# What you have incoming in 2018?



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

I know it's a few weeks to go yet, but lets face it, I know some of you have orders already placed that won't be here till January - so, enlighten us. What's the new year bringing?? :think:


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

GPR-B1000-1. This is the only G-Shock on my radar. I have lost interest in all other models. I have not been this excited about a G-Shock since the original Rangeman. Building myself up to a big let down? Maybe. But I doubt it.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

I have plans to succumb to the call of an MR-G. Waiting until Baselworld to see if there are other B1000 variants in the making, then decide between B1000 and G1000. Maybe sell the Maharishi in the coming months, because it gets no wrist-time.

The new Rangeman interests me as well, but only later in the year, after reading reviews and the esteemed WUS members' first-hand experience with it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I will likely pick up a couple of vintage 120/121 series titanium MRG's to fill out the collection. My focus though will be on non-Casio square digitals such as Quadtec, Braun, Momo, Seiko, others.


----------



## Werlyb23 (Apr 28, 2016)

Me too on the Rangeman GPR....wife already approved!


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

BGD501FS

coming this week...my first Casio


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

DanishGirl said:


> BGD501FS
> 
> coming this week...my first Casio


Nice watch. I have gotten my wife a few analog Baby-G's over the years and she is very happy with them. I hope you like it.


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

I am worried it will be too big though


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

44.7 x 40.0 x 12.5mm / 44.0g

Here are the specs on that model. Give you some idea what to expect.

:-!​


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

I did see that on the tech specs part of the website....let me rephrase what I sad- I KNOW it is BIG. I hope it looks OK


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

DanishGirl said:


> I did see that on the tech specs part of the website....let me rephrase what I sad- I KNOW it is BIG. I hope it looks OK


If it makes you feel any better my GWG Mudmaster is 59.5X56.1X18mm/119g.

So yours looks down right reasonable. I do think you will like it though. My wife has a BGA110-7B, which is a similar size(to yours) and it looks good on her small wrist.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> I have plans to succumb to the call of an MR-G. Waiting until Baselworld to see if there are other B1000 variants in the making, then decide between B1000 and G1000. Maybe sell the Maharishi in the coming months, because it gets no wrist-time.


Yeah you should sell the Maha if you're not wearing it. No point in safe queens. I just noticed it's selling on Amazon for $4,900 USD, lol.


----------



## CC (Nov 1, 2016)

Nada, I'm done!

Disclaimer: Until something sweet comes along :-D


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Definitely joining the Rangeman bandwagon. Also looking to pick up my first Oceanus, and maybe an MRG-G1000 if the price is right.


----------



## DanishGirl (May 9, 2016)

Your watch sounds like a giant brick...lol....My Seiko is 26 mm ...tiny ...
Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Definitely joining the Rangeman bandwagon. Also looking to pick up my first Oceanus, and maybe an MRG-G1000 if the price is right.


Look kubr1ck. Gold!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

grinch_actual said:


> Look kubr1ck. Gold!
> 
> View attachment 12741071


That is beautiful.


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Coming soon...










The new Rangeman looks amazing and I do want it but it's gonna be pricey, so let's see.

Cheers,

G.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Definitely joining the Rangeman bandwagon. Also looking to pick up my first Oceanus, and maybe an MRG-G1000 if the price is right.


Ohhhhh, an Oceanus AND maybe an MR-G???!! :-! Nothing like setting lofty goals, I always say!! ;-):-d:-d

The only one that I know I'll be in for at the moment is the new Rangeman. And, the 35th anniversary GWG-1000 if/when they release one!! ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Ohhhhh, an Oceanus AND maybe an MR-G???!! :-! Nothing like setting lofty goals, I always say!! ;-):-d:-d
> 
> The only one that I know I'll be in for at the moment is the new Rangeman. And, the 35th anniversary GWG-1000 if/when they release one!! ;-)


Man, once I pick up the MR-G I'll be done. My collection will be complete and you guys won't see me around here no more. It saddens me to think about it, which is why I've been putting off the acquisition. :-d


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

I've already set aside the money for the new Rangeman.

The challenge will be not to let anything steer me away in the meantime.


----------



## G1Ninja (Mar 19, 2013)

If that teased G-Shock is good and not too expensive, I'll get that. But right now, I'm blank on new G-Shocks.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Man, once I pick up the MR-G I'll be done. My collection will be complete and you guys won't see me around here no more. It saddens me to think about it, which is why I've been putting off the acquisition. :-d


Hmm...how many times have we heard that around here? :-d


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm very tempted to get one of these.
I think it will go very nicely with my MRG-7600D-1AJF & MRG-7700D-1AJF, when they finally arrive from Japan! :roll: 
What do you guy's think? :think:


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

kevio said:


> Hmm...how many times have we heard that around here? :-d


Yeah if that logic works then T4PN ought to have vanished long ago. Come on there is nothing as complete till the last moment of your gasp.

Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

cbkihong said:


> Yeah if that logic works then T4PN ought to have vanished long ago. Come on there is nothing as complete till the last moment of your gasp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


hahahaha Well, really, everyone is different. Just because that didn't work for me doesn't mean it might not work for someone else. ;-)

I don't think I am a "my collection is complete" kind of guy. :-d Maybe some others are though...



spikeyadrian said:


> I'm very tempted to get one of these.
> I think it will go very nicely with my MRG-7600D-1AJF & MRG-7700D-1AJF, when they finally arrive from Japan! :roll:
> What do you guy's think? :think:


Get it!!! :-! (well really, what ELSE did you expect to hear on f17???!)

Honestly I do like that model. I think it looks pretty sharp! It'd be a great addition to your other MRGs!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

spikeyadrian said:


> I'm very tempted to get one of these.
> I think it will go very nicely with my MRG-7600D-1AJF & MRG-7700D-1AJF, when they finally arrive from Japan! :roll:
> What do you guy's think? :think:


If it's not hurting your budget and you see yourself wearing it for years to come, I'd say go for it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Get it!!! :-! (well really, what ELSE did you expect to hear on f17???!)

Honestly I do like that model. I think it looks pretty sharp! It'd be a great addition to your other MRGs![/QUOTE]

Well, I'm glad *you* said that. :-!
The dear wife, bless her, said, 'how many watches do you need'??!! :-s


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

spikeyadrian said:


> The dear wife, bless her, said, 'how many watches do you need'??!! :-s


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm gonna be in NYC next month and stopping by the G-Shock SOHO store...so who knows what will happen....maybe a MRG??? I'll be sure to take my MTG with me into 2018!


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

kubr1ck said:


> Man, once I pick up the MR-G I'll be done. My collection will be complete and you guys won't see me around here no more. It saddens me to think about it, which is why I've been putting off the acquisition. :-d


Nah, even when I'm happy with my collection, I'll still 'hang out' around here.
Too much 'good stuff' going on and you guy's are kinda fun too!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

A GD-400 for the lobotomy will be on the horizon.
>
A quick mock-up jobby:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I'll let the cat out of the bag....GW 5000 HR...it won't arrive until next year...a few weeks...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## SamWrx (Dec 20, 2017)

Getting a PRG-600. Have a PRW-3000 and returning it. I need some analog, I can’t do 100% digital. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag....GW 5000 HR...it won't arrive until next year...a few weeks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I just received an update the watch is stateside may arrive by end of day tomorrow or the next day...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I just received an update the watch is stateside may arrive by end of day tomorrow or the next day...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congrats man. Gorgeous piece. A bit too pricey for my blood at the moment, but I'm hoping you snagged it for a good price.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah well, after some recent threads, the square bug has bitten me. I have 2 Kings but no true squares, so I ordered a GWM-5610-1CR to get things started....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

eBay snag, NOS


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Got my eye on a few things, but I ain't saying what around you vultures~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GregNYC (Mar 4, 2006)

Waiting for this:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Got my eye on a few things, but I ain't saying what around you vultures~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Pot, meet kettle ;-)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

ocddave said:


> Pot, meet kettle ;-)
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Exactly!!a

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats man. Gorgeous piece. A bit too pricey for my blood at the moment, but I'm hoping you snagged it for a good price.


Well, I guess the real reason must be 'not enough gold'


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag....GW 5000 HR...it won't arrive until next year...a few weeks...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Congratulation.
There is not much more exciting, than waiting for a lovely new watch to arrive! :-!


----------



## growbag84 (Dec 9, 2017)

I ordered this the other day although the order is still processing so not sure it will go through.

Screenshot_20171226-093155 by matt barton, on Flickr


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I'll let the cat out of the bag....GW 5000 HR...it won't arrive until next year...a few weeks...


Congrats! After I sold my GW5000, I didn't think I would be getting another one for a while but a search on Rakuten lead me to an almost new GW5000HR, which I wasn't able to say no to. I'm still not happy with the negative display but dig the looks overall. Would love to hear your comments after yours gets in.

As for myself, I want to put together another DW5030 so found myself a DW5600m that will arrive in a few days. I could've used the module from a regular DW5600E but the sparkly grayish background of the display always annoyed me. The silvery looking background of the DW5600m display looks so much better. Minor quibble but a seller on eBay had the DW5600m for a great price so what's a G-Shock fan to do?


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

According to the wife, a divorce, if I buy any more watches! :roll:


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Just one more, lulz.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kevio said:


> Congrats! After I sold my GW5000, I didn't think I would be getting another one for a while but a search on Rakuten lead me to an almost new GW5000HR, which I wasn't able to say no to. I'm still not happy with the negative display but dig the looks overall. Would love to hear your comments after yours gets in.
> 
> As for myself, I want to put together another DW5030 so found myself a DW5600m that will arrive in a few days. I could've used the module from a regular DW5600E but the sparkly grayish background of the display always annoyed me. The silvery looking background of the DW5600m display looks so much better. Minor quibble but a seller on eBay had the DW5600m for a great price so what's a G-Shock fan to do?
> 
> View attachment 12759147


I did not see your reply before thank you...I received it today...it's a great color combination. Also...looking forward to seeing the project you have coming up...I have one also that i will be making once I receive the necessary parts from pacparts I'll be sure to share it. It involves a donor dw5600 I got from recent Target sale $25.20...and the plan is to put in in a solid case and give it the look of the 5600 gold accents model from previous years.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, my first "true" square arrived today. I have a couple of Kings, but you know what I mean. My first impressions are light, simple, looks TINY on my wrist, but I'm going to wear it a few days and see what happens. Came brand new with a H charge, and synced at the post office this morning at 2:03 am!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Won't get it until May, pre-order limited edition 5000 pieces
Johnathan Matthews Batman. 9.2" tall.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

spikeyadrian said:


> According to the wife, a divorce, if I buy any more watches! :roll:


I'll buy you one to help ya out~

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Sometimes it's great to go out shopping with my wife. If I am lucky, I find a Casio display and get to watch/try some while she does her thing. And, if I am extremely happy she would say:
" Oh, that one looks cool! Why don't you buy it? "










And I end up with a nice GST-W130L on my wrist 

First G-Steel in my collection. I love it so far.

And then, sometimes because of the great work from some folks documenting their findings, I end up buying other watches that I never planned to get.
http://zonacasio.blogspot.com.es/2017/12/el-casio-cpa-100-en-profundidad-yx.html










CPA-100


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I have a bid on a like new GWG-1000, we shall see what happens.....


----------



## tekmonkey (Jun 5, 2017)

I plan to succumb to a GW5000... preferably with a negative screen and to replace the band with a carbon fiber one

Unless Casio decides to port some of that new Rangeman display tech to a square


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming soon, my second Tiffany, yes, I'm crazy, one to wear and one for pure collection, this is my favorite watch over all


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Still haven't bought a G, but found these at bargain prices.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

waiting for the positive display dw5750. On ebay right now for near double MSRP. I think I'll wait.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

I've always been curious about this model.

I got this well worn but fully functional PRW-3000 for a price I couldn't resist.

It's nice to see how the bezel ages. I personally don't understand why they insist on these IP coated metal bezels.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Found this at yesasia.com $18.49usd + 4.99 shipping. If you use this coupon you get $2 off. NEWTWITTER2 , all caps.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

My first purchase of 2018.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

STavros78 said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12777145


Wow, you started big. Looks great!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

STavros78 said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12777145


Great new entry, Stavros, I have and it is my premium watch, my compliments! Enjoy!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12777145


What a way to start 2018, Stavros!!! :-!:-! Is it all downhill from here though??? :think::-d



Steelerswit said:


> Found this at yesasia.com $18.49usd + 4.99 shipping. If you use this coupon you get $2 off. NEWTWITTER2 , all caps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My catalog arrived yesterday. I have to send it back though - it's defective. The back is in the front, and the front is in the back. ;-):-d:-d:-d Plus I can't read any of it - it's all Japanese to me. :-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

STavros78 said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12777145


Awesome start! This one might bring me out of retirement...if nothing else I need to do an eye candy thread on it!! Which exact model is this?


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


>


Thanks Steeler! I really considered getting one of the older perfect bibles, glad I waited! Ordered!


----------



## CanonMan (May 2, 2012)

Phreddo said:


> I've always been curious about this model.
> 
> I got this well worn but fully functional PRW-3000 for a price I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Hope it was a steal. It's a good watch underneath and makes a seriously well specced beater if nothing else.

Nice one.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Steelerswit said:


> I'll buy you one to help ya out~
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Ha ha, I almost feel like taking you up on this! :-d


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

yankeexpress said:


> eBay snag, NOS


Awesome watch, I love it. :-!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

First purchases in 2018 for me- a 20 year old titanium MRG 120T-1A, and an "unobtainium" spare link to boot which may come in handy if the bracelet is too small.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> Wow, you started big. Looks great!





fcasoli said:


> Great new entry, Stavros, I have and it is my premium watch, my compliments! Enjoy!





brvheart said:


> Awesome start! This one might bring me out of retirement...if nothing else I need to do an eye candy thread on it!! Which exact model is this?


Thank u so much guys for the warm compliments. It is indeed an amazing watch that can do easily with formal outfit as well.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah but that "poorly designed" 24hr subdial.....


----------



## sky_sun (Jan 28, 2011)

i buy it from japan for 10 usd and shipping international for 12 DOLLARS


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

sky_sun said:


> i buy it from japan for 10 usd and shipping international for 12 DOLLARS


buy what


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

OK, an update. Just won a lightly used GWG 1000 on flea Bay, probably paid too much, but you only live twice, right?

It's funny, some of the sellers pics reflect a certain style of WRUW posters.

Ahhhh, the hunt, the reviews, the pix, the YouTube videos, the search, the anticipation of delivery.....

Will this one make me stop???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Pics -


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Certified G said:


> OK, an update. Just won a lightly used GWG 1000 on flea Bay, probably paid too much, but you only live twice, right?
> 
> Ahhhh, the hunt, the reviews, the pix, the YouTube videos, the search, the anticipation of delivery.....
> Will this one make me stop???


No way. Your name precludes you from doing so. I'm actually a little scared of how many watches are likely and potentially in the pipeline this year. I can't rest until they have been acquired.


----------



## ocddave (Jan 13, 2017)

Its going to take awhile to get here, its a pre-order item, but will arrive in the Summer of 2018. Lum-Tec Super Combat B4 GMT....excited to see it in person!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Certified G said:


> Will this one make me stop???


I don't think so. G addiction is similar to any other addiction, even after a major "hit", you'll still need your daily dose. I think it was Kubr1ck who said that he is hesitant to buy an MR-G because, after that, what next.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

First G of the year. Had to wait for my eBay Bucks to kick in, then put an offer on this. I low balled a bit expecting a counter, but they accepted. I am a repeat customer, so without further adieu, coming from the mother land, Polar Science Center AW-500NS, Narwhal.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

brvheart said:


> Awesome start! This one might bring me out of retirement...if nothing else I need to do an eye candy thread on it!! Which exact model is this?


Thank you very much for your comments
i apologize for my late reply. the model is MTG G1000D-1A2ER


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> My catalog arrived yesterday. I have to send it back though - it's defective. The back is in the front, and the front is in the back. ;-):-d:-d:-d Plus I can't read any of it - it's all Japanese to me. :-d


Well, you are sure it is defective? Received mine a few days ago but I just opened the box today. It is "weird" by modern "standards" that the binding is on the right hand side rather than left, but it is perfectly normal binding for traditional Chinese/Japanese/Korean books that are typeset vertically from right to left (there are pages in it that are typeset that way). I only found the color printing a bit too pale to my liking given the price of this magazine. That's my first time getting a G-Shock bible. Call me an addict then.

Actually one can read it in English via automatic translation, you just need the right tool (nevertheless I confess, still troublesome though). You should have been aware it is Japanese before you placed order though?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

cbkihong said:


> Well, you are sure it is defective? Received mine a few days ago but I just opened the box today. It is "weird" by modern "standards" that the binding is on the right hand side rather than left, but it is perfectly normal binding for traditional Chinese/Japanese/Korean books that are typeset vertically from right to left (there are pages in it that are typeset that way). I only found the color printing a bit too pale to my liking given the price of this magazine. That's my first time getting a G-Shock bible. Call me an addict then.
> 
> Actually one can read it in English via automatic translation, you just need the right tool (nevertheless I confess, still troublesome though). You should have been aware it is Japanese before you placed order though?


Did you see those little emojis in my post, cbkihong? That means I was joking. I knew exactly what I was getting. Have a 30th anniv bible too. ;-)

I did not know about that translation app though, I might have to try that!


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Time4Playnow said:


> Did you see those little emojis in my post, cbkihong? That means I was joking. I knew exactly what I was getting. Have a 30th anniv bible too. ;-)
> 
> I did not know about that translation app though, I might have to try that!


Well, I guessed you were joking, but I pretended not guessing.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I've got a GD-350-1C coming, to keep my GD-350-1B company. I think they look different enough, especially the positive versus negative display, to justify having both. Based on my research, the blue lettering on the GD-350-1C is more subtle than shown in Casio's promotional pic below. If I don't like it, I can substitute a GD-350-1B bezel, as I believe ocddave has done.










Here's my GD-350-1B.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second Tiffany is here, super happy


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My revised plan for 2018 was to focus on finding any of the original titanium MRG models *I don't own*. I made a step towards that last week by winning a MRG120T. Good, I can cross that model off the list.
I already have a Tactician MRG1001T *so I shouldn't even be looking at those*, but when I saw this blue dial Nippon Cup Tactician at less than a c-note, I caved. I rationalize the purchase by telling myself it has several distinctions between the one I already own. The dial is different, the clasp is different, and the caseback is different. Looks like this one needs some polishing but it should clean up nice.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Gift for my sister for the birthday: Baby-G BG-6903-1ER










https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/baby-g/bg-6903-1er/

She has only one Baby G, that's too little. ;-)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I've always enjoyed my G7800-1







For $60 and free shipping it now has a cohort, the G7800B:







I really like this strap mod and may try it at some point:


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

DW-5750E-1ER


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 12796581
> 
> 
> DW-5750E-1ER


Where did you find this lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Where did you find this lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


In Spain.... relojesdemoda


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

And this from Japan. When does it stop? b-)


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

I just made an eBay purchase on a very lightly used Frogman GWF-1000-1 starting bid $380 or make an offer. I made an offer of $305 and am quite excited!  I think I did pretty good considering I paid $395 for the last GWF-1000-1 I purchased in the past, but had to sell it because I needed the money for something else.:-(


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

fcasoli said:


> My second Tiffany is here, super happy


Nice Frogmen! I love the color. If you don't mind me asking, where did you pick these up at? Thanks!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Drummer1 said:


> Nice Frogmen! I love the color. If you don't mind me asking, where did you pick these up at? Thanks!


The fist scarcetoys.com.au, the second Ukglobalone.com, at the moment out of stock, search eBay...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Have this *DW-5600MS-1* military themed square incoming. Fell in love with the colorway, which reminds me of my Black Knight Frogman. The black buttons and buckle are a nice touch. Squares make great office watches I've found. :-!


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

Waiting on this...200M Tough Sport Watch GSTS100D-1A4. The last G-Shock I bought was while working patrol in 1994!


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Where did you find this lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Do they have it in stock??


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Verydark said:


> Do they have it in stock??


Yes,looks like it. It will be released on january 15th,so shipping will be next week,i hope. https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/watch-casio-shock-5750e-1er-p-91120.html


----------



## Verydark (Mar 19, 2006)

Jasabor said:


> Yes,looks like it. It will be released on january 15th,so shipping will be next week,i hope. https://www.relojesdemoda.com/en/watch-casio-shock-5750e-1er-p-91120.html


Thanks! Good to know they're coming soon.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Feel like I'm losing my g-shock obsession, but now and then something interesting still pops up.

Found this AWG-M500F in great condition and full working order.

The LCD screens are ridiculously impossible to read, but the watch is both solar and atomic.

Definitely worth a look.

























Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Could not resist being in China and seeing the last LE MM closing the eye to me


----------



## Mkart31 (Oct 9, 2016)

I am planning to buy Tudor North Flag on SS bracelet. I am saving money and would love to have Tudor in my collection.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

ordered this (Amazon.de)


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LEEESUI/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Just ordered this little girl from Amazon. I like the 2 tone and wanted to try a Negative display again.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Cool colors, @aneflan. I wish they did more of that style of two-color-on-the-inner-bezel with positive display. Looking forward to seeing photos and your thoughts of it in hand!


----------



## 24h (Nov 11, 2017)

First G-Shock!
DW5600MS-1 with JaysAndKays Bullbars.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-SHOCK-...UTF8&qid=1516120761&sr=8-1&keywords=dw-5600hr
Hopefully this one will arrive today.


----------



## Snowman77 (Oct 6, 2012)

*I was wondering when someone was going to ask this!
GA110DN-6A, GD-X6900-1CR XL 6900, & Baby-G BA110PP-8A*


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Found this deal! Showing up in the next couple days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Just picked these two up over the past week, and I think they're fantastic. I guess I've been feeling nostalgic these days.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

G-7800B

Seems to be my thing at the moment.

This particular bezel seems like it will age quite gracefully.















Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Phreddo said:


> G-7800B
> Seems to be my thing at the moment.
> This particular bezel seems like it will age quite gracefully.


Good choice, although I thought the lime green/purple was your thing


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

2018 is bringing a luxurious feeling on the wrist for sure! 

I have a matching black one on its way.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Fergfour said:


> Good choice, although I thought the lime green/purple was your thing


That's been my work watch.

I meant that 7800's have been my thing of late, as this is my third.


----------



## kosio (Aug 19, 2015)

Kinda promised my wife to stop buying Casios... She thought 74 was enough...
Unfortunately came across a GS-1100 Giez... in a gold variant... fell in love with it and made the seller an offer and unfortunately he agreed with it...
So now a beautifull Golden Giez is coming my way!

These are some pics from the ad:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

taifighter said:


> 2018 is bringing a luxurious feeling on the wrist for sure!
> 
> I have a matching black one on its way.
> 
> View attachment 12821609


Looking great!
Do you mind sharing the source? Looks like a spacer of some sort is required too.

Thanks!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

May have to get another one of these if my SO adopts this one.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Something good on the way. Hopefully. No updates since Monday...

January 15, 2018, 7:04 pm 
Processed Through Facility 
ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Your item has been processed through our facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 7:04 pm on January 15, 2018. 
[HR][/HR]


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Just got this with a bunch of others from Japan. Going to need a new crystal as it has a couple scratches.


----------



## jberberich (Feb 9, 2016)

Those ceramic 42mm APs they have coming out are fire. Hope to pick up one of those by the end of the year to go with my AP Panda.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> Something good on the way. Hopefully. No updates since Monday...
> 
> January 15, 2018, 7:04 pm
> Processed Through Facility
> ...


If it hasn't moved to flushing NY, it at sit due to the furlough. Custom inspectors I don't think are essential personnel. Customs border are.

As of now, I am on hold as I am furloughed but essential personnel. I have to work and will eventually get paid once they get there act together. The 2013 one hurt a bit.

Still waiting on my 35th Bible, it's in Hong Kong customs now.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Shoot didn't think of that. Maybe it got out in time earlier in the week, we'll see. I
Hope things get back on track soon, a watch isn't the most important thing right now.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I was arranging for another vintage titanium MRG purchase, but a different Casio titanium screwback grabbed my attention.

































It's futuristic look made me think of Blade Runner which I saw last night lol.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Where is Tom? He is the engine of my Frogman syndrome


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

b-)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 12829071
> 
> View attachment 12829073
> 
> ...


DW-5025SP ??!! I'll add you to the "25th anniversary" counting thread if so.


----------



## marvinc33 (Feb 22, 2017)

STavros78 said:


> My first purchase of 2018.
> 
> View attachment 12777145


Looks great! I just ordered the black on stainless version yesterday from Premium-Japan. I just hope it's not too big. Looks good on your wrist though.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## schieper (Jun 24, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> I was arranging for another vintage titanium MRG purchase, but a different Casio titanium screwback grabbed my attention.
> 
> View attachment 12825415
> View attachment 12825417
> ...


That one is  awesomly cool

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Random pickup

G-2300GR-3

Got it off eBay, had no battery.

Got a new CTL1616 and it's good to go!









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> DW-5025SP ??!! I'll add you to the "25th anniversary" counting thread if so.


Yep,one of the 2008 pieces made. Man,it took me e few months to press the button. You can add me. ;-)


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Found a Purple G7800, the collection expands!


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

GFSEA86 said:


> Found this deal! Showing up in the next couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For screwback, any OCDers here wanna screw it further to align with watch? I know I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Eric.S said:


> For screwback, any OCDers here wanna screw it further to align with watch? I know I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have plans to open it and try threading different positions until it's perfectly centered on my next day off.

Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

I really like this module and didn't have it in a neg display, so voila!


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Been looking for a G7800L to fill that purple void. Have a hard time finding one with a decent band since. I can't find replacements. Then this popped up on the bay at a price I couldn't resist. Have one more G7800 to a quite to complete the whole series.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Nothing jumping at me at the moment, in a few months I'm going to get 2 of the Celestial Guardians. But for now, snagged this 5200 piece limited edition Carlos D'anda Batman.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

GFSEA86 said:


> I have plans to open it and try threading different positions until it's perfectly centered on my next day off.
> 
> Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


Good luck with that.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I've been shopping for titanium bracelet links for my vintage MRG's. Some 100T/110T and 1000T links. Not the most exciting stuff but I like wearing these things so I want them looking and feeling proper. Man, if I could only get this stuff on pacparts or some other store it'd be so much easier. At least when the packages arrive I can show the wife and say "see it's not another watch..."


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Didn't work out. :-/

Screwback Squares and Frogaholic


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My last purchase


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

I have a Deep Blue diver with a Seiko movement, but I've been wanting to add a true Seiko to the collection. I had a solar chrono diver but it sat weird on the wrist, flipped it quickly.

So, I just pulled the trigger on a SRPB51, Seiko Samurai--









Should be here Thursday....Ah, the anticipation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

G056 Brownrats model from Yahoo Japan. Let's hope Its just a battery.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

My perfect Bible is still in customs NYC. They are probably worried, it's not a watch or figurine. 

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## greo (Sep 10, 2016)

Going for the Rangeman GPR.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Had some Ebay bucks to use, and this one was already at a low price, so.....getting it, delivered, for $17.26. ;-):-d Hard to beat that! MDV106-1A

I'm avoiding any major purchases until I get the new Rangeman.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Just picked this up while backpacking Japan. I don't mind the "baby" part as I've fully accepted I don't have a man sized wrist. Just like how it's not shiny or crazy colors. Literally all the 100s of other beautiful g shocks here in Japan were too big for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> My perfect Bible is still in customs NYC. They are probably worried, it's not a watch or figurine.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Ditto lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> My perfect Bible is still in customs NYC. They are probably worried, it's not a watch or figurine.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


I thought my last incoming was stuck as well due to the recent shutdown but it arrived. Another one made it through a couple days ago and now it's making the usual few stops before it reaches my local po. Luck of the draw I guess. Maybe they handle boxes differently than paper goods who knows.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

A couple more pickups on the way

G7800P b-Store colab














DW-6900STF


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

G-Shock GD-100MS-1:










https://www.casio.com/products/archive/watches/g-shock/gd100ms-1


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

In doubt between these two. I love the desert one, because of the negative displays, but really liking the total picture of the green one.....









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Working out the details with my local AD to acquire my first *MR-G*. It's one I've been eyeing for quite a while, quietly hoping it'd drop in price only to find that it's only getting more expensive (and no, it's not a hammer tone, though it's a beauty it its own right). If I can acquire it 10% below MSRP like my AD usually hooks up for me, I'll be pushing the button for sure. We'll see. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Working out the details with my local AD to acquire my first *MR-G*. It's one I've been eyeing for quite a while, quietly hoping it'd drop in price only to find that it's only getting more expensive (and no, it's not a hammer tone, though it's a beauty it its own right). If I can acquire it 10% below MSRP like my AD usually hooks up for me, I'll be pushing the button for sure. We'll see. :-!


C'mon man, don't leave us hanging like this! Show us a pic!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> C'mon man, don't leave us hanging like this! Show us a pic!! :-!


You know me, man. I don't like to jinx myself until I know it's in the bag. But I actually did tell you the exact model months back. Here's a hint: it's in the same line as your MRG-G1000B-1A (my favorite line of all MR-Gs), but has a little bling in it. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> You know me, man. I don't like to jinx myself until I know it's in the bag. But I actually did tell you the exact model months back. Here's a hint: it's in the same line as your MRG-G1000B-1A (my favorite line of all MR-Gs), but has a little bling in it. ;-)


Months back??? I'm lucky to remember what I had for dinner last night. ;-):-d

But with your hint....I think I know which one it is. Dilly Dilly!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Months back??? I'm lucky to remember what I had for dinner last night. ;-):-d
> 
> But with your hint....I think I know which one it is. Dilly Dilly!! :-!


Lol, I'm sure you probably could figure it out based on my tastes. If it's gonna happen I'll post pics of the watch later tonight. Gonna talk to the owner of the shop later this evening.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Lol, I'm sure you probably could figure it out based on my tastes. If it's gonna happen I'll post pics of the watch later tonight. Gonna talk to the owner of the shop later this evening.


It has gold on it lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Loofa said:


> Just picked this up while backpacking Japan. I don't mind the "baby" part as I've fully accepted I don't have a man sized wrist. Just like how it's not shiny or crazy colors. Literally all the 100s of other beautiful g shocks here in Japan were too big for me
> 
> View attachment 12845131


Happen to know the reference for this one, or how to get one? I might try to order one for my wife. I didn't know there were square Baby-Gs.


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> Happen to know the reference for this one, or how to get one? I might try to order one for my wife. I didn't know there were square Baby-Gs.


BGD-560, there are other colors too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

A few, some stay, some are passing through.

G-7800
G-2300GR
GLS-8900
PRW-7000

































Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Lol, I'm sure you probably could figure it out based on my tastes. If it's gonna happen I'll post pics of the watch later tonight. Gonna talk to the owner of the shop later this evening.


No question.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

grinch_actual said:


> No question.
> View attachment 12848407


What's the word for an obnoxious buzzer sound??? Insert that *here.* ;-)

Nice try, that's what I thought too, but that's not the one...


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> What's the word for an obnoxious buzzer sound??? Insert that *here.* ;-)
> 
> Nice try, that's what I thought too, but that's not the one...


What?! Has he lost his senses? The other ones are way too subtle for him. I mean there is this one. But doesn't quite scream "kubr1ck". The other one wont shut up.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

20 year old titanium bracelet links for MRG100T/110T (with pins!) arrived today. Insignificant on their own, but attached to bracelet for a previously too tight classic MRG, priceless to me.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

grinch_actual said:


> What?! Has he lost his senses? The other ones are way too subtle for him. I mean there is this one. But doesn't quite scream "kubr1ck". The other one wont shut up.


LOL nice guesses. I haven't had a chance to seal the deal, but I'll let you know either way later.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ah, box on the porch when I got home--









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

And in that box was a Seiko Samurai......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

The lume is unbelievable, maybe I've been under spoiled with Casio lume....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Sold my soul to the Devil last night, and the Devil gave me his watch as a souvenir: *MRG-G1000DC-1AJR
*
Titanium with "Akagane" copper accents. Should arrive next week from Tokyo. Will do a proper unboxing then. Here are some stock photos to whet the appetite.

























I also wanted to mention that my AD skimmed through an online buyers catalog of upcoming releases and I caught a glimpse of some amazing all-metal squares with metal bracelets (silver, gold and my favorite, DLC), as well as a trio of new bluetooth MT-Gs with updated designs that frankly looked stunning. There were some other interesting pieces as well but he blew past them too quickly for me to retain. All I can say is, get those wallets padded, my friends, 'cause the best of the 35th anniversary models is yet to come. :-!


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Sold my soul to the Devil last night, and the Devil gave me his watch as a souvenir: *MRG-G1000DC-1AJR
> *
> Titanium with "Akagane" copper accents. Should arrive next week from Tokyo. Will do a proper unboxing then. Here are some stock photos to whet the appetite.
> 
> ...


I think iam wet.Congrats. iam waiting for a detailed review and photo pack


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Kubr1ck, great looking watch, you can't have too many MRG's! :-!
My new MRG-8100-1AJF arrived yesterday, I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Sold my soul to the Devil last night, and the Devil gave me his watch as a souvenir: *MRG-G1000DC-1AJR
> *
> Titanium with "Akagane" copper accents. Should arrive next week from Tokyo. Will do a proper unboxing then. Here are some stock photos to whet the appetite.
> 
> ...


I knew it was gold accents lol...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Sold my soul to the Devil last night, and the Devil gave me his watch as a souvenir: *MRG-G1000DC-1AJR
> *
> Titanium with "Akagane" copper accents. Should arrive next week from Tokyo. Will do a proper unboxing then. Here are some stock photos to whet the appetite.
> 
> ...


Wow! Can't wait for your wrist shots of it!

Also, thank you for the heads up regarding upcoming releases. 2018 will be indeed a big year for Casio. I'm diligently fattening the war chest to be ready for the spring troops.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

STavros78 said:


> I think iam wet.Congrats. iam waiting for a detailed review and photo pack


Will do, boss. :-!



spikeyadrian said:


> Kubr1ck, great looking watch, you can't have too many MRG's! :-!
> My new MRG-8100-1AJF arrived yesterday, I'll post pics as soon as I can.


I don't think any of us can keep up with your MR-G acquisition rate, lol. Looking forward to your post.



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I knew it was gold accents lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I know you of all people can appreciate the bling. ;-)



Miklos86 said:


> Wow! Can't wait for your wrist shots of it!
> 
> Also, thank you for the heads up regarding upcoming releases. 2018 will be indeed a big year for Casio. I'm diligently fattening the war chest to be ready for the spring troops.


No problem, Miklos. Looking forward to sharing my thoughts with you guys. |>


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Will do, boss. :-!
> 
> I don't think any of us can keep up with your MR-G acquisition rate, lol. Looking forward to your post.
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, Kubr1ck, looks fantastic. But aren't those considered 'copper' accents, rather than gold? There is a bit of a difference I think betw the two. But it should still have plenty of bling for you! :-!

I'm a diehard Catholic and we believe that exorcisms are real, so I'm not touching your post about selling your soul to the devil, etc. I don't joke about that... :-x

Anyhow, looking forward to pics of the watch when you get it, and your thoughts on it. Once you have it I'll be curious what your thoughts are on the rest of your collection. Will you get rid of them all - or most? Or none? :-d When I got my MR-G, I wore it for about 6 weeks straight, every day. It still holds the record for consecutive days of wear (by far) for me, among all of my watches. ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Awesome watch, Kubr1ck, looks fantastic. But aren't those considered 'copper' accents, rather than gold? There is a bit of a difference I think betw the two. But it should still have plenty of bling for you! :-!
> 
> I'm a diehard Catholic and we believe that exorcisms are real, so I'm not touching your post about selling your soul to the devil, etc. I don't joke about that... :-x
> 
> Anyhow, looking forward to pics of the watch when you get it, and your thoughts on it. Once you have it I'll be curious what your thoughts are on the rest of your collection. Will you get rid of them all - or most? Or none? :-d When I got my MR-G, I wore it for about 6 weeks straight, every day. It still holds the record for consecutive days of wear (by far) for me, among all of my watches. ;-)


Oh snap you're right. It's copper, not gold. I might have to return this LOL. I think I could get away with calling it rose gold maybe. We'll see. :-d

I've been letting go of a piece here and there to make room for new ones, but not so much because of the money, because let's face it, I'd have to sell off a boatload of my collection to make up for this one, and that ain't gonna happen. ;-)

I think so far the black MT-G takes the cake as being the watch I've worn the most, though I never wear any one piece straight for beyond a week. Need to give its brothers and sisters some love. I've also been wearing my new squares a lot to work. They are perfect for that. In any case, thanks man!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Oh snap you're right. It's copper, not gold. I might have to return this LOL. I think I could get away with calling it rose gold maybe. We'll see. :-d
> 
> I've been letting go of a piece here and there to make room for new ones, but not so much because of the money, because let's face it, I'd have to sell off a boatload of my collection to make up for this one, and that ain't gonna happen. ;-)
> 
> I think so far the black MT-G takes the cake as being the watch I've worn the most, though I never wear any one piece straight for beyond a week. Need to give its brothers and sisters some love. I've also been wearing my new squares a lot to work. They are perfect for that. In any case, thanks man!


Re. other pieces in your collection - what i was getting at was that MAYBE when you get the MR-G, you will be so blown away by it that all other Gs will become - meh, just a G - by comparison! ;-):-d:-d In truth I don't expect that to happen. (it certainly didn't to me, needless to say!) But, you never know.... :-d

BTW, thanks for the heads-up on other upcoming pieces this year. That sounds VERY promising, although I'd have to sell off a lot to be able to buy much, and that may not happen. The Rangeman v2 is a definite buy though, for me.

I have been wearing my MRG more, lately. It's just so dang.....spectacular!! It's one of only two watches I own where the crystal is so clear that it appears like it's not really there!! (other watch being a Citizen Signature model) I probably mentioned that the MRG, as well as my MTGs, sync virtually EVERY night via M-band 6, so GPS is rarely necessary. But damn, what an AMAZING looking watch!! I'm sure you will feel the same way once you get yours.

Here are two pics of mine from today, just to keep the MRG excitement going! (only phone pics, but still...not bad) ;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Re. other pieces in your collection - what i was getting at was that MAYBE when you get the MR-G, you will be so blown away by it that all other Gs will become - meh, just a G - by comparison! ;-):-d:-d In truth I don't expect that to happen. (it certainly didn't to me, needless to say!) But, you never know.... :-d
> 
> BTW, thanks for the heads-up on other upcoming pieces this year. That sounds VERY promising, although I'd have to sell off a lot to be able to buy much, and that may not happen. The Rangeman v2 is a definite buy though, for me.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. That dial really has just the right amount of colored accents to set it off. Mine will be a bit more extreme, but that's how I roll, lol.

I'm sure the light weight of the watch helps a lot with the wearability. You can only wear an MT-G for so long in a day before it tears your arm off.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful. That dial really has just the right amount of colored accents to set it off. Mine will be a bit more extreme, but that's how I roll, lol.
> 
> I'm sure the light weight of the watch helps a lot with the wearability. You can only wear an MT-G for so long in a day before it tears your arm off.


Thanks! Yeah, I think most of us here know that's how you roll! :-d:-d:-d

You're right, the weight helps a lot. When you pick it up, it is so much lighter than expected. Not a featherweight, but much much lighter than a similar watch in SS.

BTW, re. the MTGs -- not me. :-d Having spent a lot of time in Invicta-land before getting into Gs -- EVERYthing is a lightweight watch, now. ;-) Okay, that's a slight exaggeration - but honestly, I can wear any MTG all day long and never bat an eye. (or eyelash) Or whatever. :-d Really.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

JAYSANDKAYS has released adapters and ZULU straps for the GWG1000. Mine should be in by next week.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

These three which are paid for and just waiting for stateside release.




















Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Been nervously tracking my MR-G's travel progress. It went from Tokyo to Nariba, Japan, then on to Incheon, South Korea, then Anchorage, and is now sitting in a cage somewhere in Montana because the seller failed to properly fill out the FedEx slip for customs entry. I had to provide the missing info, and luckily FedEx service has been quite helpful. One of the import reps who called me saw the dollar value of the item and joked:

"Wow, that is one expensive Casio."

"Yea I know, it is a bit extravagant."

"Well that's okay. That's why we work so hard right?"

"I actually think I have a problem."

_(Nervous chuckle on the other end of the line.)_

Here's hoping this one doesn't get stuck in the customs black hole that my 35th square is still wallowing in. o|


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> These three which are paid for and just waiting for stateside release.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Model no. of that silver one, please?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Been nervously tracking my MR-G's travel progress. It went from Tokyo to Nariba, Japan, then on to Incheon, South Korea, then Anchorage, and is now sitting in a cage somewhere in Montana because the seller failed to properly fill out the FedEx slip for customs entry. I had to provide the missing info, and luckily FedEx service has been quite helpful. One of the import reps who called me saw the dollar value of the item and joked:
> 
> "Wow, that is one expensive Casio."
> 
> ...


Dang - that's quite a route!!! :-d Living in Cali like you do, perhaps shipments from Japan come to the U.S. a different way than they do for me on the E. coast. I only ever see mine go from Japan to NY, and then south to me from there.

A freaking cage somewhere in Montana??!! :-s:rodekaart:rodekaart That sounds a bit strange...

Well at least FEDEX sounds like they're on top of it, and hopefully it will reach you in no time. :-!

p.s. Like they say, the first step to resolving a problem you have is admitting that you HAVE one! So you're ahead of the game, maybe. (at least farther along than some of us!) :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Model no. of that silver one, please?


It's GMW-B5000D-1

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Dang - that's quite a route!!! :-d Living in Cali like you do, perhaps shipments from Japan come to the U.S. a different way than they do for me on the E. coast. I only ever see mine go from Japan to NY, and then south to me from there.
> 
> A freaking cage somewhere in Montana??!! :-s:rodekaart:rodekaart That sounds a bit strange...
> 
> ...


It's usually pretty direct from Japan to LA as well. This is my first time dealing with FedEx for an intl shipment. We'll see how it goes.

Thanks again by the way for your help the other day on that strange "how many jewels are in an MR-G" question. Seller confirmed "0" as we suspected. Weird.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> It's usually pretty direct from Japan to LA as well. This is my first time dealing with FedEx for an intl shipment. We'll see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks again by the way for your help the other day on that strange "how many jewels are in an MR-G" question. Seller confirmed "0" as we suspected. Weird.


hahaha Now that I think of it, I've never had a Fedex shipment all the way from Japan! It's always been EMS then USPS.

Maybe when the Fedex ppl saw the price, they assumed it had to be an automatic to be that expensive. Then again, maybe they had no clue. :-d


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

couldn't resist the sale, love it!









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up another classic Ti MRG, this time a 122. I do have another full analog MRG in the 120, but I've been looking to pounce on a 121 and/or 122 for some time. I will get a 121 someday but no rush. The 122's distinguish themselves among the other MRG analogs with the following: the bezel design is different, the crown was available on the right side instead of only the left, there's a date window, and it has numbers for the 6-9-12. This is the 122-8B which has a white second hand instead of red like the 122-1B. Would I have paid 500 bucks for one back in the day? No.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Got a box from Japan today. 

It looks brand new including the outer box.


----------



## Ivan81 (Dec 21, 2017)

DW5600E-V1 next week and Seamaster 300 blue dial by the end of the year.


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

35th Anniversary Perfect Bible just arrived! Might be my only G-shock related purchase this year.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

M-Shock said:


> 35th Anniversary Perfect Bible just arrived! Might be my only G-shock related purchase this year.


When you see the gold and steel square you may want to rethink that lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

Finally pulled the trigger on this 4th square............................


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My third wave receiver by Citizen, I suggest to buy, i found last place, very rare, not expensive...
It is excellent to accelerate or amplify the signal...

http://mirelojeria.com/en/


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not a g-shock - but I think Casio can forgive me, given my purchases last year.... ;-)

A few things led to this trigger pull. One, I'm a sucker for 3-hand divers. Two, I'm a sucker for blue-dial divers. Three, I'm a sucker for Citizen's Eco-drive watches.

Add those up and whaddya get? Trigger pulled! :-!

200m, ISO-compliant, Eco-drive diver, SS with blue dial.  I couldn't resist. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

And next one for going on the slab at teh lab:


----------



## steve399 (Sep 1, 2006)

GAS100G coming soon. Havent had any analogs since an AW500 log ago.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Taking a punt on a couple of these:








No real slight to the original makers but I think with a bit of cement on the acrylic screen, some sanding of the dial, and tinkering here and there they could be made legit water tight. 
As for the brains just have to wait and see what lcd fits!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not a g-shock - but I think Casio can forgive me, given my purchases last year.... ;-)
> 
> A few things led to this trigger pull. One, I'm a sucker for 3-hand divers. Two, I'm a sucker for blue-dial divers. Three, I'm a sucker for Citizen's Eco-drive watches.
> 
> ...


Nice! I got the black one.

It's pretty blingy for you, though, isn't it?


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

James142 said:


> Nice! I got the black one.
> 
> It's pretty blingy for you, though, isn't it?


Is it - blingy?? :think: I don't have it yet.

We'll see. Bling is not always a bad thing. I can probably deal with bling more easily on a Citizen than on a g-shock. ;-)

Nice black diver!


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Is it - blingy?? :think: I don't have it yet.
> 
> We'll see. Bling is not always a bad thing. I can probably deal with bling more easily on a Citizen than on a g-shock. ;-)
> 
> Nice black diver!


Thanks! I got a compliment on it the other day. It's an attractive watch.

I was just thinking about the silver MTG-G1000 you unloaded a while back.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Is it - blingy?? :think: I don't have it yet.
> 
> We'll see. Bling is not always a bad thing. I can probably deal with bling more easily on a Citizen than on a g-shock. ;-)
> 
> Nice black diver!


Did someone say bling? :-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

MR-G finally landed after calls from three different FedEx import agents, filling out various customs forms, and a strange circuitous route that I'm not gonna even attempt to understand. Apparently, items over a certain dollar amount are a bit of a pain to ship into the country. I'm just glad it got here. Photos later. :-!


----------



## M-Shock (Aug 30, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> When you see the gold and steel square you may want to rethink that lol




Hehe, I've avoided squares since I've been interested in G-shocks! Probably a good thing because I've seen what it does to people on here. 😂


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> MR-G finally landed after calls from three different FedEx import agents, filling out various customs forms, and a strange circuitous route that I'm not gonna even attempt to understand. Apparently, items over a certain dollar amount are a bit of a pain to ship into the country. I'm just glad it got here. Photos later. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12872673


Damn it went to Alaska?Lol why didn't it go straight to Hawaii then LA

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Damn it went to Alaska?Lol why didn't it go straight to Hawaii then LA
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> MR-G finally landed after calls from three different FedEx import agents, filling out various customs forms, and a strange circuitous route that I'm not gonna even attempt to understand. Apparently, items over a certain dollar amount are a bit of a pain to ship into the country. I'm just glad it got here. Photos later. :-!


VERY cool, congrats!!! :-!:-!:-!

Speaking of "bling," you probably have all the bling you need, in-hand right now! 

Hopefully you avoided any Customs fees!! If anything, they should be paying YOU for all the hassle you had to deal with!

Look forward to your photos!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

kubr1ck said:


> MR-G finally landed after calls from three different FedEx import agents, filling out various customs forms, and *a strange circuitous route that I'm not gonna even attempt to understand*. Apparently, items over a certain dollar amount are a bit of a pain to ship into the country. I'm just glad it got here. Photos later. :-!


It's what I called "Stevie Wonder". ;-) And for all the fuel burned for shipping your watch, Kubr1ck, you have _single-handedly_ tipped the scales of Global Warming! :-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> It's what I called "Stevie Wonder". ;-) And for all the fuel burned for shipping your watch, Kubr1ck, you have _single-handedly_ tipped the scales of Global Warming! :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well technically, this isn't new, and it's not incoming. :-d (rather, OUTGOING!)

It's my own watch, that was BROKEN quite a long time ago, that I finally sent to Citizen for repair, today. So it will be awhile before I get it back.

Sadly when it was still fairly new, I accidentally dropped it from about shoulder height onto a concrete floor!! :rodekaarto|o| Funny enough, it suffered no external damage. And the TIMEKEEPING still worked!!  But, chrono functions did not...

It is numbered, limited to one of only 2,500 pieces. It has a black crocodile strap with a cool red border on the edges.

I look forward to getting it back, although I have a feeling repair costs will be expensive. :-x But as it is one of only two Citizens that I currently own, I had to get it fixed so that it's fully operational. It's a very sporty looking watch.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster (Oct 4, 2014)

I saw that watch (BN0191) in couple of stores back in Christmas last year. So it's here in our shores. It's the younger brother of the BN0151 which I have. It's slightly more bling than the BN0151, with some surfaces being brushed and some polished. Since I am not really a bracelet person, I decided to stay with my older Eco diver. But it's an attractive watch, the blue and the bold bezel design really pops.











Time4Playnow said:


> Not a g-shock - but I think Casio can forgive me, given my purchases last year.... ;-)
> 
> A few things led to this trigger pull. One, I'm a sucker for 3-hand divers. Two, I'm a sucker for blue-dial divers. Three, I'm a sucker for Citizen's Eco-drive watches.
> Add those up and whaddya get? Trigger pulled! :-!
> 200m, ISO-compliant, Eco-drive diver, SS with blue dial.  I couldn't resist. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well technically, this isn't new, and it's not incoming. :-d (rather, OUTGOING!)
> 
> It's my own watch, that was BROKEN quite a long time ago, that I finally sent to Citizen for repair, today. So it will be awhile before I get it back.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. I'm digging the red accents on the pushers, as well as the cracked texture of that crocodile strap.

Citizen makes great quality products. Might be a step up from Casio from my experience, although that's kinda blasphemous I suppose. And damn they know how to make watch boxes. Love the one that came with my Promaster Skyhawk as well.

Here's hoping yours comes back to you safe and sound!


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> MR-G finally landed after calls from three different FedEx import agents, filling out various customs forms, and a strange circuitous route that I'm not gonna even attempt to understand. Apparently, items over a certain dollar amount are a bit of a pain to ship into the country. I'm just glad it got here. Photos later. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12872673


Nice. I had a G-shock come to me in Canada from the U.S. via Heathrow. Doesn't USPS know we're not a colony anymore? Sure, the queen is on our money, but she hasn't had to inspect goods entering the Dominion for a good 20 years, or so.


----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally found one!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Arrived today


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Citizen diver just arrived today.  I'm pretty impressed with what Citizen offers for less than $250! (retail $395)  The bracelet on this is pretty amazing. Yes, it's a bit blingy, but in a good way. :-d Bracelet uses the pin and collar system, but I'm actually getting pretty good at sizing those by now.

Citizen has it all over Casio when it comes to packaging! Seriously. I've always wanted this kind of "box" from Citizen, but hadn't gotten one till now.... ;-) And for the watch itself, I think this is a great value. Seems to be well made, and looks great.

I guess I accidentally "knifed" the watch box when opening the amazon package. I was careful, but the watch box must have been right up against the shipping box. No big deal really.

Here's a quick unboxing. No sun today, so pics could be better.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Citizen diver just arrived today.  I'm pretty impressed with what Citizen offers for less than $250! (retail $395)  The bracelet on this is pretty amazing. Yes, it's a bit blingy, but in a good way. :-d Bracelet uses the pin and collar system, but I'm actually getting pretty good at sizing those by now.
> 
> Citizen has it all over Casio when it comes to packaging! Seriously. I've always wanted this kind of "box" from Citizen, but hadn't gotten one till now.... ;-) And for the watch itself, I think this is a great value. Seems to be well made, and looks great.
> 
> ...


Very nice. It reminds me of the Citizen Signature diver that's been out for several years.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> Very nice. It reminds me of the Citizen Signature diver that's been out for several years.


Thanks Gary. I have one Citizen watch from the Signature line. (not a diver) The fit/finish is amazing - really Swiss-like quality, IMO. It wasn't cheap, but to this day I think it's the most beautiful watch in my collection.

That said, this new diver I just got is very nice as well, for far less money than my Signature model. A really nice value.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thanks Gary. I have one Citizen watch from the Signature line. (not a diver) The fit/finish is amazing - really Swiss-like quality, IMO. It wasn't cheap, but to this day I think it's the most beautiful watch in my collection.
> 
> That said, this new diver I just got is very nice as well, for far less money than my Signature model. A really nice value.


This is the Signature diver I'm talking about. It's a BL1258-53L.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

GaryK30 said:


> This is the Signature diver I'm talking about. It's a BL1258-53L.


You have to have more faith in me than that, Gary. Five mins. after my previous post here, after reading where you said "..the Citizen Signature diver that's been out for several years" - I had found it on both Amazon and Ebay, as well as Google Images. :-d:-d:-d

It looks gorgeous, and knowing the quality of the Signature line, I have no doubt it's fantastic. Maybe one day, I'll add it too. ;-):-d


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Next for the lab:
Hoping to transplant it into a GD400 type case and the hrm strap on the watch strap:
Even without the monitor is has dual time, chrono, alarms, cdt, and interval timer but could be fun to get the monitor working from a wrist pulse.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Another non-G. I seem to have a strong attraction to monsters. Seiko Monsters, that is! ;-)

This new jade-green Monster, SZSC005, is being released on Wed, 14 Feb in Japan. :-!


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Random eBay pick-up.
GDF-100

Aged, but in good shape.

Made in Japan, believe it or not. Think it had something to do with flooding in Thailand.

Probably move it along.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

snagged a brand new gw-m5610-1bjf (manufactured November 24, 2017) for US$100 from a watch shop 
bands are slightly softer than the ones found on the G5600 and DW5600, but stiffer than the GW5000

imo the bands are the best on the GW5000, followed by the gw-m5610 and then the non-radio squares









Family photo
Top (left to right):
G5600E-1D (negative display mod) - purchased 2015, DW5600E - purchased 2017, G6900-1 (negative display mod) purchased 2016
Bottom (left to right):
GW-M5610-1BJF - purchased 2018, GW-5000-1JF - purchased 2017, GW-9400-1 - purchased 2014 my first g-shock!


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Unlimited fuel. X'D


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

GW-9300-CM-1JR. This thing is pure hotness:


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

andyahs said:


>


Looks like a hublot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

No Casio's in the queue at the moment so I'm returning to one of my other digital favs. After drooling over that gold chrome square, I decided I would go for the gold with this:









Per the designer, who I'm lucky to have made acquaintences with, it was a prototype made to demonstrate a potential future model. Unfortunately, they closed up shop soon after and it was never produced. It's one of one, and I'm grateful he was willing sell it to me. 
The QT bracelets are solid and heavy, not the most comfortable to wear all day. The bracelet design is unique but I haven't warmed up to it enough to use it on my other QT's and usually use a silicone or leather strap. I'll be trying out a brown leather strap with a gold buckle on this baby.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

And it's here:


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

andyahs said:


> And it's here:


Hey, that looks really good!!!! Congrats for sure!

Do you mind if I ask where you purchased from?


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Worker said:


> Hey, that looks really good!!!! Congrats for sure!
> 
> Do you mind if I ask where you purchased from?


https://www.tictacarea.com/


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^Thank you!!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Seiko just arrived today.  Love this jade-green dial! :-! (you're gonna like it, yankee - I noticed in the Seiko forum you said you have one incoming)





Watch has a nice combo of brushed and polished surfaces...





Typical outstanding Seiko diver lume.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

just picked up this little bargain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

I got two watches for 2018. The first one on January 15, 2018 and the second one on February 16, 2018...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Dougiebaby said:


> I got two watches for 2018. The first one on January 15, 2018 and the second one on February 16, 2018...
> 
> View attachment 12906681
> 
> ...


Beautiful pieces. I admire your eclectic taste. You captured the gorgeous ceramic bezel on the sub quite well. Congrats!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Beautiful pieces. I admire your eclectic taste. You captured the gorgeous ceramic bezel on the sub quite well. Congrats!


Thanks Kubr1ck ... I appreciate your comment! I am a two watch guy ... Sub for everyday and my G for pool/workout/beach/rougher fun.


----------



## pfmail (Jan 4, 2018)

Dougiebaby said:


> I got two watches for 2018. The first one on January 15, 2018 and the second one on February 16, 2018...
> 
> View attachment 12906687


Nice G-7900a! Eyeing on it too.


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

pfmail said:


> Nice G-7900a! Eyeing on it too.


There is a "rainforest" website that has it for $72


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Johnny Cupcakes GD-X6900JC


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I have MRG-120T and 122T analogs, but have wanted a 121T to complete the analog set so to speak. This 121TS "Straight No Chaser" was the one I'd hope to find. The green dial kills me. This is technically my 2nd of these, I took a chance on one last year and couldn't get it going so it's been sitting in the parts bin. Now I'll be able to piece together a single watch with the best parts between the two. Bunch of random internet pics:


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

I knew late last year that I wanted an Oceanus in my collection but was biding my time until I found the right one. Incoming is this *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* in brushed and polished titanium with DLC and titanium carbide coating. GPS, sapphire crystal, made on the PPL in Yamagata. Classy but stealthy. I'll post my own shots when it arrives in a week or so. |>

























[photos: watch-tanaka.com]


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> I knew late last year that I wanted an Oceanus in my collection but was biding my time until I found the right one. Incoming is this *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* in brushed and polished titanium with DLC and titanium carbide coating. GPS, sapphire crystal, made on the PPL in Yamagata. Classy but stealthy. I'll post my own shots when it arrives in a week or so. |>
> 
> View attachment 12946393
> 
> ...


Wow, this is promising! Can't wait for your wrist shots.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> I knew late last year that I wanted an Oceanus in my collection but was biding my time until I found the right one. Incoming is this *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* in brushed and polished titanium with DLC and titanium carbide coating. GPS, sapphire crystal, made on the PPL in Yamagata. Classy but stealthy. I'll post my own shots when it arrives in a week or so. |>
> 
> View attachment 12946393
> 
> ...


Important watch! Congratulations


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> Wow, this is promising! Can't wait for your wrist shots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk





fcasoli said:


> Important watch! Congratulations


Thank you, friends. Let's hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The square is not my favorite, but it is the G-Shock milestone, I love heavy watches, over 120 grams, but I think the GW-S5600 is a technology cocktail, carbon fiber band, titanium back cover, solar and multiband, the price is absolutely interesting...

I'm searching the best offer...


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> I knew late last year that I wanted an Oceanus in my collection but was biding my time until I found the right one. Incoming is this *OCW-G1000B-1AJF* in brushed and polished titanium with DLC and titanium carbide coating. GPS, sapphire crystal, made on the PPL in Yamagata. Classy but stealthy. I'll post my own shots when it arrives in a week or so. |>
> View attachment 12946397
> 
> 
> [photos: watch-tanaka.com]


Wow, that looks very sleek and cool!! :-! I understand why you said "stealthy," but somehow I doubt that dial will be very stealthy. Going to be very reflective and attention-getting. IMO going to look very high-end. (maybe that's because it is! LOL)

Nice choice!! I've thought about Oceanus occasionally...maybe one day.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, that looks very sleek and cool!! :-! I understand why you said "stealthy," but somehow I doubt that dial will be very stealthy. Going to be very reflective and attention-getting. IMO going to look very high-end. (maybe that's because it is! LOL)
> 
> Nice choice!! I've thought about Oceanus occasionally...maybe one day.


Thanks man. This kinda reminds me of an Oceanus equivalent to your MRG-G1000B with the dark titanium and blue accents on the dial. But you're right, the polished bits will definitely make this one more blingy. I'll be curious to see what it looks like in person.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I've always loved dive watches, even though I'm not a real diver. ;-):-d I have many of them, but was seeking that really special piece.

I decided to get my grail diver now -- the Seiko Marinemaster 600m Springdrive GMT, SBDB011!! :-!:-! I should receive it later this week, hopefully.

As a result - my G purchases for the rest of the year will be minimal, if any. Will have to put the metal 5000 square(s) on hold till some later time. The new Rangeman "might" be in the crosshairs late this year. Might have to wait till next year....we'll see.

In the meantime, I'll have this beauty incoming soon.  It looks like a beast, and the dimensions would suggest it is, 46mm diameter case and 17mm thick. But, case and band are titanium. :-! Only 174g, barely more than the new SS square coming out. Flipping awesome!!! :-!:-!


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> I've always loved dive watches, even though I'm not a real diver. ;-):-d I have many of them, but was seeking that really special piece.
> 
> I decided to get my grail diver now -- the Seiko Marinemaster 600m Springdrive GMT, SBDB011!! :-!:-! I should receive it later this week, hopefully.
> 
> ...


That is an absolute stunner!!!!

Big congrats on a wonderful acquisition. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> I've always loved dive watches, even though I'm not a real diver. ;-):-d I have many of them, but was seeking that really special piece.
> 
> I decided to get my grail diver now -- the Seiko Marinemaster 600m Springdrive GMT, SBDB011!! :-!:-! I should receive it later this week, hopefully.
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Marinemasters are amazing. Love that it's Ti as well, of course. |>


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well, a I haven't bought a watch in nearly 2 months, I was doing so good.

Then, PayPal notified me they have doubled my credit limit, no interest for 6 months, etc.

I recently sold my GWF-1000, now I'm looking at D1000's....

TBC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Just won a bid on a lightly used 30th anniversary MT-G, the *MTG-S1030BD-1AJR*. Limited to 1000 pieces worldwide.

I've been lusting for this one for quite a while but wasn't gonna dish out the 3K asking price for a new one. :-s

Really looking forward to this one, as its regular sibling, the *MTG-S1000BD-1A*, remains one of my favorite Gs. |>

























[photos: watch-tanaka.com]


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

GW-2310FB-1B4JR









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

These classic Ti MRG's are part of the "Jazzy" series, which have different bezel colors, clasp engravings, and lcd screens. Both are well worn and I'll be doing my best to clean em up. Got some suppliers on the way as well for that.


----------



## CdrShepard (Apr 16, 2016)

I think this one's flown in under the radar. DW-6900LU-8. I'm a sucker for matte grey and that positive grey display is the icing on the cake. Probably gonna hit it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

CdrShepard said:


> I think this one's flown in under the radar. DW-6900LU-8. I'm a sucker for matte grey and that positive grey display is the icing on the cake. Probably gonna hit it in a couple of weeks.


Good looking watch...

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Just picked up this old school beast. Casio Pro Trek *PRT-420* (circa the mid 90s I believe). Full titanium construction, dual-screen, triple sensor.

Tough to find these in even halfway decent condition, but the seller seemed to have taken care of his. I guess I'll know for sure when it arrives. :-!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Picked up this NOS DW5600C-1V.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Just picked up this old school beast. Casio Pro Trek *PRT-420* (circa the mid 90s I believe). Full titanium construction, dual-screen, triple sensor.
> 
> Tough to find these in even halfway decent condition, but the seller seemed to have taken care of his. I guess I'll know for sure when it arrives. :-!
> 
> ...


Cool, I like the old PRT's. I believe the sensors and buttons are plastic. If you end up liking it, look out for the similar PRT3000/4000 which are full titanium.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Cool, I like the old PRT's. I believe the sensors and buttons are plastic. If you end up liking it, look out for the similar PRT3000/4000 which are full titanium.


That's right, I remember now from Mitch100's posts. Very cool piece, though I do prefer the aesthetics of the 420. A bit more visual texture.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Picked up this NOS DW5600C-1V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just insane!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming, not for me, a gift for my brother...


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

I personally like it a lot better than the Burton.

Kind Regards


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> That's right, I remember now from Mitch100's posts. Very cool piece, though I do prefer the aesthetics of the 420. A bit more visual texture.


After seeing yours and re-reading Mitch's review ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/review-premium-pro-trek-prt-3000-a-4553467.html#post44424429 ), I did a quick search and was lucky enough to find and win an old PRT3000T.



























A little dirty, but looks to be in fine shape. This will fit in nicely with my vintage MRG's!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> After seeing yours and re-reading Mitch's review, I couldn't resist picking up a PRT3000T today:
> 
> View attachment 12978517
> 
> ...


Very nice pick-up. I was gonna say, this will fit in very well with your current collection!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

For my travels to India and China


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Release Telememo 30
*


----------



## MrMundy (Oct 10, 2014)

possibly the jdm version of the dw-5600  just can't resist the foxfire wording


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Kickstarter should go through and hopefully in May have this bad boy on my wrist:


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Odie said:


> Kickstarter should go through and hopefully in May have this bad boy on my wrist:


That's an interesting watch. considered it myself, because the UV sensor is a nice feature - the rest are available on other ABCs - and the package is quite attractive. Please share your thoughts when you get your hands on it.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Ordered this one via a local distributor, likely to take a few weeks to arrive from Japan. Should make a great, versatile summer watch with NATO and resin straps that can be easily swapped via spring bar. My first Protrek.


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

SE from the Russian forum









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

This MTG-B1000 is definitely on my get list for this year.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

First 2 trophies.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up a used one of these recently









I have the black stainless model with rubber strap but I think I prefer the appearance of the silver with bracelet. The negative display on these is the best I've seen on any digital.


----------



## lukemeetze (Jun 15, 2014)

GW-5000hr bezel for a special project.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Picked up a used one of these recently
> 
> View attachment 13018977
> 
> ...


The black/silver contrast on this one stands out. Very nice.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

I just ordered a gw5610-1bjf. I've never owned a classic square before so I figured I'd give it a shot.


----------



## brian2502 (May 29, 2014)

My Halios Seaforth III!! Can't wait.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Next week arrival, Mudmaster stealth


----------



## anto1980 (Jun 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> That's an interesting watch. considered it myself, because the UV sensor is a nice feature - the rest are available on other ABCs - and the package is quite attractive. Please share your thoughts when you get your hands on it.


What's the utility of an UV sensor?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## tommy.arashikage (Aug 9, 2017)

fcasoli said:


> Next week arrival, Mudmaster stealth


Congrats fcasoli! Looking forward to seeing yours in WRUW.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

tommy.arashikage said:


> Congrats fcasoli! Looking forward to seeing yours in WRUW.


Thanks, I will share, I suppose this watch is better than in pictures...


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

fcasoli said:


> Thanks, I will share, I suppose this watch is better than in pictures...


I held it in my hands a few days ago........I'm just saying WOW!

Kind Regards


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My GW-9000-3CR has cleared customs in the UK. Expect to see it early this week. 

(Next step is to attempt a module swap with its 1CR brother.)


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

New Mudmaster - Received.
GPRB1000 - Waiting to place order
Breitling Hurricane - Locating best price.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

HeadOffice said:


> New Mudmaster - Received.
> GPRB1000 - Waiting to place order
> Breitling Hurricane - Locating best price.


The all black mudmaster?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Two navy babies came in da house.Love them


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Arrived.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The "Black Ranger" arrives tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Titanium MRG 130TR Polo Edition. Auction ended during the morning commute, had to pull over to seal the deal. I have a couple 130's already but couldn't resist that dark green dial.


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

When I found out the G-7900 had dual stopwatches, well, found this cheap.

Cloth band, even!










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Phreddo said:


> When I found out the DW-7900 had dual stopwatches, well, found this cheap.
> 
> Cloth band, even!
> 
> ...


Nice. That's a G-7900, right?


----------



## Moss28 (Dec 26, 2017)

I just ordered a DW5600E-1V to use as a beater.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

GaryK30 said:


> Nice. That's a G-7900, right?


Yup!
You're right!

Guess I should read the back of the watch before posting 

Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*New Nighthawk in formation
*


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> *New Nighthawk in formation
> *


That's a really nice looking Nighthawk.

Hopefully Citizen will come out with an atomic version as well, like they did for the non-Blue Angels Nighthawk, although the atomic one (AS2020) loses the cool GMT hand with the two airplanes.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> That's a really nice looking Nighthawk.
> 
> Hopefully Citizen will come out with an atomic version as well, like they did for the non-Blue Angels Nighthawk, although the atomic one (AS2020) loses the cool GMT hand with the two airplanes.


Yeah, GaryK30, you're spot-on as usual. Those tiny planes just might be the difference in what has made this particular Nighthawk endure, while the others come and go.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

AirWatch said:


> Yeah, GaryK30, you're spot-on as usual. Those tiny planes just might be the difference in what has made this particular Nighthawk endure, while the others come and go.


If Citizen can do an atomic one with the little planes, and add a sapphire crystal, that would be awesome, but probably unlikely.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> If Citizen can do an atomic one with the little planes, and add a sapphire crystal, that would be awesome, but probably unlikely.


Right! When was the last time any brand and not just Citizen designed exactly what you wished they would?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

This past fortnight I have bought a Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, Suunto Traverse Alpha, G Shock GPR-B1000 and a G Shock GW-9400-1. 

Has been an expensive time LOL.

Gav


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

A mental breakdown, if I can't get hold of one of these. o|


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

WUS is feeding my latest kick
Cloth GLS-5600










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

I have ZULU/tacticool addiction.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

spikeyadrian said:


> A mental breakdown, if I can't get hold of one of these. o|


Keep trying!

(or settle for the silver/gold model like I did)


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Inbound for a DW5030 build. I'll use the module and one of the buttons for a 10 o'clock button swap.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

hasto092 said:


> This past fortnight I have bought a Samsung Gear S3 Frontier, Suunto Traverse Alpha, G Shock GPR-B1000 and a G Shock GW-9400-1.
> 
> Has been an expensive time LOL.
> 
> Gav


Let us know which works best for you. It'll make for a useful comparison.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

randb said:


> Inbound for a DW5030 build. I'll use the module and one of the buttons for a 10 o'clock button swap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested, I have the gray one, but can you explain more about how you're doing it, what and where are you getting the other components?


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

Greggg3 said:


> I'm interested, I have the gray one, but can you explain more about how you're doing it, what and where are you getting the other components?


See the follieing thread. Cheers.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4608887

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Ottovonn said:


> Keep trying!
> 
> (or settle for the silver/gold model like I did)


Persistence works, managed to get the DLC and the Stainless Steel version. :-!


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

spikeyadrian said:


> Persistence works, managed to get the DLC and the Stainless Steel version. :-!


if you got a dlc that means there is only 499 left finding them for sale seems to be harder than parting with the cash.o|


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

willydribble said:


> if you got a dlc that means there is only 499 left finding them for sale seems to be harder than parting with the cash.o|


Lol ..that picture is more grim lol pray they don't put it up on Rakuten like they did with the McDonalds watch apparently there are bot issues that buys them out automatically and then sellers resell them for obscene amount of cash.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

thankfully the McDonalds watch is not on my radar, but I didn't know thats how they all sold


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Picked up a clean, pre-owned *DW-6400 "Gundam"* (circa 1994) this morning on the Bay. Didn't know much about this watch, just thought it looked cool... and tough. Also made me nostalgic for the anime series I watched as a kid.

Looking forward to receiving it next week. :-!

































[seller's photos]


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, well I haven’t bought a watch in about 2 months. But, after recently selling my GWF1000, and GWG1000, I went on a tear this weekend.

Ordered a smaller Frog, mint condition GW-200MS, needed some color in the collection, ordered a G-9300-5, and, since my wife has commandeered my 5610, she has a BGA110-7B on the way!

When will it stop??!??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Certified G said:


> Ok, well I haven't bought a watch in about 2 months. But, after recently selling my GWF1000, and GWG1000, I went on a tear this weekend.
> 
> Ordered a smaller Frog, mint condition GW-200MS, needed some color in the collection, ordered a G-9300-5, and, since my wife has commandeered my 5610, she has a BGA110-7B on the way!
> 
> ...


It won't. ;-)


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

Bought a GLX-5500-1 off the bay for a bezel/band swap to 5500MR. Hopefully turns up this week to be cannibalised!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Picked up a clean, pre-owned *DW-6400 "Gundam"* (circa 1994) this morning on the Bay. Didn't know much about this watch, just thought it looked cool... and tough. Also made me nostalgic for the anime series I watched as a kid.
> 
> Looking forward to receiving it next week. :-!
> 
> ...


My take away from last week I spotted another buy it now with make offer on a NOS 5600c 901 module...I made an offer, seller countered and I pulled the trigger as it was cheaper than the last one I acquired.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Won the bid today on a titanium MRG 110TBN. I have another 110T version, this one's different though with a dark blue dial and a special engraved caseback. Also picked up a few bracelet links since it's current'y 16cm...


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Come on work day, hurry up and get over, should have Frogman waiting for me when I get home 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just ordered my 3rd Rangeman, a GW-9400-1ER to replace my module swapped version.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally getting one of these babies 

Should arrive this week.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Found a good deal (EU) on this DW-5600LU-8 that I think will go nicely with my GLS-5600CL-3 (I like collecting in pairs), which itself is gaining some black bull bars and a replacment olive nato with black hardware.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Well I sold off most of my Protreks - have only two now. Both are negative display models. I decided I have to have one positive display Protrek, just because. ;-) Also, I needed to have something incoming while I wait for some metal squares to arrive (who knows when?!). :-d

I also decided that it will be one that I used to own....the PRW-3100FC-1JF. :-! Sapphire crystal, STN display, and FC bracelet. One of the best Protreks made, IMO. And after all, I won't ALWAYS want to wear a 20mm thick ABC watch. (GPR-B1000!) :-d



This was actually my pic from when I owned it before....


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*"Takes a licking and keeps on ticking"
*


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Are you getting the Walmart $21.99 special? I keep getting tempted by this watch but my Casio WS-220 does such a nice job for jogging and walking laps. But that orange looks real good in person.



AirWatch said:


> *"Takes a licking and keeps on ticking"
> *


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Yeah, I've been looking at this for quite a while, like years, but have always been reluctant to pull the trigger, 'cause by most all accounts, mine included, Timex just doesn't make a reliable product. Fingers crossed, It'll be different this time around. And if not, then I'd be out 22 bucks.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

AirWatch said:


> ^Yeah, I've been looking at this for quite a while, like years, but have always been reluctant to pull the trigger, 'cause by most all accounts, mine included, Timex just doesn't make a reliable product. Fingers crossed, It'll be different this time around. And if not, then I'd be out 22 bucks.


Funny that a Timex shows up, found this in the junk drawer and replaced the battery (PITA). Now it will probably get stuffed somewhere.










Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Borrowed photos

.








.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a "G", so I didn't post in the "show off your new G" thread, but here's my latest, the OCW-S100. Titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar. It's used so there may be a stray scratch or two, but felt the price was right for less than 260 USD. Listing pic:


----------



## p1rklys (Apr 4, 2018)

I am a bit tired of my automatic pieces (both sold), disappointed with GST-B100-1AER (still trying to get my money back from manufacturer. Still no luck however. I may need to sell it myself). Also just last week I sold my GW-7900B-1ER - did not grow on me. The only timepiece left at the moment is GX56-4. Still gorgeous thing after all these years and abuse. And I am going back to the classic and the love of my childhood just a bit more modern GW-M5610-1ER.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

James142 said:


> Finally getting one of these babies
> 
> Should arrive this week.
> 
> View attachment 13077563


Amazing score - I'd love one of these.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Not a "G", so I didn't post in the "show off your new G" thread, but here's my latest, the OCW-S100. Titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar. It's used so there may be a stray scratch or two, but felt the price was right for less than 260 USD. Listing pic:
> 
> View attachment 13106983


Nice pick-up, and great price even pre-owned. This one's already a classic because it looks so understated but can do so much. Would make a great dress/office watch.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Bagged a pre-owned Antman (*GW-100-1JF*) this morning, which is a bit of a grail piece for me because of its significance (first multi-band G-Shock, syncing only in Japan; that's right, MB1 baby! :-d) and rarity (never reissued after this first line in 2000).

It's also notable for having a lower dot matrix display with "rolling" animated digits, which I'm looking forward to seeing. Mine's a bit more banged up than the one in this photo, but nothing that a little TLC can't help. Will post my own photos of it when it arrives in a couple of weeks. :-!









[photo: g-street.com.au]


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

like the G-2600? i had to use 2 watches to make one good 1.






nice score


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> like the G-2600? i had to use 2 watches to make one good 1.
> 
> nice score


Nice! It looks like the Antman scrolls from side to side:


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice pick-up, and great price even pre-owned. This one's already a classic because it looks so understated but can do so much. Would make a great dress/office watch.


Agreed on all counts kub. I don't think I've ever seen a sold listing on the bay for under 3 bills even, same with Japan auction sites. This was a "buy now" and who knows if I'd ever see such a good deal again so I figured it's now or never. It will be my go-to dress watch, but the relatively small case and lightweight make it comfortable anytime  Now I'll just watch review videos and go through past threads until it makes its journey to me from the homeland.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Way cool!


kubr1ck said:


> Nice! It looks like the Antman scrolls from side to side:


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Might as well put this here as well, another unethical low priced fleabay find .... I'm so ashamed.









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! It looks like the Antman scrolls from side to side:


Very cool. I think there were 3 models, short lived for sure. I like the ant on the back too.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Not a "G", so I didn't post in the "show off your new G" thread, but here's my latest, the OCW-S100. Titanium, sapphire, solar, atomic, perpetual calendar. It's used so there may be a stray scratch or two, but felt the price was right for less than 260 USD. Listing pic:
> 
> View attachment 13106983
> View attachment 13106993
> ...


Nice one! At 260 it a steal (not really but price it fantastic!) Looks extra clean. Usually, at this price point, they less refined if i may say so.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*"Looking for the Summer"

Just past mid-May
*








*

End of May
*


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Good timing AirWatch. It's not a G but I'll throw it out there....

Just placed an order for the Seiko SBEP001. Don't expect to have in hand until early June, but looking forward to it!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Where can I find out what feature set this watch has? I'd prefer not to have to do a Google Translate off a Japanese website if possible.

By the way WUS felt it necessary to give me a new User name since there was some sort of IT glitch with my account. I used to be known just as Rocat. lol now I'm Rocat-1.



Worker said:


> Good timing AirWatch. It's not a G but I'll throw it out there....
> 
> Just placed an order for the Seiko SBEP001. Don't expect to have in hand until early June, but looking forward to it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^Yeah, Worker bud, it's actually like nothing else, G or otherwise, isn't it? A digital with a timing bezel. Haven't seen that before. Congrats!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

^It's easy, Rocatter, my friend. Just google the model no. to get the already translated Seiko Japan page for it.


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks AirWatch!!

@Rocat-1

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/collections/en/prospex/SBEP001

Hope that comes up English for you, it did on my phone. If not we have a thread in the digital/ABC forum where Rocket1991 listed some specs, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Rocat-1 said:


> Where can I find out what feature set this watch has? I'd prefer not to have to do a Google Translate off a Japanese website if possible.
> 
> By the way WUS felt it necessary to give me a new User name since there was some sort of IT glitch with my account. I used to be known just as Rocat. lol now I'm Rocat-1.


I think you can have a moderator merge your two accounts, if you care to do so.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

GaryK30 said:


> I think you can have a moderator merge your two accounts, if you care to do so.


They will in the next few days or so. I have been having an issue with not being able to stat any threads since March 6th. I have watches I've been wanting to sale but could not post. WUS admins have been working on it since March and could not find a solution so they gave me a new ID.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I liked my recent pickup of a Mudman so much, I ordered another. I can't believe I'm trying a negative display again 








Should be here tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a NOS DW5600C 9B from Japan on the way.

Picture below is not the same watch but a photo taken from google.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Rocket1991 said:


> Nice one! At 260 it a steal (not really but price it fantastic!) Looks extra clean. Usually, at this price point, they less refined if i may say so.


The S100 in general seems to be holding it's value well, never thought I'd see even a used one under 300 but I guess the stars aligned. Excited for my first Oceanus!!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Might as well put this here as well, another unethical low priced fleabay find .... I'm so ashamed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw in some other thread that you named it Deadpool - watch. Fitting. It would heal the damage, except its a G so it won't have any.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Continuing my vintage Master of G kick, just picked up this NOS Wademan (*DW-9800NKJ-3JR*) from 1999. Gotta love that saw-edged rotating bezel. Should be a nice complement to the incoming Antman. |>


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Miklos86 said:


> I saw in some other thread that you named it Deadpool - watch. Fitting. It would heal the damage, except its a G so it won't have any.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kubr1ck said:


> Continuing my vintage Master of G kick, just picked up this NOS Wademan (*DW-9800NKJ-3JR*) from 1999. Gotta love that saw-edged rotating bezel. Should be a nice complement to the incoming Antman. |>
> 
> View attachment 13112665


Dead Pool? Wademan? hmm, something sounds familiar......


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Continuing my vintage Master of G kick, just picked up this NOS Wademan (*DW-9800NKJ-3JR*) from 1999. Gotta love that saw-edged rotating bezel. Should be a nice complement to the incoming Antman. |>
> 
> View attachment 13112665


I like where you're going. I came close to getting a Ti Fisherman. Like those. Are you thinking of the Lungman and Riseman too? My favorite is the mrg frogman but next would be the revman.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> I like where you're going. I came close to getting a Ti Fisherman. Like those. Are you thinking of the Lungman and Riseman too? My favorite is the mrg frogman but next would be the revman.


Never even heard of the Fisherman or Lungman. All these different models are coming out of the woodwork! I love it. :-!

BTW, your MRG Froggy is a real beauty!


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Getting muddy in here










Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Never even heard of the Fisherman or Lungman. All these different models are coming out of the woodwork! I love it. :-!
> 
> BTW, your MRG Froggy is a real beauty!


Don't forget the Gausman and Raysman. A collection of 1 of each "man" would be a nice snapshot of G history. I think there were 12.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Don't forget the Gausman and Raysman. A collection of 1 of each "man" would be a nice snapshot of G history. I think there were 12.


I'm gonna be a Poorman if you keep introducing me to these models.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> I'm gonna be a Poorman if you keep introducing me to these models.


Hah. Probably more economical than a new MRG/MTG though  14 actually: 
Antman, Codename, Fisherman, Frogman, Gaussman, Gulfman, Lungman, Mudman, Rangeman, Raysman, Revman, Riseman, Seaman, Wademan. Let the research begin!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

native rock, Fairbanks mush riders, surf-riders foundation, triple crown.....


----------



## rjc1583 (May 17, 2015)

Thanks to an eBay coupon and the Macy's sale I just ordered a GWNQ1000-1A and a DW-5600MW-7. I think I might have a problem.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe not the most expensive G but will be a great daily watch. Bought with coupon from eBay!










"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> Maybe not the most expensive G but will be a great daily watch. Bought with coupon from eBay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one too. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Just when I thought I was done purchasing Mudmasters......then THIS happened. ;-)

Well, I've always been a sucker for a big, stealthy, badass g-shock, and this one fits the bill!! :-d GWG-1000-1A1, limited edition. I think it's going to look great on the wrist. 

(Though technically I think in terms of size alone, the GPR-B1000-1 has it beat. But the Mudmaster is close..)

With luck will arrive by the end of next week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Just when I thought I was done purchasing Mudmasters......then THIS happened. ;-)
> 
> Well, I've always been a sucker for a big, stealthy, badass g-shock, and this one fits the bill!! :-d GWG-1000-1A1, limited edition. I think it's going to look great on the wrist.
> 
> ...


❤❤❤❤ You won't be disappointed


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Coming soon, to add to black Frogman...


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

I have this one coming once.it returns to stock.









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

bouncing up and down inside waiting for a goodie to come in tomorrow. al i can say is we have a great community here with folks helping each other out.....unless its an empty tin~

inside joke


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Found a  on fleabay, turns out the seller is a member here. Brand new resin, DW-8201GF-8JF is on its way to Louisiana!!! Seller's pics-

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I've had a few G's and am a notorious flipper of all things that go tick...yet had to have a Frogman back on the wrist after having two in the past. Always wanted the GWF1000 since it was released yet never pulled the trigger, then I saw the new GWF-D1000's and went back & forth...still prefer the previous model and it's on its way here now. Maybe the MTG-B1000 perhaps when available.....








Current:
Casio G-Shock GA-1000 Gravitymaster
Casio G-Shock GWF-1000 Frogman
Casio Worldtimer

Past:
G-Shock MTG-S1000V
G-Shock MTGS1000BD-5AJF
G-Shock GW-S5600-1JF Carbon
G-Shock GWX-5600WB-5JF
G-Shock GW-9400BJ-1JF Black Panther Rangeman
G-Shock GW-9300CM-1JR Mudman Carbon & Camouflage 
G-SHOCK GDX6900PM1CR BLACK POLARIZED 
G-Shock Frogman Titanium
G-Shock Frogman GF-8250-9JF
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/sold...250-9jf-sale-$300-shipped-free-us-713404.html


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Bezel and band Kermit, good resin and well manufactured


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

It's been a long and a little bit of an uncertain wait, but now I know that I have this beauty incoming, finally!!  It will be here tomorrow!!! :-!:-!:-!

I expect it to be the Casio highlight of the year for me - and very likely my last purchase of the year. ;-)

I've been very excited about this one for awhile, and especially since getting the silver GMW! This one will be something special - and definitely at the top of my square collection. Probably tied with my MRG for the top spot in my collection overall. I can't wait to get it!!

Get ready for many more photos!!!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> It's been a long and a little bit of an uncertain wait, but now I know that I have this beauty incoming, finally!!  It will be here tomorrow!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I expect it to be the Casio highlight of the year for me - and very likely my last purchase of the year. ;-)
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiice. You are cleaning house with the metal squares, man! This one is quite special though. Looking forward to the photos!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> It's been a long and a little bit of an uncertain wait, but now I know that I have this beauty incoming, finally!!  It will be here tomorrow!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I expect it to be the Casio highlight of the year for me - and very likely my last purchase of the year. ;-)
> 
> ...


Huge congrats, Time4Play! 

I know you'll love it. Pictures do not do this watch justice. I was wearing it today, and I couldn't help but admire the way it plays with light. Whereas the silver model is shiny, the DLC model is sleek, its beauty much more understated. Part of me just wants to keep it sealed and intact -- but a watch this nice, for me at least, needs to be worn.

I'm glad that your dealer came through. I'm looking forward to your new arrival's pics. :-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> It's been a long and a little bit of an uncertain wait, but now I know that I have this beauty incoming, finally!!  It will be here tomorrow!!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> I expect it to be the Casio highlight of the year for me - and very likely my last purchase of the year. ;-)
> 
> ...


Not a surprise at all T4P  A must have for you  Well done. Looking forward to your unboxing & presentation thread. Huge congrats. I knew you will be getting one  Excellent score ❤️


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Thank you guys, much appreciated. :-!:-!

There was a slight glitch in the process, where for about a day earlier this week I thought I wasn’t getting it. That had a really bad effect on me, much more than it should have. :-( I’ll explain more about that tomorrow.

For now, I am hugely relieved and happy that this baby will finally be here!! :-! 

I’m not one to have a lot of patience while waiting for a new model, and this one was particularly hard. :-d I kept trying to pin my dealer down for at least an approximate arrival date, and all they’d tell me was “May.” :rodekaart I mean, c’mon man, can’t you even give me a WEEK?? Or, “early” or “late” May?? Nope!! :-d So, so happy I didn’t have to wait till the end of the month. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Don't you just hate vagueness, I have a second DW-5035D on order to my local AD, it's end of May, early June... Gaaa! 

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Ordered this guy yesterday. My first Casio, and of course first ever G-shock.


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Thank you guys, much appreciated. :-!:-!
> 
> There was a slight glitch in the process, where for about a day earlier this week I thought I wasn't getting it. That had a really bad effect on me, much more than it should have. :-( I'll explain more about that tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Congrats! I just got mine today, and I think you're gonna love it, big time! It's well worth the wait.

Here's a pic to get you hyped up for your delivery


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Schneeflocke said:


> Ordered this guy yesterday. My first Casio, and of course first ever G-shock.
> 
> View attachment 13128291


That was my first one as well. Great choice! Lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hello guys
Yesterday was a very good day.
Received a package from a very good friend( you know who you are LOL) and had these beauties in. So stoked. Love them all.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Just did it


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

The price was super nice, not possible to resist, also if I do not like the display in top position...

Waiting next week


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

A signed DW5600HR from Kikuo Ibe due to a promotion Topper Jewelers is having. I put the information on spot a deal thread.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Yessss !! 

Ordered the new Casio G-Shock GMW- B5000D-1ER.

























Bought it in Europe (Paris) for only €449 / $537 / £396

Instead of (for example) $1100 -1400 from eBay or Topper. 







.

Now I just have to wait for the delivery.

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Iosono (Sep 12, 2014)

I was looking to buy some of white G-Shock watches for summer. Had dilemma between GD-X6900HT-7/MC7, but quit after watching they on yahoo JP in used condition. Looks really terrible, it's not white anymore (something between gray and yellow), plus strap discolor...

I really like watches from GD-X6900 series, module, light, size, etc...but other models just not 'working' for me...

Maybe my next target is little smaller new DW6900LU-3, like olive/orange combo (at the end, looks perfect on premium G-Shock GPW2000).


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

SKOBR said:


> Yessss !!
> 
> Ordered the new Casio G-Shock GMW- B5000D-1ER.
> 
> ...


I bought in Spain but after more than a month I need to wait...


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

fcasoli said:


> I bought in Spain but after more than a month I need to wait...


How much did you pay ?

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## Emg66 (Feb 15, 2016)

SKOBR said:


> How much did you pay ?
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


Good question


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

SKOBR said:


> How much did you pay ?
> 
> Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


432 € but could be better to pay more and have in hands


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

fcasoli said:


> The price was super nice, not possible to resist, also if I do not like the display in top position...
> 
> Waiting next week


I really wish I wasn't so jaded about this model based on previous issues because I've always really liked this particular color scheme.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

A new bezel and light button picked up, so it can shine like new again.










I am very glad that I got the original spare parts.

Kind Regards


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

For my Sister, BG-6903-2ER:










https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/baby-g/bg-6903-2er/


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Armida A12. Just pick up from fedex

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Not a full watch but this gorgeous yellow strap for my Mudmaster (plus another bezel and strap for my GW-5000) arrived today from Tiktox.


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

SKOBR said:


> Armida A12. Just pick up from fedex












Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Arrived today


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> Arrived today


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## supergrilldds (Mar 28, 2017)

Looking for a Nomos Zurich Weitzelt


----------



## L8foregolf (Jan 11, 2014)

Picked up the GMW-B5000TFC-1...hit the lotto in other words!!! Post pics soon.


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

This one on the way









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Found a great deal and ordered a GA-700-7A the other day, the watch I wanted originally, basically the same day my GD-100-1B and bullbars came in (both now for sale lol). Will post pics when it gets here!









[Internet pic]

"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

This turned up with DHL today. 

Boom!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Schneeflocke said:


> This turned up with DHL today.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> View attachment 13140085


Very nice! Already got it synced up and on H, too. Love it! What do you like about it so far?


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> Very nice! Already got it synced up and on H, too. Love it! What do you like about it so far?


Thanks! I can't say that I understand what you mean about "synced up and *on H*, too", but maybe you could elaborate on that?!. After these few hours I'm really impressed. It feels like a quality watch and I was surprized about the weight. Not to far off from my ordinary mechanical watches. Setting it up wasn't that hard either. I had previously downloaded a manual for this module, in my mother tongue, so it was just a question of finding the different sections in the manual. Since this is an EU model, it was pre-set to Berlin, which I changed. After that I performed a synch as you noticed and finally I changed the setting to 24h, that we are used to here in Europe. Took it this morning on my daily power walk, and it performed well as expected. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Schneeflocke said:


> Thanks! I can't say that I understand what you mean about "synced up and *on H*, too", but maybe you could elaborate on that?!. After these few hours I'm really impressed. It feels like a quality watch and I was surprized about the weight. Not to far off from my ordinary mechanical watches. Setting it up wasn't that hard either. I had previously downloaded a manual for this module, in my mother tongue, so it was just a question of finding the different sections in the manual. Since this is an EU model, it was pre-set to Berlin, which I changed. After that I performed a synch as you noticed and finally I changed the setting to 24h, that we are used to here in Europe. Took it this morning on my daily power walk, and it performed well as expected. I'm a happy camper.


See the "RCVD" indicator on the top left? that means there was signal reception during calibration and the watch's time has been calibrated/set. If the signal reception is uncuccessful (or after you manually set the time) - the RCVD won't be displayed.

Abut the "H" - see the L-M-H indicators on the bottom right? those are your battery power indicator. "H" means you are fully charged. "L" is Low and "M" is Medium.

Enjoy the watch!


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

acadian said:


> See the "RCVD" indicator on the top left? that means there was signal reception during calibration and the watch's time has been calibrated/set. If the signal reception is uncuccessful (or after you manually set the time) - the RCVD won't be displayed.
> 
> Abut the "H" - see the L-M-H indicators on the bottom right? those are your battery power indicator. "H" means you are fully charged. "L" is Low and "M" is Medium.
> 
> Enjoy the watch!


My only real question was what "on H" meant, but I made the connection now. Thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious if I had only paid attention. Sometimes we can't see the forest through the trees, so to speak. :-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Received 4 black and 1 blue Isofrane keepers today


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

STavros78 said:


> Received 4 black and 1 blue Isofrane keepers today
> 
> View attachment 13145281


Cool!! Now...if only you had the watches to put them on!

Oh wait...you DO, I think! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Received also these 3 beauties.Imo the best non sensor digi G.
Thank you my friend.


----------



## STavros78 (Jul 13, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Cool!! Now...if only you had the watches to put them on!
> 
> Oh wait...you DO, I think! :-d:-d:-d


Hahahahaha i only have 4 missing 1 more watch to fit them all in LOL


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Schneeflocke said:


> My only real question was what "on H" meant, but I made the connection now. Thanks for pointing out what should have been obvious if I had only paid attention. Sometimes we can't see the forest through the trees, so to speak. :-d


Gave this some sunlight in the windowsill today and strapping it on in honor of you getting yours, @Schneeflocke. Cheers!


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> Gave this some sunlight in the windowsill today and strapping it on in honor of you getting yours, @Schneeflocke. Cheers!


Thanks! This is my best (and only :-d) digital watch.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This came yesterday!










Ironically I didn't pick this one because of the white resin, I am a "blacked out" guy for the most part. I picked this one because of the negative display, the red accent on the face, the black buttons, and black ring around the small dial. Made some quick swaps and this is the result.










And one addition, can't help it I love the bull bars.










"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Out for delivery...GWG1000-1A1...

Update: wow...it arrived and jaw on floor.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Out for delivery...GWG1000-1A1...
> 
> Update: wow...it arrived and jaw on floor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


that looks awesome - especially on your wrist.

how big is your wrist?

I still think the GWG-1000 is one sick watch. Too bad it's way to genormous for my wrist.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Didn't read correctly


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Nice mod, I just bought and sold the white one. Bought for $50 sold for $75. Had it 12 days and wore it a few times.


JSM9872 said:


> This came yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> that looks awesome - especially on your wrist.
> 
> how big is your wrist?
> 
> I still think the GWG-1000 is one sick watch. Too bad it's way to genormous for my wrist.


I never measured it when I get an chance I'll let you know.

Updated: just measured 7.25"

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Longtime lurker, first-timer poster ... this arrived Friday after coming by clipper ship and mule train from Japan, but just now getting a few moments to check it out.









It's my first ever G-shock. Saw this model on a WRUW thread, and I spent the next day tracking one down. Honestly, in person, it's a bit overwhelming. Maybe I should have started with something a bit simpler, more sedate ... 
Regardless, I'm glad to have an excuse to check out the forum - some really beautiful watches here.
Have a nice weekend all!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> Longtime lurker, first-timer poster ... this arrived Friday after coming by clipper ship and mule train from Japan, but just now getting a few moments to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 13148699
> 
> ...


Dude, great opening choice. I had a hard time tracking that one down, as it was a "gotta have" model. Hard to find.

Welcome to the Dark Side.

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Dude, great opening choice. I had a hard time tracking that one down, as it was a "gotta have" model. Hard to find.
> 
> Welcome to the Dark Side.
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Thanks, appreciate your comment and kind welcome to the Dark Side! 
I think I just need to spend some time with it on my wrist and stop staring at it.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Vioviv said:


> and stop staring at it.


What's that line from Taken? oh, yeah, Good luck ~

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one. PRW-7000-3. I used to own it!! (Like many others that I re-bought!) :-d

The blame for this rests solely with Nemo and the great review he did on this watch in the Digital and ABC forum. ;-) I made the mistake of reading it. Then, apparently I couldn't get it out of my head. :-d Next thing you know, whomp - there it is! :-d

I think I'm even getting it from the same seller he used, in Singapore. I might have paid slightly more, but still a great price for this watch, which I paid much much more money for the first time I bought it. This is a great looking watch!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats T4P. This one is still on my list as well


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

yankeexpress said:


>


Man, that color pops! For some reason, the rounder models never appealed to me, but this one does . . .


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Vioviv said:


> Longtime lurker, first-timer poster ... this arrived Friday after coming by clipper ship and mule train from Japan, but just now getting a few moments to check it out.
> 
> View attachment 13148699
> 
> ...


Good choice! This is mine...I really like the white dial and positive display!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

I want this one

https://r.nikkei.com/article/DGXLRSP480358_S8A520C1000000


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> I want this one
> 
> https://r.nikkei.com/article/DGXLRSP480358_S8A520C1000000


Very cool indeed


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My 2nd "modern" Protrek (other being 3100T) for a fair amount less than any on eb.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rob at Topper Jewelers talked me into it... just got today overnighted lol and Toyota...double whammy...

Coincidentally I wore my olive cargo pants today so Burton it is.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Rob at Topper Jewelers talked me into it... just got today overnighted lol and Toyota...double whammy...
> 
> Coincidentally I wore my olive cargo pants today so Burton it is.
> 
> ...


Great scores.

I met Rob last weekend at the Wind Up watch fair in SF. Super nice guy!


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm busy following the tracking status on this beauty coming from Japan. The GW-5510BW-7JF. I hope I like it as much as I think I will. Suckers are hard to find for a reasonable price. Paid 188 USD. Not great, but not bad either.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

That looks pretty cool, @przypadek. Does that reference have a nickname yet? Because it makes me think of a stormtrooper from _Star Wars_. Would love to see a wrist shot when you get it in!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Definitely a Storm Trooper or Panda depending on preference.


Sir-Guy said:


> That looks pretty cool, @przypadek. Does that reference have a nickname yet? Because it makes me think of a stormtrooper from _Star Wars_. Would love to see a wrist shot when you get it in!


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

jamsie said:


> Good choice! This is mine...I really like the white dial and positive display!
> View attachment 13156347
> View attachment 13156349


Why not, mine










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks pretty cool, @przypadek. Does that reference have a nickname yet? Because it makes me think of a stormtrooper from _Star Wars_. Would love to see a wrist shot when you get it in!


It seems to be a 2015 (is it just me or was this a great year for Gs?) Japanese market series called White and Black that I can't seem to find much info on in English. This article was the most informative

I've seen a few referred to as Stormtrooper G-Shocks, but I don't think our rag tag community has settled on one. I like this 5510 for the original 70s stormtroopers... while the bulkier ones might work æstetically, no one would have imagined a GA-110 or 400 back then.

In the photos the white looks matte and reminded me of that Chalk series, I won't feel at all bad about the price if that's the case. Or even if not... with solar, multiband, 20 bar, worldtime, etc... in a solid case for under 200 bucks really isn't half-bad. (My mechanical watches would laugh at me if they could!)

Will post pics and it will be a minor goal in my life to wear it to a black tie event!


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Sir-Guy said:


> That looks pretty cool, @przypadek. Does that reference have a nickname yet? Because it makes me think of a stormtrooper from _Star Wars_. Would love to see a wrist shot when you get it in!


It seems to be a 2015 (is it just me or was this a great year for Gs?) Japanese market series called White and Black that I can't seem to find much info on in English. This article was the most informative

I've seen a few referred to as Stormtrooper G-Shocks, but I don't think our rag tag community has settled on one. I like this one for the original 70s stormtroopers... while the bulkier ones might work æstetically, no one would have imagined a GA-110 or 400 back then.

In the photos the white looks matte and reminded me of that Chalk series, I won't feel at all bad about the price if that's the case. Or even not... with solar, multiband, 20 bar, worldtime, etc... in a shockproof case for under 200 bucks really isn't half-bad. (My mechanical watches would laugh at me if they could!)

Will post pics and it will be a minor goal in my life to wear it to a black tie event!


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Inbound.


----------



## growbag84 (Dec 9, 2017)

I've just pulled the trigger on a GW5000. Was a bit disappointed i missed out on the 5035 anniversary model in the UK so when I saw this I jumped on it. Should be here after the bank holiday.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This arrived today from the land of the rising sun...








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Re-purchasing the King from a fellow member  I think I had the orange one around five years ago but I couldn't bond with it.

I kind of miss the big square and seeing it back and in matte black -- I thought the Kings had been discontinued? -- while setting up sales in the classifieds made me go for it.


----------



## The Stalker (Mar 5, 2018)

Snagged the last one of these earlier. £550 was too good to miss. Apparently the B-grade status only means the packaging is a bit beaten up? For 50% off, I can live with that! I need to slow down my buying now. I've bought 6 G's since March!


----------



## growbag84 (Dec 9, 2017)

The Stalker said:


> Snagged the last one of these earlier. £550 was too good to miss. Apparently the B-grade status only means the packaging is a bit beaten up? For 50% off, I can live with that! I need to slow down my buying now. I've bought 6 G's since March!
> 
> View attachment 13168863


The last 2 items I have got of the outlet store have been spot on in terms watch and packaging.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## The Stalker (Mar 5, 2018)

growbag84 said:


> The Stalker said:
> 
> 
> > Snagged the last one of these earlier. £550 was too good to miss. Apparently the B-grade status only means the packaging is a bit beaten up? For 50% off, I can live with that! I need to slow down my buying now. I've bought 6 G's since March!
> ...


That's good to hear.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Have been waiting patiently for the new MTG's, but saw this available on Amazon and impulsed it. Ironically, I had been looking for white square with an negative display and a matte casing.which precipitated my other square purchases.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This arrived today from the land of the rising sun...
> View attachment 13167055
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Damn that's beautiful - congrats!!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Not a G-Shock but a milestone!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

As some of you know, I have an addiction..errr...weakness for Pro Treks!! :-d Sadly for my wallet, I typically like the higher-end ones too! :roll: Just picked up the PRW-7000-3 for the SECOND time, and I really like it.

I came across this one. Although I've owned the PRW-3500 before, this is the 3510 with STN LCD, PLUS sapphire, PLUS the FC bracelet that I really like! Trigger pulled! :-d:-! (Oh, and it also has the lightly green-tinted crystal, just like the PRW-3100FC!!)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm thinking of getting a GA - 110rg does anyone have one? What are your thoughts on it?








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Last night I had one beer too many, and finally ordered my first depth meter , GWFD1000B1CR incoming. Now the wait.....


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> As some of you know, I have an addiction..errr...weakness for Pro Treks!! :-d Sadly for my wallet, I typically like the higher-end ones too! :roll: Just picked up the PRW-7000-3 for the SECOND time, and I really like it.
> 
> I came across this one. Although I've owned the PRW-3500 before, this is the 3510 with STN LCD, PLUS sapphire, PLUS the FC bracelet that I really like! Trigger pulled! :-d:-! (Oh, and it also has the lightly green-tinted crystal, just like the PRW-3100FC!!)


Awesome watch! Mine says hi (and that it needs more sun)!










I settled on this one between it and the PRW-3100FC since at the time I could not find a good deal on the 3100. Still very happy with my choice.

"Don't Panic!"

Sent from my iPhone 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't forget your towel! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## growbag84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Woohoo it's turned up.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Arrived this afternoon


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Tool for G-Shock.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

SgtPepper said:


> Tool for G-Shock.
> 
> View attachment 13176291


Nice I love Wiha tools.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Okay, I'm a little bummed out. I ordered my first D1000 Frog Saturday night. Just got a message from the seller, says sorry but supplier was out.

He refunded the $$ but my credit card company is saying 48-72 hours before it's back on the card.

So, my search will begin again in 48-72 hours. 

The addiction is real, folks.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Certified G said:


> Okay, I'm a little bummed out. I ordered my first D1000 Frog Saturday night. Just got a message from the seller, says sorry but supplier was out.
> 
> He refunded the $$ but my credit card company is saying 48-72 hours before it's back on the card.
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens. It happened to me on eBay a few weeks ago. I bought a square at a great price and used a one time coupon code.

They contacted me a few hours later informing me that the stock ticker was off and that they didn't have that watch in stock anymore. 

I was out a watch + my coupon code.

Oh well.

Happy hunting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Well, just went on a business trip today and I was actually more curious to personally try the new GMW-B5000 silver as I personally don't wear metallic straps. I obviously didn't find one but, found by chance another one that I was curious to try in person.
Couldn't leave the shop without it:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

elborderas said:


> Well, just went on a business trip today and I was actually more curious to personally try the new GMW-B5000 silver as I personally don't wear metallic straps. I obviously didn't find one but, found by chance another one that I was curious to try in person.
> Couldn't leave the shop without it:


Nice pick up! I also went into an AD and tried it on with the intention of not getting it (I was concerned with the size of the watch). I ended up leaving the same day with a new Rangebeast on my wrist. 

It really is a watch that has to be seen and worn. Enjoy the heck out of yours!


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hoping for arrival next Tuesday or Wednesday...

Probably the first time in my life that I don't like public holiday and a 4 day weekend...


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> It really is a watch that has to be seen and worn. Enjoy the heck out of yours!


Thanks Ottovonn!
And you are absolutely right. This watch needs to be seen in real life. Reminds me on the Mudmaster for that purpose. Only when you try them you appreciate how well done they are and how easy is to wear them.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

acadian said:


> I hate when that happens. It happened to me on eBay a few weeks ago. I bought a square at a great price and used a one time coupon code.
> 
> They contacted me a few hours later informing me that the stock ticker was off and that they didn't have that watch in stock anymore.
> 
> ...


All is well now. I ordered a basic black D1000 last night, it's already been shipped.

So excited!!


----------



## Tim81 (May 30, 2018)

I'm awaiting a Casio GA-110. Spotted it on a second hand site as a gift that's the seller didn't would. Like it's new , still on garanty and with bill.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

GWX-5700


----------



## Tim81 (May 30, 2018)

Should come in today or next week...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Arriving in an hour or so








Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schneeflocke (Mar 8, 2015)

Byron2701 said:


> Hoping for arrival next Tuesday or Wednesday...
> 
> Probably the first time in my life that I don't like public holiday and a 4 day weekend...
> 
> View attachment 13179765


Really cool, what model is that?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This guy just arrived...compared to the 1035 it's a baby Frogman hehe...it's very comfortable on the wrist and hardly know it's on.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## przypadek (Aug 24, 2015)

Just in... white GBA-800. Looks great, good size for those of us with smaller wrists. Now to check out the functions..


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Schneeflocke said:


> Really cool, what model is that?


GMW-B5000

Finally found 1 pcs in München and now I am waiting and waiting and ... ;-)


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

What a pleasant surprise when I arrived today home. A second watch in less than 24h.
(It's starting to be a serious problem)

GWX-5700CS-2ER










And below the 2 recent ones.










Luckily my wife didn't kill me as she got one for herself too

BLX-560-3ER










(Photo from Baby-G taken from the internet)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

The blue on that watch!  Congrats man!


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> The blue on that watch!  Congrats man!


Thanks!
It is going to be my next summer/beach/pool beater, replacing a GWM-5610 for this job (you know, those times one gets scared of bringing a GW-5000, Mudmaster, or the new GPR-B1000).

This blue needs to be shown. I will not babysit it at all.
It's meant to be worn on the wild and be wild with it.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

And here's the other arrival switched over for the evening...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Branching out a little lately into other lines.

I liked my PRW-3100T so much I got another model, the PRW 3100FC which arrived last night. Sapphire baby:









I love my Oceanus S100 and thought I'd try an older Oceanus, the T100, which I think was from around 2009. I don't have any white dial watches anymore I sorta miss having one. Titanium case/bracelet, sapphire crystal. Probably won't see it for a couple weeks.









I'd like to get a half a dozen or so "outgoing" before I have any more "incoming".


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> Branching out a little lately into other lines.
> 
> I liked my PRW-3100T so much I got another model, the PRW 3100FC which arrived last night. Sapphire baby:
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! I was about to ask you about the 3100FC as I hadn't seen any posts about it from you. How do you like it? Did you get a good fit?

That Oceanus looks sweet too. Enjoy!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

T4P, I l like the FC a lot. I knew I would. I have the strap adjuster moved in and took out a link and it's a tiny bit more loose than how I usually wear my watches. If I take another link out and move the strap adjuster out it's a little snug LOL. It doesn't move around much, especially if it's a warm day so it seems pretty good at the moment. I'll have to play with it a little more later.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This guy just arrived...compared to the 1035 it's a baby Frogman hehe...it's very comfortable on the wrist and hardly know it's on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, on my list too


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Breezy Rasta June 8 Release*


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

AirWatch said:


> *Breezy Rasta June 8 Release*


Now that is a summer watch. I can't wait for the review and pics, Airwatch.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Now that is a summer watch. I can't wait for the review and pics, Airwatch.


Thank you, Ottovonn my friend! My thoughts exactly! All Casio's got to do to get me weak in the knees is to mix yellow with gold. But then, here they also added that breezy cyan and the red and before I knew it, I was flat on my back on the floor with stars circling overhead. _Dem bastards!_


----------



## maakshif (Jun 1, 2018)

Just ordered a GWG-1000-1A3 that should be arriving in about 10-14 days. Planning on ordering a GWG-1000RD-4A and GWF-d1000 in the next few months as birthday gifts for myself. Might pick up a GWN-q1000 as well.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

DW6900BB-1JF due in on Sunday 
GW5610NV-2JF due in at the end of June


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> DW6900BB-1JF due in on Sunday
> GW5610NV-2JF due in at the end of June
> 
> View attachment 13185933


Congrats, the NV's a nice square. Here's a real world photo of mine to tide you over. ;-)


----------



## jdmvette (Oct 10, 2008)

JSM9872 said:


> Found a great deal and ordered a GA-700-7A the other day, the watch I wanted originally, basically the same day my GD-100-1B and bullbars came in (both now for sale lol). Will post pics when it gets here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this...its a great stormtrooper look


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My first Edifice, loving the big weight EQB-501XDB-1AER


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Nothing on the radar right now. 

Already bought five watches this year:

Certina DS2 HAQ Chrono
Tisell Vintage Submersible
Seiko SKX009
Eterna Big Date
Casio Oceanus


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> My first Edifice, loving the big weight EQB-501XDB-1AER


I don't have any incoming Edifice items but I have been perusing them lately as I'm curious about the brand's current and past models. They have some impressive pieces. They seem to be mostly if not all stainless steel and are heavy into bluetooth. I think this one is quite the looker:


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Fergfour said:


> I've been perusing Edifice lately as I really don't know much about it's current or past models. They have some impressive pieces. They seem to be mostly if not all stainless steel and are heavy into bluetooth. I think this one is quite the looker:
> 
> View attachment 13188011


That's the cleanest looking Edifice I've seen. Nice!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

One reason why I like Casio so much, so many choices! Gshock, Lineage, Oceanus, Protrek, Edifice....


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Not incoming, but outgoing. Just sold this custom GA-100.










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Congrats, the NV's a nice square. Here's a real world photo of mine to tide you over. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13185959


Your intentions were good but that definitely didn't help to tide me over. It just makes me more excited. Great pic, though.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> My first Edifice, loving the big weight EQB-501XDB-1AER


Nice choice, fcasoli. You know I love mine. This is a very well made (and heavy) piece for the price. I don't think you'll be disappointed. |>


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice choice, fcasoli. You know I love mine. This is a very well made (and heavy) piece for the price. I don't think you'll be disappointed. |>
> 
> View attachment 13188187


Thanks for the encouragement, friend!
I tried the connection application of the Steel Square before to decide to delete my purchase, the battery drain of my smartphone, was terrible, I hope this one is better, because there is not the multiband module inside...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, friend!
> I tried the connection application of the Steel Square before to decide to delete my purchase, the battery drain of my smartphone, was terrible, I hope this one is better, because there is not the multiband module inside...


The watch will only auto-connect with your phone maybe four times a day to sync the time, so I wouldn't worry about battery drain from the watch. And if you don't like leaving your Bluetooth on at all times, then you can manually sync the watch to your phone whenever you like via the lower left pusher. Pretty fast and easy.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

My new GPW


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> The watch will only auto-connect with your phone maybe four times a day to sync the time, so I wouldn't worry about battery drain from the watch. And if you don't like leaving your Bluetooth on at all times, then you can manually sync the watch to your phone whenever you like via the lower left pusher. Pretty fast and easy.


The drain was caused by the app running in background on my phone... Without the watch


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just ordered the GPR-B1000. Price is big, but so is the watch 
Hope to receive it end of this month/early July.


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

nsx_23 said:


> My new GPW


Love this one. Such a beautiful Gravitymaster. Very very nice. Enjoy 


kj2 said:


> Just ordered the GPR-B1000. Price is big, but so is the watch
> Hope to receive it end of this month/early July.


Big congrats again kj2 and welcome to the club. Which one did you order?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Big congrats again kj2 and welcome to the club. Which one did you order?


The 'regular' black one - b1000-1er


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

fcasoli said:


> The drain was caused by the app running in background on my phone... Without the watch


Well, I'm not sure if that situation will get any better with this watch or any Bluetooth Casio watch, lol.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

kj2 said:


> Just ordered the GPR-B1000. Price is big, but so is the watch
> Hope to receive it end of this month/early July.


Awesome! It is a big watch, but it's surprisingly comfortable. It looks oversized on my 6.5" wrist, but wraps comfortably around it. I think the price is worth it for a feature packed, incredibly durable G-Shock.

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Well, I'm not sure if that situation will get any better with this watch or any Bluetooth Casio watch, lol.


Next Tuesday I have the answer


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

MDV106. I know its not a G-Shock, but for $40.00 why not. I had this one before, the battery died and I couldn't get the back off so I'm going to try again.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Scored from Macy's for $375. Shipped today.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Been on a vintage pre-owned kick for the first half of this year (which has been a blast), but the new releases I'm interested in are starting to pop up. Ordered this bad boy a few days ago: *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*

















Should ship out when it's released next week. MT-G is my favorite G-Shock line because of the nice balance between high-end refinement and the everyday toughness of the mid to low-end lines. |>


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

I love it! The red accents are striking. The MTG Line is getting sexier. :O


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Been on a vintage pre-owned kick for the first half of this year (which has been a blast), but the new releases I'm interested in are starting to pop up. Ordered this bad boy a few days ago: *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> View attachment 13190709
> 
> ...


That gun metal black is insane

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Been on a vintage pre-owned kick for the first half of this year (which has been a blast), but the new releases I'm interested in are starting to pop up. Ordered this bad boy a few days ago: *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> Should ship out when it's released next week. MT-G is my favorite G-Shock line because of the nice balance between high-end refinement and the everyday toughness of the mid to low-end lines. |>


Looks great! Will look forward to reading your impressions of the watch.

I might be interested in these too at some point, but I'd prefer to wait for one on bracelet.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, well I received my D1000 Frog yesterday, and honeymoon phase is full on, I see no end in sight.

However, I just won an auction on a beat up and dinged up Gulfmaster, GWN-1000B-1B. The watch looks rough, bezel scraped all the way around, but it was a good deal, so......Had the black and gold version of this watch last year, but felt it was too blingy.

Seller pic-


----------



## cbkihong (Oct 23, 2006)

Certified G said:


> Had the black and gold version of this watch last year, but felt it was too blingy.


GMW5000 has redefined what exactly is blingy.

Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Looks great! Will look forward to reading your impressions of the watch.
> 
> I might be interested in these too at some point, but I'd prefer to wait for one on bracelet.


Thanks, T4P. That was my initial reaction as well, but when the prices were announced I started to get a sense that they may not offer this watch with a metal bracelet. They seem to be trying to go for a more "wearable" MT-G this time around, with smaller dimensions and lighter weight, and from what I've read the resin is very high quality on this new line, as we'd expect. If it's as comfortable as the one on the GPR, I'll be very pleased. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks, T4P. That was my initial reaction as well, but when the prices were announced I started to get a sense that they may not offer this watch with a metal bracelet. They seem to be trying to go for a more "wearable" MT-G this time around, with smaller dimensions and lighter weight, and from what I've read the resin is very high quality on this new line, as we'd expect. If it's as comfortable as the one on the GPR, I'll be very pleased. I guess we'll see.


Hmmmm.... I'd be surprised if they don't come out with a bracelet model, but it's very possible they might not. I'll be very interested to hear what you think of the strap. I was not very impressed with the strap on the G-steel that I had, but like you I like the GPR's strap very much.

Is this MTG strap supposed to have carbon fiber in it? I haven't really read anything about it. If it is a really high-quality strap, then maybe I will consider this one down the line. Those red accents are very cool! :-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Well, she's, gone, but my friend is apparently happy.

This is the 3rd I've sold her.... I've created another shockaholic.


Steelerswit said:


> Not incoming, but outgoing. Just sold this custom GA-100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Nothing, actually. I intend to beat the ever'lovin' .... out of my new gps rangeman. If it fails, I have a few Raysman to fall back on. I don't believe in 'collecting' beyond a few.

The Raysman was unique. The antman was unique. The new gps rangeman is unique. I'm wearing it. I let cement spill on it. I let rain hit it. I let what comes, come, to it. If it fails, then it fails.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Hmmmm.... I'd be surprised if they don't come out with a bracelet model, but it's very possible they might not. I'll be very interested to hear what you think of the strap. I was not very impressed with the strap on the G-steel that I had, but like you I like the GPR's strap very much.
> 
> Is this MTG strap supposed to have carbon fiber in it? I haven't really read anything about it. If it is a really high-quality strap, then maybe I will consider this one down the line. Those red accents are very cool! :-!


I don't believe this one is CF. Casio's product announcement describes it this way: "The watch also features a soft urethane band for enhanced wearability, which is attached using durable fine resin and metal parts for optimum strength", which I take to mean that it'll be very supple, perhaps like the one on the GW-5000.

In any case, I really have enough Casios on bracelets, so I don't mind one being a little different. This one might work out as a good option for the office. You can count on detailed photos of the piece once I have it in hand. |>


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> Well, she's, gone, but my friend is apparently happy.
> 
> This is the 3rd I've sold her.... I've created another shockaholic.
> 
> ...


That's very cool. I love it when a piece that you babied makes its way into the hands of a second owner who knows how to appreciate it just as much. :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> I love it! The red accents are striking. The MTG Line is getting sexier. :O


Ottovonn my friend, MT-Gs have always been sexy. b-)


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

She is the third owner now. I I got it used as the regular 100 black batman. I had the white 100 (also used) and did a swapperoo. I then painted the lettering purple to match hands and markers.

Here is the other half of the lab experiment. Which I really like. Win, win all the way around.


kubr1ck said:


> That's very cool. I love it when a piece that you babied makes its way into the hands of a second owner who knows how to appreciate it just as much. :-!












Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

So, I have been holding out to get a Frogman. But prices for a Frogman are usually way outside my budget. Plus, I then saw the GW-9101K. This fit the bill nicely because I was really wanting something unique/rare, and had jelly band/bezel as well. I should be receiving it on Wednesday .


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Those ICERC versions are always good. Always. This is a way better choice, financially, than the ICERC gulfmaster for $900. It kinda reminds me of the white Codename, though in that version, I favored the Masai Mara.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> Those ICERC versions are always good. Always. This is a way better choice, financially, than the ICERC gulfmaster for $900.  It kinda reminds me of the white Codename, though in that version, I favored the Masai Mara.


The jelly doesn't appear too yellowed either, images from eBay:
















Pacparts can still order the bezel, but the band is discontinued. Outside of not wearing it during physical activities, is there anyway to prevent the yellowing?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Schwizzle said:


> The jelly doesn't appear too yellowed either, images from eBay:
> 
> View attachment 13191793
> 
> ...


I think Trailhead23 had the left one in mind


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Schwizzle said:


> The jelly doesn't appear too yellowed either, images from eBay:
> 
> View attachment 13191793
> 
> ...


i just got one recently myself


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

There is only one way to prevent 'yellowing.'

Don't expose it to sunlight.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> DW6900BB-1JF due in on Sunday
> GW5610NV-2JF due in at the end of June
> 
> View attachment 13185931


**Update**

F*ckin Amazon sent the wrong watch. Leaving town tomorrow, gotta wait until I get back until I can reorder. They've screwed up more orders than they have not lately.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

An old GWM5600A-7 is inbound. Not being a fan of white resin, I'll either change it to standard black or go with green or yellow resin.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Yeah, I just recently canceled Prime. They are great at fixing mistakes but it would be better to not have them to begin with. Plus orders getting delayed, so 2 day shipping turns into 3-4. I would call and they throw you a little something. But the straw was when an order was delayed a week. They offered me 10% off my next purchase of $500.00. I laughed at them and canceled. They got snippy saying there's no refund of Prime membership... Ha, mine was expiring in 3 days anyway.

They have gotten to big and think you owe them your $. Where else can you go? I um, the internet!


RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> **Update**
> 
> F*ckin Amazon sent the wrong watch. Leaving town tomorrow, gotta wait until I get back until I can reorder. They've screwed up more orders than they have not lately.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Love this one. Such a beautiful Gravitymaster. Very very nice. Enjoy


Thanks mate. Its a lovely looking watch but I definitely need to do some reading of the manual - not as intuitive as the ana-digi gshocks to use.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Yeah, I just recently canceled Prime. They are great at fixing mistakes but it would be better to not have them to begin with. Plus orders getting delayed, so 2 day shipping turns into 3-4. I would call and they throw you a little something. But the straw was when an order was delayed a week. They offered me 10% off my next purchase of $500.00. I laughed at them and canceled. They got snippy saying there's no refund of Prime membership... Ha, mine was expiring in 3 days anyway.
> 
> They have gotten to big and think you owe them your $. Where else can you go? I um, the internet!
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


The rep gave me a month of free prime, a price lock on the replacement order, and free 1 day shipping. Nice, but I'd rather just have the damn watch. But I agree with you, they're getting too big for their own good. Pains me to say considering my employer has a rather large contract transporting Amazon packages.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Employer? Are you a FERS or CSRS?


RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> The rep gave me a month of free prime, a price lock on the replacement order, and free 1 day shipping. Nice, but I'd rather just have the damn watch. But I agree with you, they're getting too big for their own good. Pains me to say considering my employer has a rather large contract transporting Amazon packages.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

It's incoming but not for me. My friend who i have now hooked on G's is getting a goodie. Another friend who gets returned watches from stores that cannot resell them offered me this. Mrs. Wit didn't care for it so i showed it to her. Her words "I want it!" Its on its way from the west coast.





















Sent from Capt. Kirk's communicator


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Employer? Are you a FERS or CSRS?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Well I have no clue what those acronyms mean, so I'll say that I'm not involved with that. We do air-side logistics.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Employer? Are you a FERS or CSRS?
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


Double post.


----------



## maakshif (Jun 1, 2018)

WOO-HOO!!! Went home for lunch and got a great surprise. Delivery guy showed up with my Mudmaster GWG-1000-1A3 about 2 minutes after I walked in the door. Shipped from Hong Kong and was expecting it to arrive in 10-14 days and it arrived in 4. I'll do a bit more of a review when I get back home, but initial impressions are "this watch is simply amazing". Time to go get acquainted with my new friend (and do some work I guess).


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Fire Package! GW-2310FB-1B4


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

They are the 2 different postal retirement systems.


RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Well I have no clue what those acronyms mean, so I'll say that I'm not involved with that. We do air-side logistics.


Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Jasabor said:


> View attachment 13196671
> 
> 
> Fire Package! GW-2310FB-1B4


Nice! I dig this one. Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I have to thank my son for this snag. Found out that this trio was up for grabs. I've spent my allowance and this deal was so enticing. So, he pulled out his card and said, get it. I think my wife kinda nudged him a bit. I wanted the one G, and the other I can't tell condition of as they didn't post a good pic, and the 3rd, I dunno, sell, give away. No model #'s given listed as 2 G-Shocks and a Nautica. 107 shipped UPS.















Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Steelerswit said:


> I have to thank my son for this snag. Found out that this trio was up for grabs. I've spent my allowance and this deal was so enticing. So, he pulled out his card and said, get it. I think my wife kinda nudged him a bit. I wanted the one G, and the other I can't tell condition of as they didn't post a good pic, and the 3rd, I dunno, sell, give away. No model #'s given listed as 2 G-Shocks and a Nautica. 107 shipped UPS.
> 
> View attachment 13197757
> View attachment 13197759
> ...


That white one is a beaut! Nice haul, congrats!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> That white one is a beaut! Nice haul, congrats!


Thank you. It's a 2015 ICERC. GWX-8902K

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy Moly Steelerswit ❤ Lovely trio and superb I.C.E.R.C. ❤That's kinda Birthday, Anniversary & Xmas All As One. Well done and big congrats. Thanks to Mrs Wit as well of course  Enjoy


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> I have to thank my son for this snag. Found out that this trio was up for grabs. I've spent my allowance and this deal was so enticing. So, he pulled out his card and said, get it. I think my wife kinda nudged him a bit. I wanted the one G, and the other I can't tell condition of as they didn't post a good pic, and the 3rd, I dunno, sell, give away. No model #'s given listed as 2 G-Shocks and a Nautica. 107 shipped UPS.
> 
> View attachment 13197757
> View attachment 13197759
> ...


Great find! The GWX8900 is one of my top favorite series. I've managed to get three out of the four stock ones (as opposed to the more unique versions like what you just received). The lime green one has eluded me. I've actually ordered the lime green bezel and am going to put it on either the GWX8900-2 or the GWX8900-7, and then use strap adapters+black nato strap to finish it off. I'm hoping it will look as good as it does in my head.......:roll:


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

With eBay coupon code.


----------



## Fastcast (Dec 29, 2016)

Just in, only my second G - AWGM100B...Solar/MB6 and just about the exact same size as my DW5600 but round instead of square. So far I'm liking it, small and understated but still tough looking and easy to see the time at a glance, since the white hands really POP off the dark dial.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Been on a vintage pre-owned kick for the first half of this year (which has been a blast), but the new releases I'm interested in are starting to pop up. Ordered this bad boy a few days ago: *MTG-B1000B-1AJF*
> 
> View attachment 13190709
> 
> ...


Well..................guess what, Kubr1ck???!! 

You guessed it - I have an MTG-B1000-1AJF on order!!! Dammit! :rodekaarto|o|

:-d:-d

You probably knew that was going to happen, before I did. Well, your post kinda stuck in my head. Then, I was "browsing" Rakuten (big mistake) when I found out that I had a substantial number of Rakuten points available....

I'm all for discounts, and could not pass up about a $70 discount, so..... Boom! Trigger pulled. But at least - I just sold an MTG (the S1000D-1A4). So, one in, one out. :-d


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Well..................guess what, Kubr1ck???!!
> 
> You guessed it - I have an MTG-B1000-1AJF on order!!! Dammit! :rodekaarto|o|
> 
> ...


LOL congrats, my friend. I also had some Rakuten points just begging to be used. ;-) I'm glad you got the other colorway. We'll get to share real world photos of both models soon. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> LOL congrats, my friend. I also had some Rakuten points just begging to be used. ;-) I'm glad you got the other colorway. We'll get to share real world photos of both models soon. :-!


Yes, we will!! I think they are being released on the 15th in Japan, so we should get them shortly after that.. :-!

Note to self: (might be useful to others too). :-d

1. Never say "I am done" for...any length of time. Cause everyone, including me, knows it's BS! :-d

2. "Innocent browsing" of ANY watch-related site is a fallacy!! It is NOT innocent, and it will lead to triggers being pulled! :-d

3. Rakuten points are DANGEROUS!!!!! They will provide just the incentive needed to yank that trigger!!! :-x:-d


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Got the ICERC Gulfman today, and it is fantastic! The layout of the display,size of the digits, and the fact that the current time shows on almost every function is all what I like out of a G. Loving the jelly as well. Would anyone know what the stamped "S" is for on the back casing though?


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Nice! I dig this one. Looking forward to your pics.


Next week,pics will come for sure!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> Yes, we will!! I think they are being released on the 15th in Japan, so we should get them shortly after that.. :-!
> 
> Note to self: (might be useful to others too). :-d
> 
> ...


Yes, I've learned those hard lessons as well, lol.

By the way, you might want to hang on to at least one of your last gen MT-Gs, as if these new ones really are going resin band-only, the older bracelet versions could become quite valuable. But I assume you don't plan to sell your G1000 anytime soon. :-!


----------



## Charles89 (May 11, 2017)

So this is coming... Not sure if I should be regretting it or not...


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Charles89 said:


> So this is coming... Not sure if I should be regretting it or not...
> 
> View attachment 13203801


You better...I would be

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

The "S" means it was a sample watch used by Sales Reps and not meant for retail sale. No worries as "S" model G-Shocks show up here on a pretty regular basis, especially when bought off eBay. It does not mean there was anything wrong with the watch.

Your GW-9101K looks very good btw.



Schwizzle said:


> Got the ICERC Gulfman today, and it is fantastic! The layout of the display,size of the digits, and the fact that the current time shows on almost every function is all what I like out of a G. Loving the jelly as well. Would anyone know what the stamped "S" is for on the back casing though?
> 
> View attachment 13202129
> 
> ...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Is this for Casio watches only? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Slm643 said:


> Is this for Casio watches only?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily. Feel free to post whatever you have incoming.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I ordered this on the 30th of May, I can't wait to get it, my first Russian watch then a watch came up in the sale forum that I couldn't resist! But that's it for the year! I swear!




















Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

That brand is typically considered 'ok.' Nothing more. It's not a particularly unique dial, band, or anything else. What intrinsic qualities does this watch show, that you value to the point of not being able to resist? A Breitling? Sure. They have standard ETA movements, but Breitling is considered a master of dial manufacture - they produce the best dials in the world. Seiko? Not so much dials, but they a Grand Seiko Spring Drive is one of the latest in horological science. Seiko is the world's premier provider of in-house innovation. An Omega? They took the tourbillon escapement, and made it a known name. Casio? Beat the hell out of it, and it still, in general, works...

I'm puzzled by your choice.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

^

Lol maybe he just liked the watch a lot.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> ^
> 
> Lol maybe he just liked the watch a lot.


More than likely, eh? I just wanted to know *why*

I may come off as a know it all, and Lord know I do try to do my research, but if something of substance comes out and I don't know about it, I'm curious.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Rocat said:


> The "S" means it was a sample watch used by Sales Reps and not meant for retail sale. No worries as "S" model G-Shocks show up here on a pretty regular basis, especially when bought off eBay. It does not mean there was anything wrong with the watch.
> 
> Your GW-9191K looks very good btw.


Thanks for the info! I've been enjoying it immensely. I was on the fence between a DW9900 and this. Very sure I made the right decision as I've been wanting a rare G and a jelly G, and this met both criteria (solar/atomic is a nice bonus as well). Don't have a Frog yet, one of these days.. Plus, should the resin ever yellow too much, there is plenty of other Gulfman resin I could throw on there (the Triple Crown resin would look fantastic, might do it anyway.).

I need to get all my G's together and post a picture, with this at the center.


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> That brand is typically considered 'ok.' Nothing more. It's not a particularly unique dial, band, or anything else. What intrinsic qualities does this watch show, that you value to the point of not being able to resist? A Breitling? Sure. They have standard ETA movements, but Breitling is considered a master of dial manufacture - they produce the best dials in the world. Seiko? Not so much dials, but they a Grand Seiko Spring Drive is one of the latest in horological science. Seiko is the world's premier provider of in-house innovation. An Omega? They took the tourbillon escapement, and made it a known name. Casio? Beat the hell out of it, and it still, in general, works...
> 
> I'm puzzled by your choice.


Some peoples just likes what they likes. That being said, I don't get why the Frogman is as popular/expensive as it is. I like some of the models, but for the money, I can get more features out of a Rangeman/Mudman.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Schwizzle said:


> Some peoples just likes what they likes. That being said, I don't get why the Frogman is as popular/expensive as it is. I like some of the models, but for the money, I can get more features out of a Rangeman/Mudman.


The Frogman paid for diver certification. It's kinda like a COSC certification in other watches.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

The title of the thread is not "Justify your 2018 purchases to some stranger that may be book smart but not socially" 

But to answer your question it is my first brass/bronze watch, and my first sandwich dial also. And since I don't have a need to spend Panerai money, I purchased what I wanted. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> The title of the thread is not "Justify your 2018 purchases to some stranger that may be book smart but not socially"
> 
> But to answer your question it is my first brass/bronze watch, and my first sandwich dial also. And since I don't have a need to spend Panerai money, I purchased what I wanted.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It's not a matter of 'justifying' it. I just asked what set it apart. That's a fair question, since you found it so irresistible. Why is everyone on this board so defensive? I trash your little armitrons, your little benarus', your little casio F92's, etc, etc. With reason. They're crap, technologically. Sometimes on the weekends, I wear a Seiko Black Monster with a 7S26 movement. It's getting old, now. I've taken it apart and cleaned/serviced it a few times. It's not the world's greatest thing. Much like yours, I just 'like it.' Sometimes. If I'm in the mood. But it's not great, it's not unique, and it's nothing special.

I was just curious if your purchase was made because of some intrinsic quality that I didn't know about, yet, that's all. It's not meant to be insulting, or put you down or anything else, but wondering why.

Why is that so bad?


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

Trailhead23 said:


> It's not a matter of 'justifying' it. I just asked what set it apart. That's a fair question, since you found it so irresistible. Why is everyone on this board so defensive? I trash your little armitrons, your little benarus', your little casio F92's, etc, etc. With reason. They're crap, technologically. Sometimes on the weekends, I wear a Seiko Black Monster with a 7S26 movement. It's getting old, now. I've taken it apart and cleaned/serviced it a few times. It's not the world's greatest thing. Much like yours, I just 'like it.' Sometimes. If I'm in the mood. But it's not great, it's not unique, and it's nothing special.
> 
> I was just curious if your purchase was made because of some intrinsic quality that I didn't know about, yet, that's all. It's not meant to be insulting, or put you down or anything else, but wondering why.
> 
> Why is that so bad?


I think so far it has been the....way your grammar/syntax has been formed and the choice of words that have made up your statements that have put some people off so far. Some of your posts have sounded downright rude, whether you intended to be so or not.

For instance, your post above about his watch....it could have been shortened down to just "What is it that you found interesting about the watch you chose?"

I don't say the above to say I think you are a rude person; I don't even know you to make that kind of judgement.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Trailhead23 said:


> It's not a matter of 'justifying' it. I just asked what set it apart. That's a fair question, since you found it so irresistible. Why is everyone on this board so defensive? I trash your little armitrons, your little benarus', your little casio F92's, etc, etc. With reason. They're crap, technologically. Sometimes on the weekends, I wear a Seiko Black Monster with a 7S26 movement. It's getting old, now. I've taken it apart and cleaned/serviced it a few times. It's not the world's greatest thing. Much like yours, I just 'like it.' Sometimes. If I'm in the mood. But it's not great, it's not unique, and it's nothing special.
> 
> I was just curious if your purchase was made because of some intrinsic quality that I didn't know about, yet, that's all. It's not meant to be insulting, or put you down or anything else, but wondering why.
> 
> Why is that so bad?


Ignore... Not needed, unnecessary Opinion.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My GWM5600A-7 from 2009 arrived and in very good condition. The white resin is dirty and will be replaced. But surprisingly, the resin did not stink at all. The seller stated the watch was put away for years in a drawer. After 8 hours in the bright South Carolina sunshine it is topped off at high and holding. It'll get another round of sunshine tomorrow for as long as the sun is shining to make sure it is good to go. Tonight I ordered some new resin from the bay. It is the green resin from the G5600A-3. I had this exact setup three years ago. The only difference is this time the watch has atomic sync whereas the older setup was just solar.

Here is what it will look like when completed. A picture of the old watch. It's weird to look at this watch and the writing on the dial says, "Multi Band 5". Just weird. lol









I also had it set up with yellow resin but hardly wore it that way because I was always leery about getting the resin dirty.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Rocat said:


> My GWM5600A-7 from 2009 arrived and in very good condition. The white resin is dirty and will be replaced. But surprisingly, the resin did not stink at all. The seller stated the watch was put away for years in a drawer. After 8 hours in the bright South Carolina sunshine it is topped off at high and holding. It'll get another round of sunshine tomorrow for as long as the sun is shining to make sure it is good to go. Tonight I ordered some new resin from the bay. It is the green resin from the G5600A-3. I had this exact setup three years ago. The only difference is this time the watch has atomic sync whereas the older setup was just solar.
> 
> Here is what it will look like when completed. A picture of the old watch. It's weird to look at this watch and the writing on the dial says, "Multi Band 5". Just weird. lol
> 
> ...


Nice pick up! I like the yellow configuration you had going. Perfect summer look. The green set up looks great too, much more subdued.


----------



## Trailhead23 (Jun 3, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> Ignore... Not needed, unnecessary Opinion.
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


Nearly everything in life is 'opinion.' Depending on what you need, what you like, what you want, it's all 'opinion.'

At the end of the day, me choosing a rangeman to replace my raysman, is opinion. Truth be told, the seiko black monster is just as mud resistant, since it has only a single crown, that is a screwdown crown. Nothing gets in there. The vibration resistance, via dia-shock, is ok. I have damaged it in the past, but not as often as you would assume. The Seiko movements are as good as it gets, for a mechanical. In all honesty, the G-Shock was a choice. I could make a Seiko SpringDrive work, if I were willing to be a little more careful, and do the occasional repair.

Which is no different, timewise, than I've had to do with the Raysmans. It really comes down to opinion. I wanted to wear the Raysman. Not the Black Monster. In all honesty, I could have made either one work.


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

I've got my first ever G-Shock on the way.

I never thought a digital watch would be on my wish list, and I have a Sinn U1 arriving next week which I've been working towards for a good while, but I have to admit I've fallen for these square G-Shocks after watching a few video reviews and am more excited about it than the Sinn! The rugged nature certainly appeals to me with a baby to deal with on a daily basis, struggling to find time to wear a watch I have to baby too.

This is the one I ordered. Already looking at others though... Will probably get the same but the blacked-out version with negative display.









Just love the technology they put in these. I can definitely see the attraction.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

itsmeyall said:


> I've got my first ever G-Shock on the way.
> 
> I never thought a digital watch would be on my wish list, and I have a Sinn U1 arriving next week which I've been working towards for a good while, but I have to admit I've fallen for these square G-Shocks after watching a few video reviews and am more excited about it than the Sinn! The rugged nature certainly appeals to me with a baby to deal with on a daily basis, struggling to find time to wear a watch I have to baby too.
> 
> ...


That's a great looking square. I think you'll like it a lot; I want to pick up a white one as well. It'll be pretty durable, but the white resin, I think, discolors quickly with use. I think you can find replacement resin, so don't be afraid to put the watch through its paces! It's also definitely kid-friendly.


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> That's a great looking square. I think you'll like it a lot; I want to pick up a white one as well. It'll be pretty durable, but the white resin, I think, discolors quickly with use. I think you can find replacement resin, so don't be afraid to put the watch through its paces! It's also definitely kid-friendly.


Ah that's good to know. I definitely need a black one also now then so I can keep white for 'best'.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Just won on ebay for a good price. Don't often place bids but got lucky.


----------



## itsmeyall (Feb 17, 2018)

Steelerswit said:


> Yeah, I just recently canceled Prime. They are great at fixing mistakes but it would be better to not have them to begin with. Plus orders getting delayed, so 2 day shipping turns into 3-4. I would call and they throw you a little something. But the straw was when an order was delayed a week.


I was just saying yesterday "do you remember when Amazon Prime meant something". I'm in the UK, you used to be able to place an order up to about 8pm at night and it came the next day. Now it's no better than ordering from basically anywhere else that does regular delivery - probably 2-3 days.

Not sure what I'm paying for.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I knew that another trip could mean another watch, though I never believed I was going to be so lucky to score a GMW-B5000D at retail price.
I even saved 10% and may get another 10% on top of it from the taxes back.

I am definitely in trouble as I have a handful watches that I truly love and want to wear every single day (if you are curious: GPR-B1000, GW-5000, GWG-1000, PRW-7000, GPW-2000 and now the GWM-B5000D)


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

elborderas said:


> I knew that another trip could mean another watch, though I never believed I was going to be so lucky to score a GMW-B5000D at retail price.
> I even saved 10% and may get another 10% on top of it from the taxes back.


Congrats! I found mine coincidentally while I was looking for a GBA-800-9


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Won the bid on a used Oceanus P500 Cachalot today. Totally different than my Oceanus S100, more "rugged" looking, almost MRG-esque. I believe these were introduced in 2009 and were discontinued a few years after. Full titanium so not very heavy, 110gm or so, and unlike most Oceanus models which are 100m water resistant these are 200M. It's about 46mm, about the same as the newer MRG's too which is a nice size for me.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Won the bid on a used Oceanus P500 Cachalot today. Totally different than my Oceanus S100, more "rugged" looking, almost MRG-esque. I believe these were introduced in 2009 and were discontinued a few years after. Full titanium so not very heavy, 110gm or so, and unlike most Oceanus models which are 100m water resistant these are 200M. It's about 46mm, about the same as the newer MRG's too which is a nice size for me.
> 
> View attachment 13212451


wow that's a beautiful watch Ferg - love the details on the dial. congrats on getting the winning bid. Can't wait to see more pictures of it.

I thought of you yesterday as I bought my first Ti MRG - so that's what I have incoming.

Never though I'd ever buy one, but the shape and style of the MRG-110T was appealing to me. One came up for sale at a descent price and decided to pick it up and give it a try. You own one of those right Ferg?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

acadian said:


> wow that's a beautiful watch Ferg - love the details on the dial. congrats on getting the winning bid. Can't wait to see more pictures of it.
> I thought of you yesterday as I bought my first Ti MRG - so that's what I have incoming.
> Never though I'd ever buy one, but the shape and style of the MRG-110T was appealing to me. One came up for sale at a descent price and decided to pick it up and give it a try. You own one of those right Ferg?


I find some of the older Oceanus more interesting (and cheaper!) than the newer ones. Hard to source though, or even find basic info on, especially since they basically stopped selling them in the US.
Congrats on the 110T, a Ti square! It's a nice early MRG model not too small not too big. Which one did you get? I do have a pair of 110T's, the 110TBN Blue Note and the 110TZ. There is a third 110T that I don't have with a lighter silver/gray dial which is also nice.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> I find some of the older Oceanus more interesting (and cheaper!) than the newer ones. Hard to source though, or even find basic info on, especially since they basically stopped selling them in the US.
> Congrats on the 110T, a Ti square! It's a nice early MRG model not too small not too big. Which one did you get? I do have a pair of 110T's, the 110TBN Blue Note and the 110TZ. There is a third 110T that I don't have with a lighter silver/gray dial which is also nice.
> 
> View attachment 13212651
> View attachment 13212649


Yes the shape and size is that attracted me. Mine is the third variant I believe - with the lighter gray dial. I prefer the darker gray one, but the silver one is also nice. From the pictures it looks like it will need a bit of cleaning - do you use anything special on your Ti squares to clean them (other than just soap, water and a soft toothbrush)?


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

acadian said:


> Yes the shape and size is that attracted me. Mine is the third variant I believe - with the lighter gray dial. I prefer the darker gray one, but the silver one is also nice. From the pictures it looks like it will need a bit of cleaning - do you use anything special on your Ti squares to clean them (other than just soap, water and a soft toothbrush)?


Start with that and see how it looks. If you can get the bezel screws out with stripping them I recommend it because grime can get underneath. Also pop off the rubber ring on the caseback (if yours has it) and clean that too. Sometimes I use rubbing alcohol in various places like the clasp and other nooks and crannies on the metal if it's especially dirty. Have fun!

p.s. if you end up not liking it.....


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Start with that and see how it looks. If you can get the bezel screws out with stripping them I recommend it because grime can get underneath. Also pop off the rubber ring on the caseback (if yours has it) and clean that too. Sometimes I use rubbing alcohol in various places like the clasp and other nooks and crannies on the metal if it's especially dirty. Have fun!
> 
> p.s. if you end up not liking it.....


In the pictures I can see a lot of grime around the bezel. I'll try removing it then use the sonic cleaner to clean the bolts and bezel. I really hope the fasteners aren't seized.

The caseback indeed has the rubber gasket. to remove it you just peel it off? Can't wait to get it and yes, you will be the first to know if I don't like it.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Trigger just pulled on this little chap.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just completed an order for a Mudman G-9300-1ER should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This little guy arrived today from Topper Jewelers and I am head over heels over it. I now have the entire trio of this set all of them are from them lol.

Thanks, Rob.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> This little guy arrived today from Topper Jewelers and I am head over heels over it. I now have the entire trio of this set all of them are from them lol.
> 
> Thanks, Rob.
> 
> ...


I get mine tomorrow! I Can't wait to mess with it. It's my first square ?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Wearing my 5035D today - love that watch. Congrats!!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

BurnSurvivor said:


> I get mine tomorrow! I Can't wait to mess with it. It's my first square ?


You're going to love it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BurnSurvivor (Nov 28, 2017)

It came in! I’m loving this watch.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

It's here! A day later than predicted (my fault) but it was worth the slight delay.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

What a tease of a photo, @sticky. Have any wrist shots?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Just ordered a navy blue band for my beater GWN 1000, couldn't take the smell of the resin anymore. Previous owner must have doused it in insect spray.

I think the blue band will look good with the black bezel and blue highlights, we shall see.....


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

It was about time,to get me a vintage Casio. For long i was looking for it,but never pulled the trigger. Reason was that is was worried about getting a ( after market) bezel for it. The straps is still to get here and there,but for the bezel thats not always the case..... Well, i took the plunge now. I ordered myself a vintage DW-5400(C) module 240 from 1985,i believe. With strap,but no bezel. The crystal looks clear and without damage. The casing needs some work,but the screws are there,and in good shape. And the back looks good to,not too much scratches. So,i order a strap for it,with gold buckle and contacted Marta for a bezel. Fingers crossed....

Here are some of the sellers picture. To me,this vintage looks in good shape.


----------



## Rgootee (May 29, 2018)

GLIDE!!! Found one with a very good price :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Came today:


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

This just arrived it wears very comfortably and the band is GW5000 soft...

I also got the green and blue model...the alarm is very loud also and light is warm to the eyes.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*A most favorite this time in yellow -* To join my black and brown variants.


----------



## gnus411 (May 19, 2007)

Last purchase of 2018! (Hopefully...)









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

gnus411 said:


> Last purchase of 2018! (Hopefully...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time someone on F17 says that, the Casio gods automatically add 5 more watches to your purchase list for the year. :-d

Congrats on the *MT-G*ee whiz this watch is sick! :-!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Fenix 5X PLUS


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

gnus411 said:


> Last purchase of 2018! (Hopefully...)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I admire your optimism LOL


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

After some internal debate with myself on my next purchase I've decided to forego a GMW B5000 or an MRG (for now) in favor of another Oceanus, a Casio line I'm thoroughly impressed with. As with my other Oceanus purchases, I'm going with a used older model (circa 2010), the OCW-P600TB. Something about the color scheme kept drawing me back. Titanium, sapphire, multiband 6, solar, alarm, power save, 102gm. Unlike my OCW P500 it's only 100bar but I don't consider it a beach/pool watch anyway. Looking forward to this one, the wait for the trip from Japan begins.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> After some internal debate with myself on my next purchase I've decided to forego a GMW B5000 or an MRG (for now) in favor of another Oceanus, a Casio line I'm thoroughly impressed with. As with my other Oceanus purchases, I'm going with a used older model (circa 2010), the OCW-P600TB. Something about the color scheme kept drawing me back. Titanium, sapphire, multiband 6, solar, alarm, power save, 102gm. Unlike my OCW P500 it's only 100bar but not I don't consider it a beach/pool watch anyway. Looking forward to this one, the wait for the trip from Japan begins.
> 
> View attachment 13249277


Looks fantastic!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just pulled the trigger one this. It should be here later this week so I will post my own photos then.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

Coming any time now. Assuming USPS doesn't mess up.


----------



## catdubh (Jun 7, 2018)

GWX-5700CS-1 should arrive in a few days. I've always been intrigued by the 5700 styling and love moon phase indicators (and scored a good deal too) so very excited.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

All black version landed this weekend!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just pulled the trigger on a GW-M5610-1BJF with Combi-bracelet. Will obviously post photos on arrival from USA.


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> Every time someone on F17 says that, the Casio gods automatically add 5 more watches to your purchase list for the year. :-d
> 
> Congrats on the *MT-G*ee whiz this watch is sick! :-!


I don't even say this anymore after just buying four new ones this month. I just bought a larger custom watchbox with a glass top to accomodate what I have, and three open spots that will be the 'litmus test'.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Oceanus P1000. Seriously, cutting myself off from anything more until I sell off some.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Fergfour said:


> Oceanus P1000. Seriously, cutting myself off from anything more until I sell off some.
> 
> View attachment 13261127


LOL the bug has bitten you hard man. Love the Cachalot though. Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Fergfour said:


> Oceanus P1000. Seriously, cutting myself off from anything more until I sell off some.
> 
> View attachment 13261127


hey if you want to recoup some funds by selling that 5700ML module - I know a guy b-):-d


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Could not resist.


----------



## benjizaxandthealienprince (Aug 5, 2017)

Non atomic 2310 I got for a gem of a price.
A little tlc and it'll be fixed up in a jiffy.


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Just bought this GD350-8 from Rocat. Picture used with his permission.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Got myself a birthday present. There may be several days of wearing it. Also got my first winder box. Now I know why quartz rules!















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> Got myself a birthday present. There may be several days of wearing it. Also got my first winder box. Now I know why quartz rules!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool. I have a Seiko SSA051 with an exhibition case back, but none with a skeleton dial like this Bulova.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

I saw this and fell in love. Many skeletons are too much with colors and wording. This is clean and simple. Mrs Wit likes it too. When she saw the price she want thrilled, then I showed her the sale price. She said I could.... As if I needed it, but it's better.

I did have buy her some shiny trinkets for appeasement. But fleabay was having 10% bucks deal going on as well. Got some bank there... LOL


GaryK30 said:


> Very cool. I have a Seiko SSA051 with an exhibition case back, but none with a skeleton dial like this Bulova.


Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Steelerswit said:


> I saw this and fell in love. Many skeletons are too much with colors and wording. This is clean and simple. Mrs Wit likes it too. When she saw the price she want thrilled, then I showed her the sale price. She said I could.... As if I needed it, but it's better.
> 
> I did have buy her some shiny trinkets for appeasement. But fleabay was having 10% bucks deal going on as well. Got some bank there... LOL
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


Yes, it's a very clean design for a skeleton dial watch. Plus, now you can see the mechanical watch "soul" every time you look at it.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

GaryK30 said:


> Yes, it's a very clean design for a skeleton dial watch. Plus, now you can see the mechanical watch "soul" every time you look at it.


Perhaps I can get all snobby in the public forum now ~

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Out of curiousity, I checked the Amazon tracking on my incoming GW-M5610BC-1JF. According to UPS, its expected delivery is by “End of day” Monday 2nd July. If that target is met, that’s almost Prime delivery scales, but from USA to UK. IMPRESSIVE |>


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I just bought a used, but good condition GW-5600 from a fellow F17 regular (thanks again, man!). It should be arriving in a few days. I have a few empty slots in my box after selling a few, so I think this relatively affordable piece will be a cool addition. It looks very similar to my 5000, but I do appreciate the large digits.









(Google search image)


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

And now for,something completely different........

View attachment 13269609


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Pre ordered from Topper. Have to be patient rather than overpay.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Jasabor said:


> And now for,something completely different........
> 
> View attachment 13269609


I've been trying to resist getting one of these, as I already have similar ones (including a more direct counterpart, a Seiko solar diver), but people keep talking about this one and say it has a nice bezel action, and I'm a fan of rubber straps and run-on sentences, so... 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Sir-Guy said:


> I've been trying to resist getting one of these, as I already have similar ones (including a more direct counterpart, a Seiko solar diver), but people keep talking about this one and say it has a nice bezel action, and I'm a fan of rubber straps and run-on sentences, so...
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts when you get it in!


It's a very nice Diver's watch. I love the overall look. I sold mine after a few months of use during my non-Casio purge days and do regret it a little.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This one, on its way now from Japan. Should be here by the end of this week, barring unexpected Customs delays. ;-):-!:-!

PRX-8000T-7AJF --- my first Manaslu Protrek, after having owned practically the entire modern Protrek catalog at one point or another. :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Aenkor (Mar 18, 2018)

I´m waiting on my new Frogman Gwf-d-1000. The black one... I read here that the production is discontinued for that one. Then i searched information about the froggy, because these models were too expensive for me in the past.

Got a very nice price under 450 Euro new from an official dealer and couldnt resist, even if i bought the new rangeman some months before... My girlfriend says i´m crazy...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> This one, on its way now from Japan. Should be here by the end of this week, barring unexpected Customs delays. ;-):-!:-!
> 
> PRX-8000T-7AJF --- my first Manaslu Protrek, after having owned practically the entire modern Protrek catalog at one point or another. :-d:-d:-d


Greetings from Germany ... :-!


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

Waiting on my new SMPc... should be at the AD by the end of the month :-d









(Pic from Monochrome Watches)


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks to Kubr1cks unboxing thread I was not able to resist :roll:

Took some time to find one in Europe, shall arrive on Saturday or Monday


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

andyahs said:


> Pre ordered from Topper. Have to be patient rather than overpay.
> 
> View attachment 13275387


You're in good hands.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Fergfour said:


> After some internal debate with myself on my next purchase I've decided to forego a GMW B5000 or an MRG (for now) in favor of another Oceanus, a Casio line I'm thoroughly impressed with. As with my other Oceanus purchases, I'm going with a used older model (circa 2010), the OCW-P600TB. Something about the color scheme kept drawing me back. Titanium, sapphire, multiband 6, solar, alarm, power save, 102gm. Unlike my OCW P500 it's only 100bar but I don't consider it a beach/pool watch anyway. Looking forward to this one, the wait for the trip from Japan begins.
> 
> View attachment 13249277


I absolutely love this, just stunning! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Byron2701 said:


> Thanks to Kubr1cks unboxing thread I was not able to resist :roll:
> 
> Took some time to find one in Europe, shall arrive on Saturday or Monday
> 
> View attachment 13276377


Congrats, man. It's a nice-looking, comfortable Frog for sure. Enjoy it!

Here's a photo while you wait. :-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

All 3 are module 3215, G-Lide GWX-5700 with GWX-5600


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

So much for me not buying anymore, I tried. Justified this one because it's an older, used model, and much less expensive than some of my more recent pick ups. It's a discontinued Oceanus OCW 650T. Titanium, sapphire, and like Oceanus used to be, 200m water resistant. Very little available info wise on this but I'll spend some time this weekend researching.

View attachment 13283303


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Over 2000 USD, the price is impossible now


----------



## SeeD (Dec 2, 2007)

fcasoli said:


> Over 2000 USD, the price is impossible now


Wow! Congrats!! I wanted one too! So friggen expensive!


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Went back and fourth on this but finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

andyahs said:


> Went back and fourth on this but finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 13286499


Congrats! You won't regret it. This colorway is a stunner.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

andyahs said:


> Went back and fourth on this but finally pulled the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 13286499


Those off us with skinny wrists are truly jealous.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Badger18 said:


> Those off us with skinny wrists are truly jealous.


Agreed. I used to own the older GWF Froggy. On my 6.5" wrists, it wasn't a comfortable wear. But damn I do love the look of almost all Frogs. The Tiffany blue Frog is my favorite among the newer Frogs.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Agreed. I used to own the older GWF Froggy. On my 6.5" wrists, it wasn't a comfortable wear. But damn I do love the look of almost all Frogs. The Tiffany blue Frog is my favorite among the newer Frogs.


To be honest, my D1000 isn't really very comfortable on my 7-inch wrist either, but it just looks so good I can't get myself to sell it. (And DSD threatened to disown me from his WRUW threads if I did. :-d)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*PRX-8000GT-7JF*

A July 2018-release PRX-8000 Manaslu with a mirror-polished Ti64 bezel. Should arrive from Japan late this week, maybe early next (mountain range not included). This is one I've been waiting for all year, but I'm not going to foolishly say it's my last purchase of the year. That's a noob mistake I won't make again. ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> *PRX-8000GT-7JF*
> 
> A July 2018-release PRX-8000 Manaslu with a mirror-polished Ti64 bezel. Should arrive from Japan late this week, maybe early next (mountain range not included). This is one I've been waiting for all year, but *I'm not going to foolishly say it's my last purchase of the year. That's a noob mistake I won't make again*. ;-)
> 
> ...


What??? They didn't include the mountain range??? :-x:rodekaart My seller included Mt. Manaslu! It JUST barely fit in my backyard. (Won't climbers be in for a HUGE surprise when they show up in Nepal to climb it, only to find out that it's been moved to just outside Baltimore MD?!!!! :-d:-d:-d)

As for the 'last purchase' thing, I wouldn't say it's just a noob mistake. Also one that some of us like me who are overly (and unrealistically) optimistic about our ability to reign in our shopping habits have said more than once. :-d From now on I think I'll just ignore that subject as it relates to my own purchases.

I think you will love this watch!!! Mine, though a slightly different version, has greatly exceeded my expectations. It has immediately vaulted into the group of the top Casios in my collection. Right up there with my MR-G, MTG, GWG MM, Frog, and DLC square! ;-):-! (In fact it's even ahead of some of those!)

Congrats and enjoy! I think we'll all hope to see MANY photos of it!!! :-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> What??? They didn't include the mountain range??? :-x:rodekaart My seller included Mt. Manaslu! It JUST barely fit in my backyard. (Won't climbers be in for a HUGE surprise when they show up in Nepal to climb it, only to find out that it's been moved to just outside Baltimore MD?!!!! :-d:-d:-d)
> 
> As for the 'last purchase' thing, I wouldn't say it's just a noob mistake. Also one that some of us like me who are overly (and unrealistically) optimistic about our ability to reign in our shopping habits have said more than once. :-d From now on I think I'll just ignore that subject as it relates to my own purchases.
> 
> ...


LOL thanks for the laugh, man. Yes, this addiction is truly.... addicting. :-d But I suppose it could always be worse, like we could be into Apple watches instead. :-d


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> LOL thanks for the laugh, man. Yes, this addiction is truly.... addicting. :-d But I suppose it could always be worse, like we could be into Apple watches instead. :-d


LOL I wonder if that's what people in the Apple Watch forum actually DO????? Well if it's a bunch of guys - that would be weird. :-d


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

kubr1ck said:


> *PRX-8000GT-7JF*
> 
> A July 2018-release PRX-8000 Manaslu with a mirror-polished Ti64 bezel. Should arrive from Japan late this week, maybe early next (mountain range not included). This is one I've been waiting for all year, but I'm not going to foolishly say it's my last purchase of the year. That's a noob mistake I won't make again. ;-)
> 
> ...


Oh snap!!! That's HOT!! Are there any real world photos of that floating around yet?!?


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

brvheart said:


> Oh snap!!! That's HOT!! Are there any real world photos of that floating around yet?!?


Nope, but there will be plenty in about a week. ;-)


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

I.C.E.R.C.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Me to, ordered on the 5th from Japan, and it hit NYC customs last night. Fastest I've had one get here.


Byron2701 said:


> I.C.E.R.C.
> 
> View attachment 13288825












Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice. I've thought about getting this one several times in the past year. Amazon or somewhere else? It's on my long list.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

In-came. :-d PRW-3500T-7

I found one of these new at a good price, and with some Ebay bucks I had, got it for only $237 - a great deal. Could not pass that up! :-! I really like the touch of green on the LCD.

As a result my 2-month old PRW-3510FC-1 will be sold - about to list it now. ;-)


----------



## SamWrx (Dec 20, 2017)

Should be here next week. Found on eBay for $280










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

Time4Playnow said:


> In-came. :-d PRW-3500T-7
> 
> I found one of these new at a good price, and with some Ebay bucks I had, got it for only $237 - a great deal. Could not pass that up! :-! I really like the touch of green on the LCD.
> 
> As a result my 2-month old PRW-3510FC-1 will be sold - about to list it now. ;-)


Do you notice any benefit to the STN display on the PRW-3510 versus the standard display on the PRW-3500? For example, is the viewing angle range noticeably better?


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Have something else on my mind to pick up as well, but ordered this one to give it a shot.....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Time4Playnow said:


> In-came. :-d PRW-3500T-7
> 
> I found one of these new at a good price, and with some Ebay bucks I had, got it for only $237 - a great deal. Could not pass that up! :-! I really like the touch of green on the LCD.
> 
> As a result my 2-month old PRW-3510FC-1 will be sold - about to list it now. ;-)


didn't you own a PRW-3500T-7 then sold it to get the PRW-3510FC-1? now back to the PRW-3500T-7?

you go!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

acadian said:


> didn't you own a PRW-3500T-7 then sold it to get the PRW-3510FC-1? now back to the PRW-3500T-7?
> 
> you go!


I did used to own the 3500T. And did sell it - not to buy the 3500FC, that happened later. But I like the titanium and the LCD on the "T" model. Plus I think the 3500Ts are going to increase in price quite a bit down the road, so I can probably get all my money back out of it one day. ;-)



GaryK30 said:


> Do you notice any benefit to the STN display on the PRW-3510 versus the standard display on the PRW-3500? For example, is the viewing angle range noticeably better?


I just compared them side-by-side. And to my surprise, yes there is quite a noticeable difference. In fact the difference is even noticeable when looking straight down on the displays. The STN on the 3510FC has digits that are noticeably darker/sharper than the ones on the 3500T. But when it comes to viewing angle, there is no comparison. I held them side by side and slowly turned the LCDs away from my eyes.... The STN digits are visible pretty much as long as I can see any part of the display, even at extreme angles. The 3500T's digits fade out well before that, probably 10 to 15 degrees less viewing angle for them.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

GW-6902K-9JR, I couldn't resist the 15% and eBay bucks I had I walked away by paying only 190$









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> GW-6902K-9JR, I couldn't resist the 15% and eBay bucks I had I walked away by paying only 190$
> 
> View attachment 13294611
> 
> ...


welcome to the club!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

since i just got the same above ICERC, Mrs. Wit was jealous. we have this one in the cabinet, but she wanted one to wear. so we made a deal. with the 15% we did a combo. worked a BO for a Baby G and i got a deal on a limited as well.

























and for me


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

spontaneous purchase just to finish the triple


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Fergfour said:


> So much for me not buying anymore, I tried. Justified this one because it's an older, used model, and much less expensive than some of my more recent pick ups. It's a discontinued Oceanus OCW 650T. Titanium, sapphire, and like Oceanus used to be, 200m water resistant. Very little available info wise on this but I'll spend some time this weekend researching.


Arrived today, here are my own pics. It's an earlier Osh, being a screwback and 20 bar. Very nice and clear dial. Compact case at 43mm, weighs in at 98gm. Very cool. Has a pop out bracelet extender as well, I suppose for over a wetsuit/jacket.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Badger18 said:


> Those off us with skinny wrists are truly jealous.


Its can be remedied. Do some big strength training.....deadlifts, pullups with weight, etc. Anything that really works your grip hard....you get a Mudmaster wrist in no time!!!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Coming next week...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Mens...736?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#viTabs_0


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Yep finally pulled the trigger on my second one.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

i have been watching this for since before my surgery, expected it to go higher than i was willing to go. but, with just 3 bids its coming to me for $27.

























prior to this, i had to appease Mrs. Wit with something that made her go "Oh, Baby"

















this was double the Edifice.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Just ordered this from Turntable Lab in Brooklyn. Since Eric Haze did the 35th Anniversary logo on the caseback, TTL is a cool place to get it from. Should be here by end of the week. b-)

Thanks @acadian for the inspiration and advice!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I broke down -- was trying to save up -- and ordered another Seiko Tuna from Seiya to replace the one I had sold. I'm conflicted about this purchase (it's got a polished shroud and I have a Darth Tuna I enjoy) so it may be flipped. But we shall see.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Ottovonn said:


> I broke down -- was trying to save up -- and ordered another Seiko Tuna from Seiya to replace the one I had sold. I'm conflicted about this purchase (it's got a polished shroud and I have a Darth Tuna I enjoy) so it may be flipped. But we shall see.
> 
> View attachment 13307569


Very nice indeed


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Ordered my “Grail”...
(Image from casio.jp)


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

double post


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

kenls said:


> Ordered my "Grail"...
> (Image from casio.jp)


just bought one myself ,now the wait from china and the dreaded import tax!o|


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

willydribble said:


> just bought one myself ,now the wait from china and the dreaded import tax!o|


Did you buy Watchshop's remaining stock? I'm expecting another £40+ bill.


----------



## willydribble (Aug 28, 2017)

no I bought one from ebay with slow post should take about 4 weeks to arrive .looked on watchshop but cant see them listed?


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So yeah, I've gone nuts. I have several things incoming, although none Casio related. Thursday I should be receiving an Uncle Seiko tropic strap for my Samurai. Shortly after I will be receiving a vintage, modded Seiko SKX, and also a 44mm Dan Henry, orange, 1970 model, my birth year. Kinda pumped about the mailman everyday ATM!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

kenls said:


> Ordered my "Grail"...
> (Image from casio.jp)


Screw back 56? If not which exact model?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

brvheart said:


> Screw back 56? If not which exact model?


GW-5000-1JF


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry - double post ...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

On it´s way from Japan ...

OCW-P1000-1AJF


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

bored and hunting, snagging hidden bargains. time expended 8 hours, total cost, $105.

found a DW-6900SB-9 Mango-very hard to find in good shape and not $$$$!!





and a Marlin Diver





working on a deal for Mrs Wit as well.....


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> On it´s way from Japan ...
> 
> OCW-P1000-1AJF


Nice HH. Wait until you see that dial, wow! Nice case size too, it wears smaller than I expected which I appreciate.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Finally ordered the GW5000, after having obsessed over that caseback for quite some time. Now, just waiting for Chino to get the next shipment in!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Hammermountain said:


> Finally ordered the GW5000, after having obsessed over that caseback for quite some time. Now, just waiting for Chino to get the next shipment in!


Big congrats


----------



## Hen®i (May 28, 2008)

This huge Casio MTG-G1000RS-2AJF
According to a Ebay seller, has wear it for one day and did not like it and there are no signs that the watch has wear previously.
Pricey mistake but I am the one who get nice discount as second-hand.
Next Friday or Saturday it should coming home.:-!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Hen®i said:


> This huge Casio MTG-G1000RS-2AJF
> According to a Ebay seller, has wear it for one day and did not like it and there are no signs that the watch has wear previously.
> Pricey mistake but I am the one who get nice discount as second-hand.
> Next Friday or Saturday it should coming home.:-!
> ...


Beautiful watch. I used to own a similar one. Amazing bead-blasted finish that is virtually scratchproof.

The original seller probably got rid of it as soon as he wore it because it is pretty large watch. The G1000s wear a tad larger than the S1000s.


----------



## wookiee2cu (May 4, 2018)

Hen®i said:


> This huge Casio MTG-G1000RS-2AJF
> According to a Ebay seller, has wear it for one day and did not like it and there are no signs that the watch has wear previously.
> Pricey mistake but I am the one who get nice discount as second-hand.
> Next Friday or Saturday it should coming home.:-!
> ...


I have the MTG-G1000D-1AJF model, you are going to love it!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Snagged this Oceanus recently. I haven't seen them up for auction very much and I've always liked the ana-digi look, especially the curved upper lcd window. Like other Oceanus models, this OCW-T410TD is titanium with sapphire crystal.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fergfour said:


> Snagged this Oceanus recently. I haven't seen them up for auction very much and I've always liked the ana-digi look, especially the curved upper lcd window. Like other Oceanus models, this OCW-T410TD is titanium with sapphire crystal.
> 
> View attachment 13325839


Great addition!


----------



## satiriadis (Mar 28, 2009)

This MR-G. Did a trade with a colleague and i can't wait to see it live.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

_


kenls said:



Ordered my "Grail"..

Click to expand...

_


kenls said:


> .
> 
> It's in the UK. 2 days from Osaka, how many in customs?


----------



## Odie (Nov 10, 2010)

Still have the Solar All Black but wanted the v2 upgrades:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Second game coming


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Odie said:


> Still have the Solar All Black but wanted the v2 upgrades:


Is the V2 solar? Thanks


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Taking a quick detour from my Oceanus kick to try my first Edifice, the EQW M1100DC from the 2010 Black Label series. 1/1000 chrono (like I'd ever use that). I prefer titanium/sapphire in general which is the main reason I've not got into Edifice (I know they have a few sapphire models but I'm not keen on them), but I'm making an exception here. It's really the black ip in comination with the green/yellow that I couldn't get off my mind. I need some more black shirts.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

worked a deal for a 5 eye monster today

















and just won this auction with 2 bids

















now i have the set


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Great one Steelerswit  You're on a roll


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I saw a lot of divers in yesterday's WRUW thread! Must have been something in the water... (get it? Something in the water - like a dive watch?? :-d) USPS showed up at my door with 2, count'em, TWO divers yesterday!  (non-Gs, but still)

First is the Oris Aquis Hammerhead LE, "grey" is kinda my color and I just love the grey sunray dial on this watch!! Kinda like that it's a numbered LE too with a cool engraved case back. Beefy 16mm thick SS case (45.5mm diameter), super strong lugs, nice SS bracelet. 202 grams, sized.





Then second we have the Seiko "Ninja Tuna," SBBN035!! I used to own the Darth Tuna (1,000m WR) and this is its little Ninja brother. :-d Still a very nice size, and the lume is practically radioactive! :-d And Seiko added a really comfortable silicone strap to this model, which is way better than the one on my SBBN017 (that I will now sell!). ;-)


----------



## HiggsBoson (Oct 12, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> I saw a lot of divers in yesterday's WRUW thread! Must have been something in the water... (get it? Something in the water - like a dive watch?? :-d) USPS showed up at my door with 2, count'em, TWO divers yesterday!  (non-Gs, but still)
> 
> First is the Oris Aquis Hammerhead LE, "grey" is kinda my color and I just love the grey sunray dial on this watch!! Kinda like that it's a numbered LE too with a cool engraved case back. Beefy 16mm thick SS case (45.5mm diameter), super strong lugs, nice SS bracelet. 202 grams, sized.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, T4P, two new dive watches! :-!
I particularly like the Oris, looks very well engineered. That case back is lovely. 
I think Oris watches are very underrated, very solid watches with a great history. :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

HiggsBoson said:


> Oh wow, T4P, two new dive watches! :-!
> I particularly like the Oris, looks very well engineered. That case back is lovely.
> I think Oris watches are very underrated, very solid watches with a great history. :-!


Thank you! I like them both quite a lot!  This means more selling for me. ;-)

I actually had a different Aquis and just sold it. It was a gen 1 Aquis, and while I loved the really thick bracelet, the dial didn't do anything for me. After I sold it, I made the mistake of looking at other Aquis divers and spied this one. ;-) It's a gen 2 Aquis and the bracelet is different, so are the lugs, but I love love the grey dial and black ceramic bezel. :-! It seems to be a very well-made watch.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

harald-hans said:


> On it´s way from Japan ...
> 
> OCW-P1000-1AJF


Looking forward to your photos of this piece, HH, as you tend to take outstanding ones. Congrats!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> I saw a lot of divers in yesterday's WRUW thread! Must have been something in the water... (get it? Something in the water - like a dive watch?? :-d) USPS showed up at my door with 2, count'em, TWO divers yesterday!  (non-Gs, but still)
> 
> Then second we have the Seiko "Ninja Tuna," SBBN035!! I used to own the Darth Tuna (1,000m WR) and this is its little Ninja brother. :-d Still a very nice size, and the lume is practically radioactive! :-d And Seiko added a really comfortable silicone strap to this model, which is way better than the one on my SBBN017 (that I will now sell!). ;-)


Ninja Tuna! Awesome pic up and companion to the Oris Hammerhead. The lume on these new Tunas is certainly spectacular. The Darth-like look in the 300m case is an excellent compromise.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these beauties


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

James142 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these beauties
> 
> View attachment 13336089












Go big or go home! The Oshi bug is hittin' hard. Congrats man. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> ...
> Go big or go home! The Oshi bug is hittin' hard. Congrats man. Looking forward to your photos.


Thanks! Blame it on harald-hans, because his pictures of this watch are killer, although he downplays his abilities.

This will be my first triple-connect watch, and I'm looking forward to checking it out.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

satiriadis said:


> This MR-G. Did a trade with a colleague and i can't wait to see it live.


Holy crap that's going to be nice.

Looking forward to pics!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

James142 said:


> Finally decided to pull the trigger on one of these beauties
> 
> View attachment 13336089


Best decision I made over the last years - I wear this beauty now for over 6 month 24/7 and I can not stop to look on it - not only for the time but for the amazing dial who changes the colours depending on what light you put on the watch in- or outside ...

And together with the Erika´s Strap you do not even feel that you are wearing a watch - it is so lightweight and smooth - BTW - no scratches nothing after 6 months ...

Sorry - but I have to post some pic´s for you - I am sure that you will love this watch ...


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> ... Sorry - but I have to post some pic´s for you - I am sure that you will love this watch ...


Wow ... just wow. I'm really looking forward to receiving this piece b-)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

harald-hans said:


> Best decision I made over the last years - I wear this beauty now for over 6 month 24/7 and I can not stop to look on it - not only for the time but for the amazing dial who changes the colours depending on what light you put on the watch in- or outside ...
> 
> And together with the Erika´s Strap you do not even feel that you are wearing a watch - it is so lightweight and smooth - BTW - no scratches nothing after 6 months ...
> 
> ...


damn that watch looks stunning in those pictures and that strap sets it off.

Amazing pictures - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks to HH I ordered 2 Erika’s straps for my Oceanus too


----------



## Motorcycle Man (Feb 7, 2018)

Coming Monday...more color!

https://www.casio.com/products/watches/classic/w214hc-4av


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

i have had this watch since the mid 90's, Mrs has always liked it. i stumbled upon it on fleabay as a best offer. i, being me offered $10, they countered $25,,,,nope! bid $10 and just won it.

















when it comes in i will let her browse for a new band and toss in a new battery.


----------



## FarmeR57 (Dec 25, 2017)

ordered before leaving for holiday so it will be waiting when I return \,,/


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

I really think I should stop traveling for work.

MTG-B1000B

My first MT-G. Blown away by the beauty of this watch.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This was bound to happen sooner or later. It happened sooner. :-d Thanks to inspiration from Kubr1ck, harald-hans, fergfour, and others, my first Oceanus is now on the way. 

OCW-T2610H-7AJF


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Time4Playnow said:


> This was bound to happen sooner or later. It happened sooner. :-d Thanks to inspiration from Kubr1ck, harald-hans, fergfour, and others, my first Oceanus is now on the way.
> 
> OCW-T2610H-7AJF


Wow, congrats T4P! I've never seen this one before. It looks like the Oceanus version of your MTG-G1000RS-2AJF, which is pretty awesome. Looking forward to your photos man! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, congrats T4P! I've never seen this one before. It looks like the Oceanus version of your MTG-G1000RS-2AJF, which is pretty awesome. Looking forward to your photos man! :-!


Thanks Kubr1ck! Well this Oceanus and my MTG might be cousins. All-blue dial on my MTG. This one, I like the blue highlights and the mother-of-pearl sub-dials. ;-) And the price wasn't bad considering that many Oceanus models are $1-2K or more.

There will be photos! :-d


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> This was bound to happen sooner or later. It happened sooner. :-d Thanks to inspiration from Kubr1ck, harald-hans, fergfour, and others, my first Oceanus is now on the way.
> 
> OCW-T2610H-7AJF


Nice T4P. I wouldn't have guessed you'd pick this particular model. She's a beaut. We should get a dedicated Osh thread going.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

And now for something different....

Picked up the new *A159WAD-1* from Macy's online.

















Description from G-Central:

_The Casio A159WAD-1 (silver) and A159WGED-1 (gold) are vintage-style digital stainless steel watches with two diamond accents and a three-dimensional cut-glass face for an elegant and classy appearance. These unisex special edition watches are made in Japan and contain real natural diamonds (1/10 carat t.w.).

Features include water resistance, 1/100 second stopwatch, daily alarm, hourly time signal, LED light, and approximate 7-year battery life.

The diamonds are conflict-free as Casio states, "The diamonds used for certain models are natural products that have been purchased in compliance with the United Nations resolutions, from legitimate sources that are not involved in the funding of conflict. No synthetic diamonds are used."_

Using a 25% online coupon I had handy, I paid $49.28 out the door for it. The cheapest I've ever paid for real diamonds. :-d


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dude you nailed it! Awesome! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)




----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> And now for something different....
> 
> Picked up the new *A159WAD-1* from Macy's online.
> 
> ...


Wow! really nice pick up!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

I have this guy coming.

Hope it's in as good of a shape as it looks in the pictures.


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

Inbound.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

grinch_actual said:


> Inbound.
> View attachment 13345619


Welcome back to the Casio fold, grinchy. You picked a good one to come home to. :-!


----------



## grinch_actual (Sep 22, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Welcome back to the Casio fold, grinchy. You picked a good one to come home to. :-!


Haha. I never left, brother. I love my Garmin Tactix, but the fact is, G-SHOCK will always be my preferred weapon of choice. She has seen me through rough times. For that, I will always love her. Some think mechanicals have more soul. All I can is, $%#@ that.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> I have this guy coming.
> 
> Hope it's in as good of a shape as it looks in the pictures.
> 
> ...


Very nice, my friend! I hope it meets your expectations. The vintage MR-Gs you keep posting are making me want one for myself. :-! By the way, is this model titanium?


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Ottovonn said:


> Very nice, my friend! I hope it meets your expectations. The vintage MR-Gs you keep posting are making me want one for myself. :-! By the way, is this model titanium?


Thank you my friend. If you can find on in good shape and for a good price, I say jump on it. It wears a bit tall but it's super comfortable.

Yes this guy is indeed Ti - it's an MRG-210T-8


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> Thank you my friend. If you can find on in good shape and for a good price, I say jump on it. It wears a bit tall but it's super comfortable.
> 
> Yes this guy is indeed Ti - it's an MRG-210T-8


It's a beauty man, congrats. Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

acadian said:


> Thank you my friend. If you can find on in good shape and for a good price, I say jump on it. It wears a bit tall but it's super comfortable.
> 
> Yes this guy is indeed Ti - it's an MRG-210T-8


You're welcome.

Titanium, my favorite watch material, is a huge plus. I may do that


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> It's a beauty man, congrats. Looking forward to your photos.


Thanks! I posted a picture today in the daily WRUW thread of my 210TZ-3. Very similar except the dial on the non TZ model doesn't have that graph look



Ottovonn said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Titanium, my favorite watch material, is a huge plus. I may do that


Yeah boii! Good luck and happy hunting!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Believe it or not, this one: ;-) Coming BACK to the collection. :-!



I decided that I must always have a black (original) Rangeman in the collection. This is the GW-9400-1, but I still have my black carbon fiber strap from when I first got the GW-9400J-1JF, so I'll just swap that strap onto this one. I also couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal at $178. :-d


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Believe it or not, this one: ;-) Coming BACK to the collection. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I must always have a black (original) Rangeman in the collection. This is the GW-9400-1, but I still have my black carbon fiber strap from when I first got the GW-9400J-1JF, so I'll just swap that strap onto this one. I also couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal at $178. :-d


Nice!

That one is kind of a must-have, as far as I am concerned. Something about it. The design, functionality, coolness. Great price, too. Congrats!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

James142 said:


> Nice!
> 
> That one is kind of a must-have, as far as I am concerned. Something about it. The design, functionality, coolness. Great price, too. Congrats!


It rides so well on the wrist too. Love it.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

For some reason i'm on a Frogman kick..

Currently have the GWF-D1000.. Have the GWF-1000 coming back into the collection, and an MRG-1100!

Can't wait!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Impluse buy new at $97 delivered










Added bullbars to old faithful:


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Even though it is ridiculously oversized for my wrist, I simply HAVE TO try it and hold it in my hands, even though it will most likely be flipped after I record the review

It should arrive in under 2 weeks









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Getting closer to receiving my GW-5000. It cleared UK customs today after being in their possession since Saturday 21st. Notified that customs charges had been raised and 2 hours later revised customs charges levied. £54 ($70).


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

Marrin said:


> Even though it is ridiculously oversized for my wrist, I simply HAVE TO try it and hold it in my hands, even though it will most likely be flipped after I record the review
> 
> It should arrive in under 2 weeks


I felt the same way and fortunately was able to try one on in a store when I was in Japan last fall. It didn't quite fit, so I didn't get one.

But I get where you are coming from. You just gotta try it! :-d

Looking forward to your review. :-!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

James142 said:


> I felt the same way and fortunately was able to try one on in a store when I was in Japan last fall. It didn't quite fit, so I didn't get one.
> 
> But I get where you are coming from. You just gotta try it! :-d
> 
> Looking forward to your review. :-!


Haha I am almost positive it won't fit .
And thanks

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

my kind of ebay sale

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Sh...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My GW-5000 was loaded onto the wrong delivery van this morning. o|

The driver realised it wasn’t one for his round, so put it back in the depot. :rodekaart 


Wonder if it’ll come tomorrow :-s


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

kenls said:


> My GW-5000 was loaded onto the wrong delivery van this morning. o|
> 
> The driver realised it wasn't one for his round, so put it back in the depot. :rodekaart
> 
> Wonder if it'll come tomorrow :-s


that hurts, had it happen a few times. just think about the times something arrived early.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Steelerswit said:


> that hurts, had it happen a few times. just think about the times something arrived early.


Cheers. I hope they don't charge me for delivery.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

In the back of my head, I knew that browsing Citizen divers could lead to trouble... ;-):-d

And sure enough, it did. Citizen BN0177-5E incoming.  Eco-drive 300m Professional Diver with DLC case.

(that's why we ignore the thoughts in the back of our heads) :-d


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> In the back of my head, I knew that browsing Citizen divers could lead to trouble... ;-):-d
> 
> And sure enough, it did. Citizen BN0177-5E incoming.  Eco-drive 300m Professional Diver with DLC case.
> 
> (that's why we ignore the thoughts in the back of our heads) :-d


I always loved the look of these big Citizen beast divers. When I tried it on, I remember that it was rather light despite the case size. I haven't seen this DLC variation before, though. Awesome pick up, Time4play.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> I always loved the look of these big Citizen beast divers. When I tried it on, I remember that it was rather light despite the case size. I haven't seen this DLC variation before, though. Awesome pick up, Time4play.


I hadn't seen it before either, Otto!! :-x Instantly attracted to it. It may give my Ninja Tuna a run for its money. ;-)

Speaking of Citizen BEAST divers.....I also spied this one!! BN7020, 1,000m diver!!! 52.5mm diameter case, 22mm thick!!! Talk about a beast!! (it is titanium, at least)

I thought very hard about this one. Ultimately decided that the size was a bit too much for a non-diver! (me) :-d If I actually did dive, or work on the water, or on an oil rig, or some such thing, yeah, freakin' great!! This watch would survive the apocalypse!! :-d But for little 'ole me, it's a bit of overkill.

(note: doesn't mean I still won't get one, one day...) :-d:-d:-d There is something about a beast of a watch that looks like it could survive a nuclear blast!! :-d:-d (I read that this watch has a 7 - yes, SEVEN mm thick sapphire crystal!!)


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> I hadn't seen it before either, Otto!! :-x Instantly attracted to it. It may give my Ninja Tuna a run for its money. ;-)
> 
> Speaking of Citizen BEAST divers.....I also spied this one!! BN7020, 1,000m diver!!! 52.5mm diameter case, 22mm thick!!! Talk about a beast!! (it is titanium, at least)
> 
> ...


Wow. I did not know that Citizen released an even beastlier beast. This is what I get for not following Citizen for a few years LOL It looks like overkill for a diver's watch, but I kinda like that haha

I think both watches look awesome though; I can see why you had a hard time choosing.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> Believe it or not, this one: ;-) Coming BACK to the collection. :-!
> 
> 
> 
> I decided that I must always have a black (original) Rangeman in the collection. This is the GW-9400-1, but I still have my black carbon fiber strap from when I first got the GW-9400J-1JF, so I'll just swap that strap onto this one. I also couldn't pass up the Jomashop deal at $178. :-d


Funny, I have the same incoming from their deal.

I agree it's a must have... My last one sat in the drawer for a while after the lugs broke. I recently decided to mod it while drinking... Let's just say its good for spare resin now...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

Time4Playnow said:


> I hadn't seen it before either, Otto!! :-x Instantly attracted to it. It may give my Ninja Tuna a run for its money. ;-)
> 
> Speaking of Citizen BEAST divers.....I also spied this one!! BN7020, 1,000m diver!!! 52.5mm diameter case, 22mm thick!!! Talk about a beast!! (it is titanium, at least)
> 
> ...


I have thought about this one quite as bit as well. Having a Ti Ecozilla, BN2029, and BN0176 I thought this one would round out the collection nicely.

After I saw this video, I did some thinking and decided I probably could not pull it off. But, if anyone wants to be an enabler.....


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Worker said:


> I have thought about this one quite as bit as well. Having a Ti Ecozilla, BN2029, and BN0176 I thought this one would round out the collection nicely.
> 
> After I saw this video, I did some thinking and decided I probably could not pull it off. But, if anyone wants to be an enabler.....


Hahaha I saw that same video, and others. If it weren't for the thickness, I'd be all over that watch. But it just isn't very practical to have a 22mm thick watch on the wrist! Its 52+mm diameter is also large, but I could deal with that.

I'm still not sure I can stay away from it forever... ;-) But I did, today. :-d


----------



## Worker (Nov 25, 2009)

I don’t know if I can hold out forever either. 

You will love the 0177. I had that one too, but sold it off in favor of the SS. 

I know a number of ppl complain about the strap on that one. I like it because the keepers aren’t floating around all over the place. Bezel action was good as was overall quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigswifty1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Inbound as we speak:


----------



## The Stalker (Mar 5, 2018)

Saw a 'New with tags' GWG-1000MH on ebay for £799. I've been after the Maharishi Mudmaster ever since I saw one but prices were higher than I'd like to have paid. I put in a cheeky bid of £700 for this one and it was accepted.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

This beauty


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Thise two watches are one its way


----------



## rodo88 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

In order of purchase. Prw3100fc, B650wb, B650WD-1A, Gd100-1b and lastly GWM5600. The photos are out of order.

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## juice009 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just received my Seiko mini turtle, Samurai and the Blumo.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Along with the SRPB99 and the SRPC91 I have two G-Shocks inbound as well. I've been on a buying spree lately. GR-8900-1 which never has seemed to get much love here and the AWGM100. I figured I'd try an ana-digi again after not liking the GA-800, even though it has a better module and a better back light. If I don't like it my son, 12, said he'd wear it for school.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

rodo88 said:


> View attachment 13403803
> View attachment 13403833


You have BOTH of these incoming at once??? 

Guys around here will be super appreciative of your obtaining the GW-5000. I applaud that as well!

But that Seiko Jade Monster???!! :-!:-! I have that one as well, and I love it!! Such a beautiful, beautiful shade of green on that dial!! The bracelet is very nice too, just a PITA to size.

Enjoy those beauties!!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> The bracelet is very nice too, just a PITA to size.
> 
> Enjoy those beauties!!


I'l tell you one thing. Once that bracelet is sized it's set for life. I had one with my SKX781. I had it for over 10 years and never had a problem with it. That bracelet is now used with my SRP315 and occasionally on my SNE107. The nice thing is that the bracelet did not even need to be resized with the micro adjustments. It is a straight swap between the two watches. To me that is absolutely the most comfortable bracelet I've ever had on any watch.

And yeah, that Jade Monster is a beauty.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just bought the Casio G-Shock GMW-B5000TFG-9, cant wait to get it


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this from member mb8780, I'm very pleased!









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

I think tomorrow i will get a square one, a GW-M5610-1ER.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

This is somewhere between HK and Yorkshire. Nearer the the HK end of the journey most likely.


----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)

sticky said:


> This is somewhere between HK and Yorkshire. Nearer the the HK end of the journey most likely.
> 
> View attachment 13410221


I guess the Mudmaster didn't scare you away from big watches, eh? ;-)


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Just received in a trade gwm 5610









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pihalbe (Jul 13, 2018)

As promised yesterday...







GW-M5610-1ER


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

Have a vintage ish MRG (one of those mid 2k ones copied from a normal G model) incoming! Pics when it's on the wrist.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Just got word: The 5035d is incoming!!


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Took advantage oh the eBay coupon yesterday to order a model I've had twice and sold twice. Miss it as a daily wearer so it here comes again!










[Old picture from last sale haha]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

JSM9872 said:


> Took advantage oh the eBay coupon yesterday to order a model I've had twice and sold twice. Miss it as a daily wearer so it here comes again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not alone in buying/selling/rebuying/selling/and rebuying again. I've done that too many times to count.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

Rocat said:


> You are not alone in buying/selling/rebuying/selling/and rebuying again. I've done that too many times to count.


Definitely not the first model I've done it with and highly unlikely it'll be the last!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ctaranti (May 10, 2008)

Got a GW7900 an a GW9400 incoming - my 2nd 3rd Gshocks this year! I need to stop...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Inbound JDM solar/atomic titanium sapphire diver chronograph


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

These 3. Obviously not my photos.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

These all came in over the last few months. The DLC and Kolor in the last two weeks! I'm done for a while (I hope).


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Just ordered. Brand new in the Casio program and not yet on the German 
Find Casio Page: Casio TRT-110H-1










https://www.amazon.de/Casio-TRT-110...qid=1535713526&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+trt&th=1


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Snagged this for Mrs Wit.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

And for my ICERC obsession another 1998 baby.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

And 1 each of these for my friend Munki and I.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

I'm expecting my first G-Shock to arrive this week. A GA110TS-1A4.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just went to my local Casio dealer, and I placed a order on these two badboys:


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

double post


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

After handling the newest GWF-D1000 Frogman I realized I NEED a Froggy in my life, so I went and bought this









and this...








to make something like this...
(photo courtesy of one of our members)









the reason for this is that I love the GW-204 as it is all black and yellow and those are the color of my YouTube channel Watch Geek,as I just love that color combination, but sadly the GW-204 spare bezels are not available for purchase, or should I say, they are restricted, so I know I would not wear it.
This combination, on the other hand, I will be wearing as replacing the bezel and strap should be no problem.

I bought it in Japan and am awaiting arrival!!!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Steelerswit said:


> Snagged this for Mrs Wit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the perils of ebay on phone and small pics. its a fake. already started return, seller was easy to deal with once shown a real one side by side.


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> the perils of ebay on phone and small pics. its a fake. already started return, seller was easy to deal with once shown a real one side by side.


For a guy that constantly complains about integrity of places like the Bay, you surely buy there a lot


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Eric.S said:


> For a guy that constantly complains about integrity of places like the Bay, you surely buy there a lot


Yeah, because of guarantees and protection..... Where's the button?

There it is.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Chino finally had it back in stock (from the look of of it, I grabbed the last one), so I've now got a fresh GW-5000-1JF incoming to replace the one I gave away. I'm genuinely excited and (incredibly, despite all my other squares) have missed it.

Photo of my previous one.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

GW-S5600-1JF










GWX-5700CS-7JF


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> Took advantage oh the eBay coupon yesterday to order a model I've had twice and sold twice. Miss it as a daily wearer so it here comes again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fell asleep before I could post these last night. I can never leave a watch "as is" when I get it. Have a pretty good collection of spare parts so here is a before and after, blacked out with Jaysandkays adapters/bracelet, with wrist shot!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Arrived today. Brand new to Casio in the program and not yet on the German side: TRT-110H-1AVEF









Almost the same size as the W-736H. The TRT-110H is just a little flatter. The vibration alarm is significantly stronger than the W-736H, as it is compared to the Casio GB-6900B and the Timex T49851, I could not test yet.









The pushers or keys are of course not so easy because of the mud resist of the clock. They are still good and painless to use. Only the light button needs a little more pressure.









On the Europa side already to find, with two errors in the product description: 1. to 10000 hours, the clock can not stop, but 24 hours. 2. There is only 1 alarm set and not 5.

https://www.casio-europe.com/euro/products/watches/collection/trt-110h-1avef/

German Manual: https://support.casio.com/storage/de/manual/pdf/DE/009/qw3463.pdf


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

SgtPepper said:


> Arrived today. Brand new to Casio in the program and not yet on the German side: TRT-110H-1AVEF
> 
> View attachment 13456317
> 
> ...


Oh wow! This watch looks cool. I had no idea Casio released non-G-Shock mud-resistant models with vibration alerts!!! How's the vibration alert? Is it strong enough to be felt on the wrist?


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> How's the vibration alert? Is it strong enough to be felt on the wrist?


Yes, definitely. One would have to be very distracted to not notice.


----------



## Matt Stone (Feb 9, 2013)

This one has been growing on me. Finally pulled the trigger with a call to my AD. Should be a week.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Matt Stone said:


> This one has been growing on me. Finally pulled the trigger with a call to my AD. Should be a week.


I like this one too. I need to see it in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Oh wow! This watch looks cool. I had no idea Casio released non-G-Shock mud-resistant models with vibration alerts!!! How's the vibration alert? Is it strong enough to be felt on the wrist?


Is this available in US ?


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> Oh wow! This watch looks cool. I had no idea Casio released non-G-Shock mud-resistant models with vibration alerts!!! How's the vibration alert? Is it strong enough to be felt on the wrist?


Is this available in US ?


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

fast08 said:


> Is this available in US ?


Amazon has a couple of versions available.

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Resistant-Quartz-Stainless-Steel/dp/B07GBD5JTY/

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Resistant-Quartz-Stainless-Steel/dp/B07GB7T6D4/


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Ottovonn said:


> Oh wow! This watch looks cool. I had no idea Casio released non-G-Shock mud-resistant models with vibration alerts!!! How's the vibration alert? Is it strong enough to be felt on the wrist?


Careful, Otto!! That's the kind of watch where, once you get it, you'll find yourself asking why you've paid hundreds more (or worse!) for your other watches! ;-):-d

I did the same thing once I got one of the AE1200s....


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Time4Playnow said:


> Careful, Otto!! That's the kind of watch where, once you get it, you'll find yourself asking why you've paid hundreds more (or worse!) for your other watches! ;-):-d
> 
> I did the same thing once I got one of the AE1200s....


I think I'm safe. I still prefer the design of a typical square, but I'm sometimes surprised that Casio's more affordable models can be so feature-packed. I may check this watch out though. I haven't bought anything in a while and have mostly sold watches, so I'm kind of getting itchy again haha


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

Matt Stone said:


> This one has been growing on me. Finally pulled the trigger with a call to my AD. Should be a week.


I want this one too, I think I like the green. Good pickup!


----------



## Phreddo (Dec 30, 2014)

Stopped by the post office during lunch.

Got into a little shooting match over this one. Got a good deal. Spent more than I wanted, but less than I was willing.

Marine blue Gulfmaster.









Sent from my Moto G (5S) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Phreddo said:


> Stopped by the post office during lunch.
> 
> Got into a little shooting match over this one. Got a good deal. Spent more than I wanted, but less than I was willing.
> 
> ...


Great catch Phreddo Enjoy


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

So as my 5035d was something like two weeks late, it is now waiting for me at a delivery point across the country. So I'll have to get on that... 
In the meantime, I popped by the AD and got this guy. Wasn't sure from pictures, but man it feels great to wear. And that display is just oh my.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

A quick question, is the illumination EL or is it the little amber led in the corner? I'm guessing the amber led bulb but I figured I'd ask since you already have the watch.



SgtPepper said:


> Arrived today. Brand new to Casio in the program and not yet on the German side: TRT-110H-1AVEF
> 
> View attachment 13456317
> 
> ...


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocat said:


> A quick question, is the illumination EL or is it the little amber led in the corner? I'm guessing the amber led bulb but I figured I'd ask since you already have the watch.


EL:


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

SgtPepper said:


> EL:
> 
> View attachment 13463231


This looks like dual LEDs, not EL.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ordered:

*Casio GW-M5610-1ER
*Casio GWX-5600C-4EF
*Casio GWX-5600WA-7
*Casio DW5035D-1B
*Casio GW-M5610MD-7
*Casio GMW5000 new one in black (Ordered this from AD before they disappeared from internet, so lets see)?
*Casio GMW5000 new one in gold (Ordered this from AD before they disappeared from internet, so lets see)?

*Tag Heuer WAY201A.BA0927
*Tudor Heritage 29230R-0003


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

GaryK30 said:


> This looks like dual LEDs, not EL.


Yes, they are probably LED.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Henrik A said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> *Casio GW-M5610-1ER
> *Casio GWX-5600C-4EF
> ...


Good Lord! Just make sure you send someone your emergency contact in case you pass out from unboxing joy! That's a great swag of incoming.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## GregPL (May 10, 2011)

I've been hunting for GLS-8900-2 for quite a while now and after I basically gave up, thinking it's simply no longer available like anywhere here in Europe, I found the very last one in some online shop yesterday! What's even better, the shop is in my country, so no ridiculous shipping costs or waiting - should get it by tomorrow


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

I have a Mudmaster GWG-1000 on order. Should be here this week.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Step it up!*


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

First non Casio watch in more than 2 years 

Seiko Tuna SBBN031.

Amazingly beautiful. Still need to adjust the metal bracelet. In the meantime, I replaced it with a nice resin one.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one ...


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

elborderas said:


> First non Casio watch in more than 2 years
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN031.
> 
> Amazingly beautiful. Still need to adjust the metal bracelet. In the meantime, I replaced it with a nice resin one.


nice - the ISOfrane looks perfect on that watch.

Enjoy!


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

acadian said:


> nice - the ISOfrane looks perfect on that watch.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks!
It is actually from Borealis and not isofrane. I ordered some cheaper alternatives until I settle down with a couple of colors that i like and then I may go for a more higher quality (and expensive) strap.
Though I heard that Borealis is not that far behind from isofrane in terms of quality so, I may go with them as they are 3/4 times cheaper.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The NEW ERA it is a nice looking watch.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

elborderas said:


> First non Casio watch in more than 2 years
> 
> Seiko Tuna SBBN031.
> 
> Amazingly beautiful. Still need to adjust the metal bracelet. In the meantime, I replaced it with a nice resin one.


I agree with @acadian. Looks great! Not sure I would put the bracelet on there as good as that looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The NEW ERA it is a nice looking watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, man! Just got mine as well. Very, very cool piece.


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

I get quite a few watches for my channel that get sold as soon as I finish recording, but sometimes, I buy something for myself, just to make myself happy.
This is one such purchase and I don't plan on selling it anytime soon.
A mint GW-200Z Final Frogman that still has the sticker on the back. This thing looks like it just got pulled out of a box.










Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

My propensity for titanium/sapphire crosses into non-Casio territory. Tough watch in it's own right.


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Fergfour said:


> My propensity for titanium/sapphire crosses into non-Casio territory. Tough watch in it's own right.
> 
> View attachment 13477771


Great option Fergfour.
We just gave this exact same watch to one of my best friends as a present (shared present with the wife).
And I have a grey bracelet on the way too, matching the color of the watch, for times when he needs to suit up and may feel uncomfortable with the orange strap (I wouldn't  )


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Hammermountain said:


> Nice, man! Just got mine as well. Very, very cool piece.
> 
> View attachment 13476935
> 
> View attachment 13476937


Nice, Hammer! You actually got the little hat and the watch! Enjoy your new piece and rock that cap LOL!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

elborderas said:


> Great option Fergfour.
> We just gave this exact same watch to one of my best friends as a present (shared present with the wife).
> And I have a grey bracelet on the way too, matching the color of the watch, for times when he needs to suit up and may feel uncomfortable with the orange strap (I wouldn't  )


Thanks elborderas. I'm not a SS guy so I never tried the original INOX, but when I saw a pristine pre-owned titanium orange for 30% less than new ones, I had to do it. I will say the blue model looks pretty nice too!


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Ottovonn said:


> Nice, Hammer! You actually got the little hat and the watch! Enjoy your new piece and rock that cap LOL!


Thanks, Otto! And thanks for the inspiration! That stealthy gold is really striking in person.
Haha yeah so wish I could wear this hat. If it was just a tad bit bigger...


----------



## Jasabor (May 15, 2013)

Got a Jason incoming. The complete black version! Used,but looks good.

View attachment 13480599


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

G detour continues with a LT 400-1









First auto in years since the purge. When I sold all my autos to feed the G bug.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

It's on its way. 








_from here_


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

It's on its way. 








_from here_

GR-B100-1A3JF


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I ordered the Black & Blue Frogman GWF-D1000B this weekend from an e-Bay seller. Supposed to be in my grubby mitts on Thursday!


----------



## cotcit (Apr 2, 2014)

Just secured and Aerospace, hoping to add a vintage Omega De Ville to the collection this year! (need to sell some that are not getting enough wrist time first!)


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

Just ordered:

DW-5735E-7JR
DW-5035E-7JR

Think they are looking great


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got the following incoming:

GD-350-1B (Amazon pic) 
GW-M5610-1 (Seiya pic but I bought it elsewhere)

Fingers crossed the GD-350-1B is actually a "vibrator" text model like in the photo but more likely it's just lazy Amazon listing using an ancient stock pic.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

nkwatchy said:


> Fingers crossed the GD-350-1B is actually a "vibrator" text model like in the photo but more likely it's just lazy Amazon listing using an ancient stock pic.


Fingers crossed for you - that's a are rare/fun reference to own.


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Nothing incoming at the moment, but giving serious thought to adding a Mudman back to the collection. Had one but sold it, and now it's on my mind again. Gulfman, too...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Unfortunately it's the standard reference. What a watch though! An absolute steal at $90. And why on Earth doesn't Casio roll that negative display out to more watches - maybe someone lost the schematics? It's crazy clear.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Sucker for yellow watches. And one of you guys has a reasonably priced yellow Rangeman on watchrecon I would grab, if I didn't already have 2 + a spare yellow bezel and strap.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one after I received the White version - really cool watch ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> This one after I received the White version - really cool watch ...


Me too! Very cool G-Shocks.


----------



## Henrik A (Jun 14, 2012)

harald-hans said:


> This one after I received the White version - really cool watch ...


like that one, what is the model number one blue and white, do you remember?


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/g-shock/gwx-5700cs-2er/ blue

https://www.casio-europe.com/de/produkte/uhren/g-shock/gwx-5700cs-7er/ white


----------



## dududuckling (Jul 20, 2018)

This came in the mail today. Not feeling the black/gold as much, perhaps because I’m not a rapper. Might return it. Now to figure out that it’s not a fake (bought from Amazon).


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Picked up a couple of pieces using today's eBay coupon.

Vintage Pro Trek *PRT-610* (could use a clean but is NOS)









Riseman *GW-9200ERJ-3JF* "Men in Military Colors"









Will post my own photos once they arrive from Japan. |>


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Mentioned in my TJ Max thread, I got to hold a 35th frog. Just called my AD, and they offered me 20% off and layaway. It's on hold til I can get there Saturday and put down the deposit.

I'm a bit excited!










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## tauntauntaun (Aug 1, 2017)

Ebay sale got me.

Incoming:








$162 shipped! Will replace a PRW-3100 that seems great, but isn't clicking for me.








Seiko "Steve Jobs" reissue, counter-balancing the Rangeman at an itty bitty 33mm.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Steelerswit said:


> Mentioned in my TJ Max thread, I got to hold a 35th frog. Just called my AD, and they offered me 20% off and layaway. It's on hold til I can get there Saturday and put down the deposit.
> 
> I'm a bit excited!
> 
> ...


Awesome news Steelerswit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple of smaller guys. Both solar, titanium, sapphire crystal. Both need to make the trip over from Japan.







View attachment 13516337


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

I have this unused one arriving next week.





Mitch


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Kinda incoming, on layaway










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> Kinda incoming, on layaway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't be disappointed seeing it in person

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> You won't be disappointed seeing it in person
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


thats me holding it,,,,and i think i drooled a bit on it too~


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I wasn't intending to buy anymore watches this year. But....I had a lotta ebay bucks available due to my craziness this Summer, so I could not pass up ordering a GW-M5610-1 for --- $18.06!!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> I wasn't intending to buy anymore watches this year. But....I had a lotta ebay bucks available due to my craziness this Summer, so I could not pass up ordering a GW-M5610-1 for --- $18.06!!! :-!:-!:-!


eww, that ugly red stripe....lol

i got a few bucks to burn, but my last quarter was much more that this one.

now go crack open a red stripe and enjoy!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

Just pre-ordered the GW-B5600 which is a regular resin version of the all steel squares

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Marrin said:


> Just pre-ordered the GW-B5600 which is a regular resin version of the all steel squares
> 
> Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


I'm looking forward to your Youtube review.


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Two new ones a classic mudman, that advise every G-Shock collector to have one, this thing is stunning, I wish my riseman had the size of this, would be the perfect G-Shock, as it still is for me and a vintage piece, a fisherman, was waiting on a new bezel for this guy, found the maker through a friend here in Portugal, it came right from Malaysia! Still from the same guys for a new bezel for my lungman! Vintage gs are the best no doubt of it! Imho also waiting on a skyforce dw6700 purchase today in Germany!


----------



## Eric.S (Oct 2, 2017)

Marrin said:


> Just pre-ordered the GW-B5600 which is a regular resin version of the all steel squares
> 
> Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


Cannot wait to see your review on tube.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Incoming: *DW-6700-1V "Sky Force II"* (North America spec - 1994)

Been tracking this vintage piece for a while now, as the two JDM variants (metric system) are easier to locate. Found one in good condition.









Still beastly almost 25 years later. |>


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Tracked one of these bizarre little suckers down. *DWG-100J-1* "Lung Man" (1999 release)

A bit beat up and dirty, but supposedly all functions work (including the highly inaccurate pulse rate monitor :-d). Nothing a little TLC won't cure. Should arrive later this week.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Took the day off feeling blah then the mail said I'm Illest.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Tracked one of these bizarre little suckers down. *DWG-100J-1* "Lung Man" (1999 release)
> 
> A bit beat up and dirty, but supposedly all functions work (including the highly inaccurate pulse rate monitor :-d). Nothing a little TLC won't cure. Should arrive later this week.
> 
> View attachment 13562977


nice - influenced a bit by G-Shock High Fashion :roll:;-)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> nice - influenced a bit by G-Shock High Fashion :roll:;-)


GHF is a pimp. Love that dude. That being said, I've had this ugly thing on my radar for quite a while now. Slowly acquiring the more obscure pieces in the "Man" series.


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Just won this because of the title had no watchers and no other bids great bargain and will be joining this in my collection









Yay Graduated to G-Shock Padawan


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Got this two NOS great vintages, one is more then the other, a dw-6500 and a dw-8600k pretty cool this two...


----------



## andione1983 (Oct 1, 2010)

Very very very close to purchasing one of these. Someone convince me why I shouldn't...









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

It's been a while since I made a "big" purchase, which to me anymore means more than $100, but saw some pics of these models and just really wanted one.









[Internet Pic]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I had to have a word with the emergency fund before ordering this but I didn't want to miss out.


----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

JSM9872 said:


> It's been a while since I made a "big" purchase, which to me anymore means more than $100, but saw some pics of these models and just really wanted one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Came in yesterday, late, mail truck broke down. Quickly switched out the band for a 24mm bracelet because I can't not modify watches lol. Love the combo though.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Not a G, but... I can blame myself for this. I posted that little thread about the automatic Victorinox INOXes. Then of course I started looking at them - again - and saw this baby. (quartz) I was immediately drawn to its looks. It is titanium. And even the keepers and buckle are grey!

And, the index markers that appear green in this photo actually DO appear to be green in-person - even under normal light! Then they glow green, while the lume pip at 12:00 plus the minute hand glow blue. It's one of the coolest-looking watches I've seen in awhile. (other than Gs, of course!)

Had a funny buying experience too. Heard about the Bloomindales 30% off sale. Had this IN MY CART, in the process of checking out, and it SOLD OUT right in front of me!!! :-x:-x (That was Saturday night) So I resigned myself to only getting 15% off, and ordered it from Macy's. (cause very few places have it from what I've seen, and those that do normally have it at full price)

The next morning, I checked Bloomingdales again just for grins. They had it in-stock!!! :rodekaarto| So what did I do?? Ordered it from Bloomingdales at 30% off. (and got the LAST one!) Received the Macy's order today - it will be returned. I couldn't resist saving an extra $100+ on this watch!! :-!

This will join my blue INOX diver.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

are you sure it was an authorized discount?

Very nice score. Always great to get a deal. Like my Bulova for 70% off, new with warranty.

It's OK to have other watches, without them, how would we know how great G's are.

Now we await the unboxing thread, can't wait to see the lume.

Again, congrats 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Steelerswit said:


> are you sure it was an authorized discount?
> 
> Very nice score. Always great to get a deal. Like my Bulova for 70% off, new with warranty.
> 
> ...


"Authorized" discount??? :-s

Bloomingdales was having a site-wide sale with 30% off many watches. So yes, it was 'authorized'!

Just as good, they are an auth dealer so I get the official manufacturer's 3-year warranty. ;-)


----------



## NoCountryForOldWatches (Feb 18, 2017)

GW-M5610R-1


----------



## Alain (Jul 14, 2008)

Frogman GFW-D1000-1ER

I had no plans at all for buying this watch, but yesterday I found a new one online for the incredible price of € 400,95 !!! I just couldn't resist... It will arrive tomorrow, already received shipping information. I checked this morning, but the price has already changed to € 799.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

*DW-8110G-1* "Gundam" (1995 release)









My second Gundam. Looking forward to this beauty.


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> *DW-8110G-1* "Gundam" (1995 release)
> 
> View attachment 13588729
> 
> ...


I want it......
Damn this are going so expensive nowadays...


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

ricardomfs said:


> I want it......
> Damn this are going so expensive nowadays...


Tell me about it. It's a bit excessive.

By the way, did you find a replacement bezel for your DW-6700? Mine is in bad shape.


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

kubr1ck said:


> Tell me about it. It's a bit excessive.
> 
> By the way, did you find a replacement bezel for your DW-6700? Mine is in bad shape.


No I haven't, Im still waiting on the watch to arrive, and by the photos I think the bezel is still ok, let's see!
Buy let me ask my friend that has the contact from the Malaysian guy that makes bezels to gshocks!


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> *DW-8110G-1* "Gundam" (1995 release)
> 
> View attachment 13588729
> 
> ...


ohhh I like the looks and profile of this one bro.

Very nice score - can't wait to see more pictures of it.

Congrats and happy Friday!


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I am waiting for my MRG-7100 to arrive. It is on the way.








_Yes, it is a used watch; so it looks a little rough._


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

Been on a vintage MR-G kick lately, got this guy coming in. Probably one of the most random special/limited editions I've seen, I had to do some research, it is a Knitting Factory MRG200.


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Hasaf said:


> I am waiting for my MRG-7100 to attive. It is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest it doesn't look that bad, it looks it needs a proper cleaning!

Very good looking piece


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> *DW-8110G-1* "Gundam" (1995 release)
> 
> View attachment 13588729
> 
> ...


Great looking! Bet it has a nice graphic for EL.


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

Ordered half an hour ago, now waiting for this one


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

ricardomfs said:


> No I haven't, Im still waiting on the watch to arrive, and by the photos I think the bezel is still ok, let's see!
> Buy let me ask my friend that has the contact from the Malaysian guy that makes bezels to gshocks!


Nice! Looking forward to seeing photos of yours when you get it.



acadian said:


> ohhh I like the looks and profile of this one bro.
> 
> Very nice score - can't wait to see more pictures of it.
> 
> Congrats and happy Friday!


Thanks buddy. I got jelly looking at all your Fox Fires. ;-)



Miklos86 said:


> Great looking! Bet it has a nice graphic for EL.


Yeah, this one's a quirky one. Supposedly has a backlit sailboat, as well as a rotating "G". I'll post pics when I get it.


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Finally available and ordered: GW-B5600BC-1ER 










Quelle: https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gw-b5600-and-gw-b5600bc-tough-solar-bluetooth-resin-squares/


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Came into a bit (not a lot) of money and decided to invest it in a bank account with jolly good interest rates - I'm only kidding you. I bought another G of course.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Should be with me tomorrow touch wood.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

OK guys, nothing yet, but this G-Shock forum, and awful people here trying to squeeze last cent out of yours wallets, forced me to start thinking about getting a G-Shock DW-5600E, although they know I don't need it. And those guys knows exactly - when you start to think about getting one, it's job done. Finished. You're toasted... And so am I... I don't need one...but I know I WANT ONE! Sh.t... My wife will kill me! 









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I just ordered gst-w330d-1 from watchshop.com 187euros with lovely fast dhl express delivery 

Did not find a lot of photos or videos of this model. Never owned a midsize g-steel. Many normal sized. Do not know if i find this gnurled steel bezel too blingy but i thought this price was quite allright. Will post pictures when i receive it tomorrow or day after tomorow.


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

I just ordered gst-w330d-1 from watchshop.com 187euros with lovely fast dhl express delivery 

Did not find a lot of photos or videos of this model. Never owned a midsize g-steel. Many normal sized. Do not know if i find this gnurled steel bezel too blingy but i thought this price was quite allright. Will post pictures when i receive it tomorrow or day after tomorow.

View attachment 13603187


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

aneflan said:


> I just ordered gst-w330d-1 from watchshop.com 187euros with lovely fast dhl express delivery
> 
> Did not find a lot of photos or videos of this model. Never owned a midsize g-steel. Many normal sized. Do not know if i find this gnurled steel bezel too blingy but i thought this price was quite allright. Will post pictures when i receive it tomorrow or day after tomorow.
> 
> View attachment 13603187


That's interesting; I wasn't aware of that model. Looks neat! Plus solar atomic. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and seeing some wrist photos when you get it in!


----------



## leandroide (Sep 30, 2012)

I have just ordered a Casio Edifice EFS-S510D-2AVUEF from watches2.com. Applying the discount code 12PAY, it was 117.31€ postage free from the UK to Spain.
Solar and saphire.

A video showing the watch:


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Picked up this monster few weeks ago, using it poolside in FL. It’s huuuuge


----------



## aneflan (Sep 25, 2017)

Sir-Guy said:


> That's interesting; I wasn't aware of that model. Looks neat! Plus solar atomic. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts and seeing some wrist photos when you get it in!


Got it now. It is a bit blingy but i like it. I like that it is so monocrhromatic coloured. And this midsize feels good. This model would be too much if it were normal sized g-steel.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

One year ago my dream

What is your dream (read: fantasy, not grail) G Shock? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4519079

Now incoming


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Got this yesterday. Seiko SSB031 Mecha-quartz. People call this one Seiko's Speedmaster. I agree. It has kind of Speedy vibe, but it's still on it's own. I like it. Waiting to get ordered leather straps: Barton quick release sadle (brown) with linen stitching, and Hirsch Jumper black with red stitching. Think it will look great on those straps. Lume is not bad either.









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

GMW-B5000GD-1 that I received from Topper Jewelers arrived this morning. Tomorrow I get the GD-9 as Rob calls it "Rosy" 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> GMW-B5000GD-1 that I received from Topper Jewelers arrived this morning. Tomorrow I get the GD-9 as Rob calls it "Rosy"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiice. Damn, CB, leave some for the rest of us. :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

fcasoli said:


> One year ago my dream
> 
> What is your dream (read: fantasy, not grail) G Shock? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4519079
> 
> Now incoming


Yeah It's about time ( metal silver square ) fcasoli! Congrats and hopefully you will be enjoying G Shocks once again. It's a kinda special spirit ( about G's ) Keep it coming


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah It's about time ( metal silver square ) fcasoli! Congrats and hopefully you will be enjoying G Shocks once again. It's a kinda special spirit ( about G's ) Keep it coming


Hi Tom, thanks for your feedback and support to push this community....


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Still waiting. Grrrrr!



Snaggletooth said:


> Should be with me tomorrow touch wood.
> View attachment 13599015


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

I made the mistake of trying on this Mudmaster today. It didn't really appeal to me in photos. In person it looks much better.

And it fits my 6.5" wrist better than it has any reason to. Surprisingly comfortable. It really seemed to hug my wrist well. Darn it.



















Now I'm considering one.

You guys are a bunch of enablers.


----------



## GaryK30 (Dec 14, 2014)

I just ordered a DW-6900LU-8 (gray, positive display) as a companion for my DW-6900BB-1 (black, negative display).


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Get that Mudmaster! That’s what I got with a gray band and blue accents. Even though it’s huge, its very comfortable. And easy to use buttons. You will end up playing with features just for the fun of it.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Took advantage of Macy's 25% discount (active now in-store and online) to snag one of these new bluetooth Gravitymasters. I just couldn't resist that dot matrix neon green STN LCD display.


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> One year ago my dream
> 
> What is your dream (read: fantasy, not grail) G Shock? https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4519079
> 
> Now incoming


Ciao! So do you got it yet?

Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Came 3 hours ago. Seiko SRP513K1









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

kubr1ck said:


> Took advantage of Macy's 25% discount (active now in-store and online) to snag one of these new bluetooth Gravitymasters. I just couldn't resist that dot matrix neon green STN LCD display.
> 
> View attachment 13615357


I am pretty happy with mine. The only thing I feel it is missing is a bracelet. I keep thinking of making a drawing in SketchUp and sending it to Thingiverse to have them make "the missing link" in ABS . . . Of course, this might be what pushes me to a 3D ABS printer.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Nemo_Sandman said:


> Ciao! So do you got it yet?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


Waiting this week....

Ciao


----------



## Nemo_Sandman (Oct 28, 2014)

fcasoli said:


> Waiting this week....
> 
> Ciao


You will love it !!!


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

When I found out the yellow is a lot more subtle in the flesh it pushed me over the edge









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

hackdrag0n said:


> When I found out the yellow is a lot more subtle in the flesh it pushed me over the edge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For you - here is mine ...


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

GW-B5600FB-4JR Kobe Edition


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Got this yesterday. Seiko SSB031 Mecha-quartz. People call this one Seiko's Speedmaster. I agree. It has kind of Speedy vibe, but it's still on it's own. I like it. Waiting to get ordered leather straps: Barton quick release sadle (brown) with linen stitching, and Hirsch Jumper black with red stitching. Think it will look great on those straps. Lume is not bad either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got the same watch since few years back, it's a very nice watch! Thinking to change to black/brown strap with red/white stitching too. Do share some pictures once you have changed it, if you don't mind.


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

Got it about one month ago












































Too big on my tiny wrist, but love the rasta color.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

345Y said:


> I got the same watch since few years back, it's a very nice watch! Thinking to change to black/brown strap with red/white stitching too. Do share some pictures once you have changed it, if you don't mind.


Sure. Problem is that ordered Hirsch Jumper black with red stitching will come in December. Hopefully you can wait till then. 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sure. Problem is that ordered Hirsch Jumper black with red stitching will come in December. Hopefully you can wait till then.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Sure I will wait. Thanks, I don't know it is Seiko ''Speedmaster'' until I saw your post 
Here's a link of a very nice review IMO


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Sure. Problem is that ordered Hirsch Jumper black with red stitching will come in December. Hopefully you can wait till then.
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Sure I will wait. Thanks, I don't know it is Seiko ''Speedmaster'' until I saw your post 
Here's a link of a very nice review IMO


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

345Y said:


> Sure I will wait. Thanks, I don't know it is Seiko ''Speedmaster'' until I saw your post
> Here's a link of a very nice review IMO


That review convinced me to buy it 

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

harald-hans said:


> For you - here is mine ...


I changed my mind about that one. Decided to go all in.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

The left one. Hectic days at work so didn't have time to set it up yet.










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

Casio GW-B5600FB-4JR

g-central


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Got one of these in the post to me.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

harald-hans said:


> Casio GW-B5600FB-4JR
> 
> g-central


This is the best looking one of the new squares so far. You can never go wrong with orange and blue.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Rocat said:


> This is the best looking one of the new squares so far. You can never go wrong with orange and blue.


especially if you are a Bronco fan~


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> Casio GW-B5600FB-4JR
> 
> g-central


Where can one pre-order this square? I'm quite smitten with it. I'm glad I didn't jump on any of the others. It's got a titanium backplate too.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Today, all back


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> Casio GW-B5600FB-4JR
> 
> g-central


How you already order this one will be the million dollar question.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

harald-hans said:


> Casio GW-B5600FB-4JR
> 
> g-central


Woa! Congrats, man. Awesome colors. And the caseback?? yes, yes yes.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

I placed a Pre-Order on a shop in Malaysia where I NEVER had business until yet ...

I found that shop on Instagram and I have no doubts about getting the watch - I paid with PayPal with full buyerprotection ...

Communication and everything was top ...

So thats good enough for me and I can sleep without problems ...

No risk - no fun ... :-d ;-)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

harald-hans said:


> I placed a Pre-Order on a shop in Malaysia where I NEVER had business until yet ...
> 
> I found that shop on Instagram and I have no doubts about getting the watch - I paid with PayPal with full buyerprotection ...
> 
> ...


Lol I think I know where you got it from I took the plunge also..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I saw from Urabus23 that the Redbacks are still available and broke down and bought one. I wasn't planning on getting any other watches this year with the exceptions of the GMW-B5000 with resin strap and possibly that new orange square. With luck, this one will arrive. 









This will be my first DW-5700 (I'm normally not a fan of the round G-Shocks) but this one is especially striking due to its red accents and certainly its vivid display.

I blame Kubr1ck for his photos of his and Acadian for sharing this watch with us all.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

This season I love metal G-Shock, after the black GMW-B5000, tomorrow the silver, my next coming soon is the MTG-B silver steel


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> This will be my first DW-5700 (I'm normally not a fan of the round G-Shocks) but this one is especially striking due to its red accents and certainly its vivid display.
> 
> I blame Kubr1ck for his photos of his and Acadian for sharing this watch with us all.


Oh no, that's too much pressure! :-d It's a cool little watch and wears very comfortably. Congrats and enjoy it!



fcasoli said:


> This season I love metal G-Shock, after the black GMW-B5000, tomorrow the silver, my next coming soon is the MTG-B silver steel


So you caved and bought one, huh? ;-) I think you'll be impressed by the build quality. As much as you like the old MT-Gs, these new ones are simply made better. Congrats!


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Ottovonn said:


> I blame Kubr1ck


i blame Kubr1ck for a lot of things~


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

fcasoli said:


> This season I love metal G-Shock, after the black GMW-B5000, tomorrow the silver, my next coming soon is the MTG-B silver steel


I thought I'd stop at 2 g-shocks and then you post this? I might have to quit this forum, it's hurting my wallet bad. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

This one ...

@kubr1ck ;-) ;-) ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post...97-prx-8000t-7ajf-4741851-4.html#post46557871


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

345Y said:


> Sure I will wait. Thanks, I don't know it is Seiko ''Speedmaster'' until I saw your post
> Here's a link of a very nice review IMO


Just arrived. Barton Quick release leather Saddle with linen stitching. Looks really good to me.














Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just arrived. Barton Quick release leather Saddle with linen stitching. Looks really good to me.
> View attachment 13634013
> View attachment 13634017
> 
> ...


Looks really good to me too! Wait for the black/red


----------



## 345Y (May 25, 2013)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Just arrived. Barton Quick release leather Saddle with linen stitching. Looks really good to me.
> View attachment 13634013
> View attachment 13634017
> 
> ...


Looks really good to me too! Wait for the black/red


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

345Y said:


> Looks really good to me too! Wait for the black/red




Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Look at these prices for straps. Maybe you can find something for yourself guys.

https://www.watchgecko.com/special-...182443457&mc_cid=d69e043b05&mc_eid=fceacbed1d

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second Square Steel is here, great vintage resurrection


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

And the madness continues - just pulled the trigger on one of these.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these. Feel that my gmwb5000 is too nice for certain situations and I'm also growing to love the square g's. Really good size for my small wrist.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

hackdrag0n said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on one of these. Feel that my gmwb5000 is too nice for certain situations and I'm also growing to love the square g's. Really good size for my small wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great choice. Classic styling.

My favorite G-Shock is the GW-5000 and it might be a good choice if you're looking for a more discreet premium square.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

Just got a Garmin Instinct.
Dangerous choice as it is a wonderful watch and, with a 24x7 heart rate monitor, it begs you to be on your wrist all day.

I got it mostly for my bike activities, the sleep tracking and the vibrating alarms (trying not to wake up my wife when I do). Let's see how I manage to pull it off my wirst.

As a side benefit, I realized all my colorful straps from my Seiko Tuna work so, even more danger


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Coming in from another member, this time from the UK. Miss G figure and an Edifice display stand.




















Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The madness continues. Just ordered this beauty.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Shipping over from Japan: *MTG-B1000TF-1AJR*









Should arrive after Turkey week.

I was planning to pick this and the Magma Ocean Frog up at my AD, but he informed me that the MT-G is not coming stateside, only the Frog and GPR. I later confirmed this through an official Casio press release (this article also confirms that Magma Ocean is the last 35th anniversary wave - my wallet breathes a sigh of relief ;-)). Not sure what the reasoning is, maybe the US is not a big MT-G market. In any case, looks like the Frog and GPR will be made available not only in select ADs, but at Macy's as well, which is pretty cool. So those of you who are interested, don't get scalped by the ridiculous prices on eBay. Just wait a bit. :-! (That being said, I did see five Magma Ocean Frogs pop up on Rakuten for $760, which is basically MSRP, and they sold out instantaneously, lol.)


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

sticky said:


> The madness continues. Just ordered this beauty.
> 
> View attachment 13645517


That's not madness.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Incoming from the UK.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

Steelerswit said:


> Coming in from another member, this time from the UK. Miss G figure and an Edifice display stand.
> View attachment 13639579
> View attachment 13639581
> View attachment 13639583
> ...


you suuuuuuure like your display stands huh? lol


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Shipping over from Japan: *MTG-B1000TF-1AJR*
> 
> View attachment 13645723
> 
> ...


I wish I was rich enough to afford all those fancy MT-Gs - my makeshift metal GWX will have to do :-d

of course I'm just teasing you for making that rich comment the other day in that Sneaker Freaker thread ;-)

That's a beauty - can't wait to see pictures of it.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

acadian said:


> you suuuuuuure like your display stands huh? lol


Munki found it in Japan at a deal and thought of me. The Miss G I had to have being how rare they are. I have some stuff to send to him as well. International Gunkies hard at work.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I can't find these at a descent price did you end up paying retail?


kubr1ck said:


> Shipping over from Japan: *MTG-B1000TF-1AJR*
> 
> View attachment 13645723
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

Steelerswit said:


> Munki found it in Japan at a deal and thought of me. The Miss G I had to have being how rare they are. I have some stuff to send to him as well. International Gunkies hard at work.
> 
> Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


You get the badges as well

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Drunken_Munki said:


> You get the badges as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Yes I did, thanks, G.

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

You are mist welcome my friend and is Mrs Wit happy with the little lady

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> Shipping over from Japan: *MTG-B1000TF-1AJR*
> 
> View attachment 13645723
> 
> ...


And I always thought that there is no analog G-Shock that could pique my interest!! This looks amazing. I will have to stop by an AD and try one on my wrist. 
Great find


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> I wish I was rich enough to afford all those fancy MT-Gs - my makeshift metal GWX will have to do :-d
> 
> of course I'm just teasing you for making that rich comment the other day in that Sneaker Freaker thread ;-)
> 
> That's a beauty - can't wait to see pictures of it.


Thanks man. I can't get myself to buy duplicates of the same watch, which is how I know I'm not a collector, just an enthusiast. ;-)



Cowboy Bebop said:


> I can't find these at a descent price did you end up paying retail?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I got it from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten. They have it listed as 135,000 JPY (MSRP is 125,000 JPY), but that includes a tax that is dropped off if you buy from the states (I'm assuming becuase it won't be sold here). So you end up paying MSRP + shipping. Fortunately, I had several thousand Rakuten points shored up, so I paid a little under MSRP.

FYI that TicTacArea had the watch for way under (sold out now), but I've gotten burned by them before, listing watches they don't even have in stock, then canceling my orders, so I'm not inclined to turn to them again anytime soon. I'll pay extra for better service.


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

kubr1ck said:


> Thanks man. I can't get myself to buy duplicates of the same watch, which is how I know I'm not a collector, just an enthusiast. ;-)


Hey I buy dupes and still consider myself an enthusiast - but that's because I like to keep one stock and mod the sh|t out of the other.



kubr1ck said:


> FYI that TicTacArea had the watch for way under (sold out now), but I've gotten burned by them before, listing watches they don't even have in stock, then canceling my orders, so I'm not inclined to turn to them again anytime soon. I'll pay extra for better service.


Whoa I didn't know this about TicTacArea - how long after placing the order did your order get canceled? I'm just asking because right now I have like 3-4 outstanding orders with them.

I've had orders take a very long time but they've always came through for me.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

acadian said:


> Whoa I didn't know this about TicTacArea - how long after placing the order did your order get canceled? I'm just asking because right now I have like 3-4 outstanding orders with them.
> 
> I've had orders take a very long time but they've always came through for me.


My last one took about a week before they canceled. I know others have had better luck with this seller, so I'm sure you'll be fine. I personally just don't want to deal with it.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Miklos86 said:


> Incoming from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiiiiiice. Congrats, man!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

My second order with tictacarea, the first, GMW-B5000, cancelled after two months waiting... The second one, MTG-B1000D, available, but I must wait the end of the month, the option to cancel it is possible


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

kubr1ck said:


> Niiiiiiiiice. Congrats, man!


Thank you, man. Wanted to crown my collection for some time now, I'm glad I pulled the trigger. One or two weeks of delivery.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

kubr1ck said:


> I got it from WATCHSHOP on Rakuten.


WATCHSHOP, what a great seller!
I cannot recommend them enough. The last watch I got from them was the Seiko SBBN031 and the service was like I never had before.
Instant communication, ordering extra units to give me the best one (with no quality issues), sharing pictures and super fast shipping.

As kubr1ck says, even if the price is a bit higher, i would not doubt ordering from them (Unless the cheapest option is a good seller too).


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

Not a watch, but someone who's creations I loved to read and watch.










Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Manstrom (Dec 30, 2016)

GMW-B5000GD-1ER should arrive next week.
Company for Silver!


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Manstrom said:


> GMW-B5000GD-1ER should arrive next week.
> Company for Silver!


I love the silver and black choice


----------



## Etennyson (May 25, 2012)

2018 has been a good year. Even picked up a Tudor bronze. Oh yeah!


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

MRGB1000B-1A


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

harald-hans said:


> MRGB1000B-1A


Oh, man, can't wait to see your pictures! And opinion of course, as the B1000 will have stiff competition from your stable. After much deliberation I went for the G1000 - due to arrive early next week - but the B1000 was a strong contender.


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

DW-5600SLG-7JR:


----------



## acadian (May 26, 2015)

erebus said:


> DW-5600SLG-7JR:
> 
> View attachment 13654131


where did you order it from?


----------



## erebus (Jan 7, 2013)

acadian said:


> where did you order it from?


I went on a Buyee.jp spending spree. Got the lovers pink set and the Kobe Fire Dept. recent squares (pre order). I got a shipping notification on this one though already hopefully it's as advertised!!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Just ordered my first G-Lide, a GLS-5600CL-1ER from Chapelle's Not sure if I'll get it at the £62.50 as their Black Friday additional 20% offer may have only been for Monday. However, I checked out and got the order and PayPal confirmations. Time will tell.


----------



## bmfang (Feb 12, 2016)

kenls said:


> Just ordered my first G-Lide, a GLS-5600CL-1ER from Chapelle's Not sure if I'll get it at the £62.50 as their Black Friday additional 20% offer may have only been for Monday. However, I checked out and got the order and PayPal confirmations. Time will tell.
> 
> View attachment 13655271


Feature set of the module inside this is phenomenal. Also great battery life too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Cheers. I’m looking forward to adding this to my collection. Suspect I’ll swap out the band for a resin one though.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Found this at a thrift store for 147 it only came with the tin can but it was brand new.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseekeer (Oct 1, 2017)

This beauty


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

"That's it for 2018" sez me (yeah, yeah, yeah). Just got confirmation that this is in the post to me.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

sticky said:


> "That's it for 2018" sez me (yeah, yeah, yeah). Just got confirmation that this is in the post to me.
> 
> View attachment 13656773


Display, square around the date, misaligned...


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

timeseekeer said:


> This beauty
> View attachment 13655933


Total beaut, man! Congrats!! This was actually the G that first caught my interest (though I never ended up getting one).


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

A completely out of left field purchase for me, but Nemo_Sandman's pics had me intrigued. I watched videos and really like the G-Shock like vibe from this. The smartwatch fitness features may scratch my itch for an Applewatch. The watch may conflict with my GPR-Rangeman though. Never owned a Garmin before, so I hope it doesn't let me down.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

fcasoli said:


> Display, square around the date, misaligned...


It's a mockup for advertising (a la Photoshop).


----------



## kmbijit (Jun 29, 2015)

Been back and forth on this purchase for quite a while before I finally gave in. Delivered today.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

I've fallen into two holes in two days.
#1 G-Shock hole: ordered GW-M5610-1BER for £59, my first G

#2 SKX hole: ordered SKX007 on Jubilee for $172

Now: looooong waiting time (subjectivity). 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just ordered a Zelos Great White 1000m Bronze.... Last of the year and until next year at this time.! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

My first G!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

algoth said:


> My first G!
> View attachment 13676949


Great choice! That was my first one as well. Let us know what you think when it comes in!


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

GWF-D1000B-1LTD

Just ordered this. Should be in my hands on Monday. b-)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Erm guys! You know how I said I was nearly done for 2018 well I saw this today at a great price (for the U.K.) and just had to pull the trigger.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Been waiting for the GWB5600BC to become available locally but now thinking I might just get this?

Got the Bluetooth on my gwmb5000 - it's cool but hardly what I'd call a must have. This on the other hand has a screw back and a positive display on a standard strap. Not sure about the new combi bracelet especially since I have a small wrist.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

hackdrag0n said:


> Been waiting for the GWB5600BC to become available locally but now thinking I might just get this?
> 
> Got the Bluetooth on my gwmb5000 - it's cool but hardly what I'd call a must have. This on the other hand has a screw back and a positive display on a standard strap. Not sure about the new combi bracelet especially since I have a small wrist.
> 
> ...


It's no contest, in my opinion. This screwback will be a classic. Get one while they're affordable.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Yes. I guess if you just look at the feature set it's the 5600 all day. The dw5035 has a certain x factor though. I think I'd enjoy looking at it on my wrist a lot more. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

hackdrag0n said:


> Yes. I guess if you just look at the feature set it's the 5600 all day. The dw5035 has a certain x factor though. I think I'd enjoy looking at it on my wrist a lot more.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Just do it.


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

To Brescia and back to take this opportunity


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Yesterday, Tictacarea


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

fcasoli said:


> To Brescia and back to take this opportunity


Well chosen my friend! ;-) Are you planning on buying the normal "D1000B" strap and use that instead of the limited edition strap with the numbered keeper? I am getting my set on Monday and I am thinking about doing so... What do you think? :think:


----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Sassi said:


> Well chosen my friend! ;-) Are you planning on buying the normal "D1000B" strap and use that instead of the limited edition strap with the numbered keeper? I am getting my set on Monday and I am thinking about doing so... What do you think? :think:


Hi, no different strap, this watch is for collection only, with the Tornado!


----------



## Jackal211 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## fcasoli (Aug 1, 2015)

Jackal211 said:


> View attachment 13683935


How, please post some pictures


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Getting a little excited about this incoming beauty. Already thinking about putting it on a steel bracelet.

Should be here midweek.


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

kenls said:


> Getting a little excited about this incoming beauty. Already thinking about putting it on a steel bracelet.
> 
> Should be here midweek.
> 
> View attachment 13687359


Yep. Topper shipped mine too.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

andyahs said:


> Yep. Topper shipped mine too.


|>

I'm actualy surprised at how impatient I am to get my hands on this one.


----------



## Servus (Dec 10, 2017)

@Kenis

I wish you a lot of fun, with this beauty.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Servus said:


> @Kenis
> 
> Bhuail an Albannach ;-)
> 
> I wish you a lot of fun, with this beauty.


 As I don't have the native tongue, I think I get what you mean. :think: Thank You.

And all the very best for your impending hospital visit.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone feel a bit meh about a purchase made months ago? I pre-ordered the GMW-B5000-1 from Topper's maybe around May. It's finally arriving soon -- I just paid for it, but felt lukewarm about it. It's like the hype feelings died after patiently waiting so long haha I guess over time I felt that I was fine with just two metal squares. I even got the resin strap that I can hopefully pop on my regular silver.

I'll check it out in person, but may sell it (so keep an eye out on the sales forum folks lol)


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Anyone feel a bit meh about a purchase made months ago? I pre-ordered the GMW-B5000-1 from Topper's maybe around May. It's finally arriving soon -- I just paid for it, but felt lukewarm about it. It's like the hype feelings died after patiently waiting so long haha I guess over time I felt that I was fine with just two metal squares. I even got the resin strap that I can hopefully pop on my regular silver.
> 
> I'll check it out in person, but may sell it (so keep an eye out on the sales forum folks lol)
> 
> View attachment 13687767


Wow, it's taking this long to arrive? Sounds like something TicTacArea would pull, lol.

If it doesn't sing to you, sell it. This is a tough hobby to maintain otherwise.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

kubr1ck said:


> Wow, it's taking this long to arrive? Sounds like something TicTacArea would pull, lol.
> 
> If it doesn't sing to you, sell it. This is a tough hobby to maintain otherwise.


Topper's projected an October delivery. I don't fault them for the watch taking so long since I initially felt like I could wait that long. And Topper's has provided amazing customer service for me in the past. I have no experience with TicTacArea, though, but I assume that they don't have a good rep?

I guess that I'm content with my two GMW squares, so I feel like this incoming piece might not sing as loud as I want it too. I think it's partly because so much time has passed.

You're right, kubr1ck. I may do that to fund a different watch, but I'll take a peek at the piece and see if my tune changes.


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Ottovonn said:


> Topper's projected an October delivery. I don't fault them for the watch taking so long since I initially felt like I could wait that long. And Topper's has provided amazing customer service for me in the past. I have no experience with TicTacArea, though, but I assume that they don't have a good rep?
> 
> I guess that I'm content with my two GMW squares, so I feel like this incoming piece might not sing as loud as I want it too. I think it's partly because so much time has passed.
> 
> You're right, kubr1ck. I may do that to fund a different watch, but I'll take a peek at the piece and see if my tune changes.


TicTac has unbeatable prices and are legit, but they tend to advertise watches they don't actually have in stock and then make customers wait until they get them. Sometimes they'll make you wait a month and then cancel the order. This is mainly with the harder to obtain pieces. I mean I'm fine with pre-ordering, but if it's a pre-order it should clearly be labeled as such.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I got lucky with my purchase this time, been looking at it for weeks and each time I decided to pull the trigger, my AD sold out. I suspect I got their last one as they’re showing as sold out again.

Otto, I’m sure you’ll feelings for it will change when it turns up.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

1/ I've done with analogue G's.
2/ I MIGHT get a MR-G in 2019
3/ The one I like is an L.E. So it might not still be available in 2019.
4/ What's the point in an emergency fund if you can't dip you toe in it now and again?
5/ Order placed.


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

sticky said:


> 1/ I've done with analogue G's.
> 2/ I MIGHT get a MR-G in 2019
> 3/ The one I like is an L.E. So it might not still be available in 2019.
> 4/ What's the point in an emergency fund if you can't dip you toe in it now and again?
> ...


Excellent points. Excellent watch. The one I've been staring at wishing the watch budget was higher. Many congrats, man!


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

sticky said:


> 1/ I've done with analogue G's.
> 2/ I MIGHT get a MR-G in 2019
> 3/ The one I like is an L.E. So it might not still be available in 2019.
> 4/ What's the point in an emergency fund if you can't dip you toe in it now and again?
> ...


Good thinking. I see you're a man of reason. IMHO the official pics don't do this one justice, but on the real-life photos of Kub1ck the color combination is simply stunning. That would've been my go-to version of G1000 as well but I like the DLC too much


----------



## Schwizzle (Apr 1, 2013)

I just ordered the GW-2310FB-1B4CR from Amazon warehouse as an open-box item. It was more than half off, so I had to take a stab at it.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## JSM9872 (Aug 26, 2014)

This came in a couple days ago. Almost forgot to post about it because I'm not allowed to wear it yet. It's my Christmas gift from my wife that I had to track down the best deal for haha.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam020 (Dec 29, 2014)

Bought on eBay, Casio GW-M5610needs to arrive:


----------



## Nubster12 (Dec 4, 2018)

I have my first G-Shock on the way...hoping to have it by Christmas!


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Damn it... Few days ago bought a G-Shock GW-M5610-1BER to be my beater. Thought it's last purchase for this year. Then I stumbled on W800H-1AVES for just £14 with free shipping. Saw a mod how to enable CDT on it, and just couldn't resist. That will be my beater, and GW-M5610 for showing off 









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

What is CDT? 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Slm643 said:


> What is CDT?
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


CountDown Timer

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Sadly the MRG in post 1039 and I were never meant to be because the seller sold out so quickly. Never mind though, I've got this black beauty coming instead.


----------



## harald-hans (Dec 6, 2012)

sticky said:


> Sadly the MRG in post 1039 and I were never meant to be because the seller sold out so quickly. Never mind though, I've got this black beauty coming instead.
> 
> View attachment 13703189


Very good choice - tkae this ...


----------



## WES51 (Mar 30, 2016)

Asimo needs to grow up a bit more in order to wear those watches.


----------



## Prandtl (Nov 3, 2017)

Just received this GWF-D1000B-1 Frogman. Very nice watch.....my only concern is the strap length (which was a known issue). But I have some adapters and a strap from Jays and Kays on the way!


----------



## kubr1ck (Oct 9, 2008)

Prandtl said:


> Just received this GWF-D1000B-1 Frogman. Very nice watch.....my only concern is the strap length (which was a known issue). But I have some adapters and a strap from Jays and Kays on the way!
> 
> View attachment 13707077


Congrats! Yup, those adapters are a godsend. They make this watch much more wearable.


----------



## hackdrag0n (Oct 23, 2018)

Just had a yolo moment and ordered one of these. The deal was just too good to resist and Christmas seems to be all about "buy now, worry about paying for it in Janurary".











Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Nothing special here just two more NOS vintage pieces


----------



## Drunken_Munki (Nov 11, 2017)

These are my last of 2018









just me


----------



## andyahs (Jan 15, 2008)

Final 2 for the year.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Second to last arrival for 2018... the next one is one that is so elusive people thought it was fake (will post photos of it tomorrow haven't got around to opening it) - If you follow gcentral you'll know what it is. All things aside, I got this one from Topper Jewelers along with a rasta square signed by Mr. Ibe..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

As promised here is the last....opened or up late last night... it's Hong Kong Fire Department Rangeman that was recently released. I believe I paid a fair price for it (albeit under retail) but that's that the packaging and presentation was great and comes with an individually number card.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kj2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Just ordered the GPR-B1000. Hope it ships today, so it will be here Monday. Otherwise it will be my first 2019 watch


----------



## elborderas (Jun 11, 2016)

*Omega Seamaster 2298.80.00*, Chrono Diver Full Titanium, Automatic (from my Dad because he wanted  He bought it in 1992 )


----------



## Drummer1 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hope you like it and sure you will. I just got one a few days ago and love it. Enjoy!


----------



## ricardomfs (Jan 16, 2013)

Another vintage piece gulfman, manage to find a smokey gray bezel since the original was already cracked, like the finish product.


----------

